# Vega owners club



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 21, 2017)

So I think we need a club



Please post your cards version in this thread and i will add you to the club ,, It is not possible to discern Asic quality at the moment and ill update on this when it is.

If possible we could do 3dmark default run comparisons too (default of any with a valid certificate ,though if its special case please include clocks and a gpuz cpuid page on your screanshot)  , I might reasonably trace driver improvement through time ,, since i apparently spend as much time on 3dmark as any other game , ill try and get something on this together soon.
Validated timespy runs with a pic of gpuz and cpuid open as you would usually expect , ill post an example and format shortly.

I will do a spreadsheet of benchmark results when theres more then a few.

Stock bios download links and other's:

Founders edition https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/196039/amd-rxvegafe-16368-170616
Vega 64 Right side Tpu review sample https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194442/amd-rxvega64-8176-170719-1
Vega 64 Left side Tpu review sample https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194441/amd-rxvega64-8176-170719
Vega 64 LC version https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/195319/amd-rxvega64-8176-170811
other Vega 64 bios's https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...X+Vega+64&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=
Vega 56 Left side Tpu review sample https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194443/amd-rxvega56-8176-170730
Vega 56 Right side Tpu review sample https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194444/amd-rxvega56-8176-170730-1
other Vega 56 bios's https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...X+Vega+56&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=

link to AMD drivers
Win10 https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64
Win7 https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64
and Linux options https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux


Member's
@theoneandonlymrk        powercolour ref vega 64+LC Timespy  stck 5871(turbo)6412max*(oldFX8350) 8017 (GPU8323CPU6636) Ryzen 2600X Max Oc
@turbogear             Saphire RX Vega 64
@springs113               saphire ref rx vega 64 and xfx ref vega 64
@acperience7             Saphire RX Vega 64
@londiste                  msi reference vega64
@fullinfusion                MSI RX Vega 56
@kurosagi01               Sapphire RX Vega 64 8GB
@terroralpha             Gigabyte Vega 64
@Eric3988                SAPPHIRE RX Vega 56 (64 BIOS Flash-mod)
@cdawall              RX vega frontier edition
@Sasqui               PowerColor Vega 64 3dmark Firestrike 16964 (21627gpu 14148Cpu 7317Comb)
@Fleb89 Vega 56 Asus strix vega 56
@blacktruckryder              Powercolor Vega 64 Timespy 6943
@skeets sear               Sapphire Nitro Vega 64 Timespy 9255
@Flyordie              XFX Vega 64 +LC
@erek               Engineering sample Vega 64
@INSTG8R               Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 revision 2
@MarkJohnson             Dell Vega 64
@Dinnercore                 MSI Vega 64
@Apocalypsee                  HIS Vega56
@F7GOS              Asus Strix ROG Vega 64
@IvanP91v           Asus Strix ROG Vega 64
@sepheronx              Ref Saphire Vega 64
@GamerGuy             Gigabyte RX VEGA 64  x2
@SpeedHunter           Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 GAMING OC
@Hellfire            Sapphire Vega64 Nitro+ x2 Crossfire Timespy 15254 (GPU15618CPU4610)
@Johan45           Asus Vega64 Strix Firestrike 21557(Gpu25551Physics28701Comb8469,  Timespy 7999(Gpu15708Cpu13109)
@springs113             Sapphire and XfX reference model
@GoldenX              Vega 11
Tuning corner

You will all likely have had a dabble at overclocking so this section is open to experimentation and ideas, and in construction.

So for gaming I found one tune setting does'nt fit all, in some games low voltages with high clocks can be unstable , crashing occasionally but never consistently.
so with the addition of the silicon lottery element its hard to suggest a definitive set of settings but I personally expect all cards to work reasonably with these.

Core p7 ,1550 p8 1600 @1.16V max  /  950 memory @1V power limit @+35% Your Fan speed will require a tweak though mines water blocked so I have no clue what speed to set it at and it's personally optional.
these settings play any game well Afaik.

please let me know if you have better clock settings or issues with mine

I recommend using the chill option in wattman at all times , i've had no issues using it in games and it keeps temps and power use in check also use the frame limiter to stop the card doing insane fps values in some older game's since the heat and power use@180-30000 fps  is'nt going to help the card last long and mine has crashed due to this occasionally

New OverdriveNtool beta    thanks's @fullinfusion
AMD Mem Tweak Tool https://github.com/Eliovp/amdmemorytweak
thread for Amd Mem Tweak Tool https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-amd-radeon-memory-timings-on-the-fly.255830/

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/overdriventool-tool-for-amd-gpus.416116/page-22#post-5619672



power play table mod guide video










please feel free to PM me with any suggestions you have for this club page.




​


----------



## r9 (Aug 21, 2017)

This gonna be a small thread.
Just kidding .
Actually I want to see what Vega56 can do with some undervolting and overclocking.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 21, 2017)

so here are a few stock runs to get started in each of the power modes, two look odd but I have left them as is, looks like no change registered , not surprising as these drivers and all overclocking or reading software is dubious at the minute.
even gpu z needs an update


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 23, 2017)

so a new whql driver got released yesterday.
I have re ran the tests and they pan out as power saver 5528 , balanced 5763 and turbo 5922 all within margin of error from day 1 driver.

i have screenshots if anyone requires such proof, but i have not posted them because i thought I would post something interesting instead.

but first , I have been having big issues since day one with the main screen de-syncing and then going into a sync de-sync loop for eternity or until rebooted, i thought it driver related but unplugging my Lg 4k tv (was not in use at the time for pc) from the card has fully sorted out that issue, just a heads up, not ideal , it can be used, but can cause issues if like me, it is a telly that is not on much for pc use.

right so a few have done videos recently on undervolting Vega so i thought id see what my reference is saying with regard to such.

three runs , just under volted , under volted with +50 power and finally best oc under volted on air, in that order.
so just under volted nearly hits turbo performance levels without the added 15%power turbo uses, not bad , with 50%power and under volted it beats turbo by a margin. that max Oc is under volted but isnt that great , ill try for a max... OC on air at the weekend , all under volted runs were at 1.1V  down from 1.2 stock , lower then 1.1 crashed every time for me.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 23, 2017)

The benchmarks might not be ideal to test under volting. A solid gaming session on something stressful might be better.
I've always found the DICE (BF1 etc) games good for stability tests.


----------



## HD64G (Aug 23, 2017)

WOW! Almost 1700MHz undervolted. If clock report is correct, we are talking about at least decent oc with less power draw and better temps vs the stock settings. And for sure, much better performance. Looks good. 1-2 driver updates now to see what's coming for the new vega-exclusive features.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 23, 2017)

I salute you sir for actually supporting RTG with your money! Curious to see what you think of your Vega.


Some request i have if you have time.

For example, how is the video decoding support? Over Reddit it was reported Vega does not support hardware h.265.



Aaaaand I am summoning @RejZoR once again. Dude you should totally buy a Vega. And do a documented FineWine. You know, record performance after every driver update and see where it lands 2-3yrs down the road.  1080Ti is overkill for you 1080P monitor any way.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 23, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I salute you sir for actually supporting RTG with your money! Curious to see what you think of your Vega.
> 
> 
> Some request i have if you have time.
> ...


I have been messing about a lot trying to optimise mining efficiency and to find good gaming clocks before I get a waterblock , on it undervolted but memory ovetclocked a bit with no oc and no extra power i get 6125 in timespy and it games fine in gtaV deus ex mankind divided , project cars and dirt rally , all at 4k ultra settings and all playable bar deus ex it still needs more . Or less res etc.

Ill try h265 at some point and report.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I salute you sir for actually supporting RTG with your money! Curious to see what you think of your Vega.
> 
> 
> Some request i have if you have time.
> ...



Not for *144Hz* 1080p monitor...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 23, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Not for *144Hz* 1080p monitor...


what are your main games i could see what the fps says for one or two maybe.

and H265 works fine for me i used this video a 4k h265 short film steel something??









@xfm   after re reading your post , hardware?? is there a hardware / software switch


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 23, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> what are your main games i could see what the fps says for one or two maybe.
> 
> and H265 works fine for me i used this video a 4k h265 short film steel something??
> 
> ...



Check GPU utilization during X265 play back. I will dig out the thread over reddit and report back to you tonight.

I am all for @RejZoR to go Vega. haha


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2017)

If you guys crowdfund one RX Vega 64 AiO for me, I'll gladly abuse it in many ways. I'll even take time to figure out AiO placement in my system.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 23, 2017)

Won't selling your Ti be enough?


----------



## turbogear (Aug 24, 2017)

@theoneandonlymrk
Thank you for your note regarding this Vega owners club section of the forum.
I posted some information concerning my Vega 64 with water cooling here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ed-by-tomshardware.236271/page-4#post-3714954

My further investigation about the potentials of my Vega 64 with watercooling, I will put in this thread then.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 24, 2017)

turbogear said:


> @theoneandonlymrk
> Thank you for your note regarding this Vega owners club section of the forum.
> I posted some information concerning my Vega 64 with water cooling here:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ed-by-tomshardware.236271/page-4#post-3714954
> ...


I would be very interested in your findings since I am heading in that direction(waterblock) , it's a shame to loose the shroud though ,I quite like the big red radeon it goes well with my pc.

@xfm1948" I salute you sir for actually supporting RTG with your money! Curious to see what you think of your Vega."

while i do prefer the open source and adaptable nature of Amd's Gpus , and while my main rig is presently Amd ,I would have you know that its nvidias market strategy , pr strategy and on occasion devious nature that limits me passing them money more then any other reason, same with intel. 

I look forward to a more evenly priced and competetive pc landscape because that would be better for me the consumer yet imho those two companies more then any other two (in pc) have actually tried to aggressively own the market, so aggressively they endangered the stagnation of that very same market , again imho, hence no , i wont pass them more money then i absolutely must ie i own two 1060s to mine with , they were a financial speculation experiment as is the vega.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 24, 2017)

Here is a screen shot that show details of my Vega 64:


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 24, 2017)

@theoneandonlymrk Thank you for your insights on Vega. First hand experience is way more convincing than empty words.

Buildzoid mentioned Vega is locked from BIOS mods. Do you feel like this is a big deal to you?


----------



## turbogear (Aug 24, 2017)

As I mention before in the previous post from me that I will do further testing for my water cooled Vega 64 by running Witcher Wild Hunt on Balance and Turbo mode in order to determine what is the average clock speed that my Vega can maintain.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ed-by-tomshardware.236271/page-4#post-3714954

I did these tests today and the results are quite impressive for my Vega sample. 
Witcher is tested on all Ultra settings expect for the NVidia HairWorks which are set to low settings.
Monitor used is 1440p Freesync BenQ ZOWIE XL2730 27inch.
The water block used on Vega is: EK-FC Radeon Vega - Nickel (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-radeon-vega-nickel).

The drivers used for this are 17.8.1. I only found out later that AMD released 17.8.2 today. 

It is a hotter day today and room temperature is still  26°C with windows open at 23:00 o'clock :

The results of my test are as follows.

1. Wattman at Balanced power mode
    - Average GPU clock frequency achieved is 1524MHz
    - Average GPU temperature is 40°C

2. Wattman at Turbo mode
   - Average GPU clock frequency achieved is 1583MHz
   - Average GPU temperature is 42°C


These results are better than what Tom's Hardware got with their custom water cooled Vega 64.
In Witcher they achieved around 1530MHz with Wattman Turbo mode where as on my Vega sample I achieves 1581MHz in Turbo Mode.

Unfortunately, I don't have the possibility to measure the difference in power consumption between Balanced and Turbo mode for my PC at the moment.

Here is a screen shot for the Balanced mode measurements:





This is the screen shot for the Turbo mode measurements





In the next days I will experiment with undervolting to see if that could give me even better performance.


----------



## HD64G (Aug 25, 2017)

Here is a new video on hybrid RX56 undervoting and oc at the same time.










100W down on power draw with same performance as 50% up in power limit when going from 1.15V to just under 1V.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 25, 2017)

HD64G said:


> 100W down on power draw with same performance as 50% up in power limit when going from 1.15V to just under 1V.



It's just amazing what RTG is doing, leaving all this perf vs efficiency in the weeds. And these RTG boys wanted to break off and do things their own way and this is what they show for it? smh


----------



## londiste (Aug 25, 2017)

@turbogear, sorry if i missed it in your posts but what waterblock are you using? i cannot really see fullcover blocks available yet


----------



## turbogear (Aug 25, 2017)

londiste said:


> @turbogear, sorry if i missed it in your posts but what waterblock are you using? i cannot really see fullcover blocks available yet


I am using EK-FC Radeon Vega - Nickel (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-radeon-vega-nickel).
I pre-ordered it directly from EK online shop next day after Vega 64 was released.
Now all the Vega blocks at the EK shops seems to be out of stock.
I think they will receive new stocks very soon.

For the backplate, I am still using the original Vega, but I put some thermal tape on phase doublers under the backplate to help spread the heat into the backplate.
AMD did not put any thermal tape there, but thermal infrared images made by Tom's Hardware indicates that these phase doublers also run quite hot. 
(http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-rx-vega-64-water-cooling,5177-2.html)


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 25, 2017)

Meh , the power delivery system on these boards seems to be pretty well built.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2017)

I've got the Sapphire and XfX reference model...post more info when I get a chance.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Meh , the power delivery system on these boards seems to be pretty well built.


This us why im always happy to buy amd designed refs ,the three ref 480s i own run at 1390mhz 2100 all day long just fine though the two now on blower fans are a bit loud, yes you can buy a higher clocked one now but not by much and i owned them since day one.
They are up in performance terms a fair bit since day one ,vega will be the same imho.

ill just leave this here


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2017)

I haven't fully done anything with the cards as one is out for delivery, and the other right now is for my TR build which has been all over the place since I had to have 2 replacement boards sent out.  Bent pins and non functional dimm slots.  I did briefly game on it this morning however and I must say(not to exaggerate) but OMG I forgot how smooth of game play single card delivers.  On top of that Vega delivers for every game that I have tried so far(MGS5, Tekken 7 and Doom)  the game play is as smooth as butter.  TR games just fine, no different than my current rig.  Vega runs quite cool considering where I'm coming from(Hawaii cards) and although a tad loud it is expected.  Both instances doesn't really matter to me anyways as I plan on going under water, just waiting on EK to send me my blocks.  Aside from the motherboard issues, I would have done a lot more with this platform except now I'm case hunting again and I've got this weird issue with windows where if I turn off the login user screen it creates like a double user for some reason.  Having 2 sign on but I'm the only user.  SMH @ microsoft...it may be a user error but I have since temporarily fixed the dual log on but cant get rid of the required sign on.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2017)

springs113 said:


> I haven't fully done anything with the cards as one is out for delivery, and the other right now is for my TR build which has been all over the place since I had to have 2 replacement boards sent out.  Bent pins and non functional dimm slots.  I did briefly game on it this morning however and I must say(not to exaggerate) but OMG I forgot how smooth of game play single card delivers.  On top of that Vega delivers for every game that I have tried so far(MGS5, Tekken 7 and Doom)  the game play is as smooth as butter.  TR games just fine, no different than my current rig.  Vega runs quite cool considering where I'm coming from(Hawaii cards) and although a tad loud it is expected.  Both instances doesn't really matter to me anyways as I plan on going under water, just waiting on EK to send me my blocks.  Aside from the motherboard issues, I would have done a lot more with this platform except now I'm case hunting again and I've got this weird issue with windows where if I turn off the login user screen it creates like a double user for some reason.  Having 2 sign on but I'm the only user.  SMH @ microsoft...it may be a user error but I have since temporarily fixed the dual log on but cant get rid of the required sign on.


Are you going to be crossfiring two vegas , that would be interesting to see how well it works.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Are you going to be crossfiring two vegas , that would be interesting to see how well it works.


That was my initial plan,  but honestly after seeing the power draw,  i didn't think my psu would handle it (seasonic 1000w titanium).  I even thought of returning the second card but after seeing the prices (no way).  I'll surely test it out but gaming vega64 on a 1440p non freesync monitor is actually smooth, i can only wonder what those that game on a freesync panel are experiencing.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2017)

springs113 said:


> That was my initial plan,  but honestly after seeing the power draw,  i didn't think my psu would handle it (seasonic 1000w titanium).  I even thought of returning the second card but after seeing the prices (no way).  I'll surely test it out but gaming vega64 on a 1440p non freesync monitor is actually smooth, i can only wonder what those that game on a freesync panel are experiencing.


It's very good tbh  .i have a freesync 1 samy.
With enhanced sync turning back up in that last driver im really loving single gpu gaming atm and i can play all games at 4k smoothly , even dx12 etc.
I'm still sacrificing the odd setting in some but 4k and crazy anti aliasing dont make sense to me anyway, pubg got quite a boost and its my main game atm , looks good in 4k too


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just got my card yesterday (Sapphire (regular version). I wanted the Limited edition, but they never returned to stock. Would have been cool since they were the same price just after launch. Hoping to do some undervolting this weekend. It will be my first time attempting such a thing! I'll have some benches up too if all goes well.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> Just got my card yesterday (Sapphire (regular version). I wanted the Limited edition, but they never returned to stock. Would have been cool since they were the same price just after launch. Hoping to do some undervolting this weekend. It will be my first time attempting such a thing! I'll have some benches up too if all goes well.


Welcome to the club it went well for me but im not sold on it completely since i dont have a clamp meter and to me im not entirely sure the setting actually changes this is an undervolted run ill show a balanced one soon as

I haveve ran hwinfo64, so the wattage of gpu core and memory can be monitored , might be unreliable but hwinfo is normally not bad as far as it goes. 0.975V on the core no power slider , i noticed max clock does drop a bit

the score disparity is explained by a slight memory overclock on the undervolted one but odd readings abound like low gpu watts etc.

i also ran three benches on the recently released drivers but the fact settings dont always save or change makes all this a bit meh.

ie it looks like it will run on thin air but i doubt it


----------



## turbogear (Aug 26, 2017)

So I did undervolting tests on my water cooled Vega 64 setup.
In order to measure the power consumption, I have bought Brennenstuhl PM231E  that measures the total power consumed by the computer at the wall.

This time the testing is done with the new AMD drivers 17.8.2.

I did not just undervolt the Vega, I also overclocked it slightly. 
I decrease the Voltage Control parameter in steps and increased the Frequency (%) parameter until a stable condition was reached.
I was able to reduce the voltage for p6 and p7 states to 1075mV and increase the value of Frequency (%) parameter in Wattman to 2.5.

Note: Originally I wanted to set the p6 and p7 frequency manually but it seems this is still not working in Wattman on 17.8.2 drivers.
I then left the flip switch in Watmann on Frequency (%) in percentage and increased the value to 2.5 and this worked.

The peak power consumption that I measured at the wall (this is total PC power) is as follows:
1. Idle mode peak power consumption of the computer 125W.
2. Default mode with Wattman on Balanced profile, the peak power reading was around 430W while playing Witcher.
3. Peak value of power consumption with undervolting plus overclock was at 450W while playing Witcher.


Now the interesting part. The average GPU clock frequency in Witcher game was measured as follows:
1. Wattman at Balanced power mode
- Average GPU clock frequency achieved is 1524MHz
- Average GPU temperature is 40°C

2. Undervolting (1075mV) plus a slight frequency overclock (2.5%)
- Average GPU clock frequency achieved is 1620MHz
- Average GPU temperature is still 40°C

With around 20W of more peak power, I got almost 100MHz higher clock in Witcher game by undervolting the Vega. 

I played Witcher with these setting for almost one hour without any crashing.
I also tested Battlefield 1 with the same settings, the average clock there was mostly hovering even higher than in Witcher and was at around 1638MHz. 

The pictures below shows the Wattman setting and average clock measured while playing Witcher Wild Hunt.

Edited: I added the Time Spy scores for the overclocked Vega.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 26, 2017)

Please use FireStrike Ultra Stress Test to check fir stability. It has to be over 98% or higher for long term stability. One thing I learned from OC Fiji was the ability to undervolt and overclock would gradually decrease. Not by means of performance, but by means of stability.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 26, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Please use FireStrike Ultra Stress Test to check fir stability. It has to be over 98% or higher for long term stability. One thing I learned from OC Fiji was the ability to undervolt and overclock would gradually decrease. Not by means of performance, but by means of stability.


Thanks for the hint. I will run Firestrike today in the night.
During my testing yesterday,  I ran Unigine Heaven benchmark.

Edited in the evening:
I did the Fire Strike Ultra stress test as you suggested, and I got a result of  99.4% using the setting that I mentioned in previous post (undervolting to 1075mV and 2.5% frequency overclock).

The image of the result are attached below.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 27, 2017)

turbogear said:


> Thanks for the hint. I will run Firestrike today in the night.
> During my testing yesterday,  I ran Unigine Heaven benchmark.
> 
> Edited in the evening:
> ...



Nice! You get a good piece of silicone!


----------



## turbogear (Aug 27, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Nice! You get a good piece of silicone!


Yes, I think there is still more potential available there for tuning.

I did not own Fire Strike before. I bought 3DMARK yesterday from Steam.
In the next days, I will try to fine tune my Vega 64 further.


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice results so far turbogear. So far, my card crashes with any less than stock voltage (even with stock clocks). Still experimenting like everyone else though. Right now my main goal is to get the clocks more stable with cooler temps.

I have noticed that certain benches start at higher clocks than others for me. Specifically: Firestrike and Time Spy start out at 1500-1600, but for some reason (Unigine) Heaven and Valley start out at about 1430-1530. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 27, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> Nice results so far turbogear. So far, my card crashes with any less than stock voltage (even with stock clocks). Still experimenting like everyone else though. Right now my main goal is to get the clocks more stable with cooler temps.
> 
> I have noticed that certain benches start at higher clocks than others for me. Specifically: Firestrike and Time Spy start out at 1500-1600, but for some reason (Unigine) Heaven and Valley start out at about 1430-1530. Anyone else seeing this?




FirsStrike Ultra/Time Spy can saturate the GCN CU array better than aging DX11 Unigine Valley/Heaven

The FireStrike Ultra /Time Spy stress test is very good at detecting instability.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 28, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> Nice results so far turbogear. So far, my card crashes with any less than stock voltage (even with stock clocks). Still experimenting like everyone else though. Right now my main goal is to get the clocks more stable with cooler temps.
> 
> I have noticed that certain benches start at higher clocks than others for me. Specifically: Firestrike and Time Spy start out at 1500-1600, but for some reason (Unigine) Heaven and Valley start out at about 1430-1530. Anyone else seeing this?



What I notived during my experimenting is that the average clock varies from one application to other.

I am using the following settings in Wattmann. I have 1075mV for core voltage and 2.5% overclock corresponding to a setting of P6 and P7 states to 1672MHz instead of default at 1630MHz.
The worst case average clock that I observed on my GPU with this overclock is 1620MHz which occurs in applications that stress the GPU to the limits, like Fire Strike Ultra stress test, Witcher Wild Hunt and Time Spy benchmark.
For other applications where the GPU may not be stressed to limits for example Battlefield 1, the average clock was in the range of 1638MHz.

I think 1075mV with 1672MHz is the sweet spot of my GPU with only 20W more peak power, I am getting 100MHz performace over the default mode.
Going beyound this does not help much with the performance in applications that stress the GPU. The clock always averages to around 1620MHz in such cases.

Further fine tuning the GPU lead to 4.5% overclock (i.e. 1702MHz in P6 &P7 state ) with a core voltage of 1090mV, but the peak power consumptions jumped up by 40W over the 1075mV & 2.5% overclock case.
In this case the GPU average clock in games and applications that put the stress on the GPU was still in the range of 1620MHz but the peak power draw was higher by about 40W. 

The Time Spy benchmark for 4.5% overlock is attached below with GPU score being 7475.
The GPU score increases only by 52 points over the 2.5% overclock case. 

I think I will stick to 1075mV with 2.5% (1672MHz) overclock that gives GPU score of 7423 but 40W less power use.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry guys for the double post, but I could not edit the above older post anymore for some reason. 

I have done some Fire strike test, as a continuation for the results for my overclocked custom liquid cooled Vega 64 that I posted before:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vega-owners-club.236314/page-2#post-3716160

These Fire Strike results are better in comparison to those that Tweaktown found from their reference liquid cooled Vega review:
https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8304/amd-radeon-rx-vega-64-56-more/index5.html


Did anybody of you try to overclocking the HBM on Vega 64 so far?


----------



## springs113 (Aug 30, 2017)

I haven't attempted any oc just yet but man I've been pushing this card immensely with the default profiles provided by amd...it is a hot one lol not as hot as my 290Xs but close enough.   I originally wasn't going to keep my 2nd one but being that i got it at msrp, I'm keeping it.   
Back to the heat:
Aftermarket cooling is a must for those not planning to go under water like i am.   I looped heaven/valley for about an hour a piece and although 80c want bad (95c 290x)  the card started to throttle.   I forgot the numbers exactly but the core dropped roughly 100mhz or so.   

@turbogear 
I have read that Vega thrives with an increase in memory speed but recall where i saw it(may have been GamersNexus).  I think also the concensus was that Hbm was clocked low because the increase in speed on the memory scaled real nicely especially with little to no increase in power draw.


----------



## qubit (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok, so Vega didn't look too great in reviews, but it's interesting to see what regular users think of it in practice. I'm especially interested in the amount of noise that the reference model makes.


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2017)

turbogear said:


> Sorry guys for the double post, but I could not edit the above older post anymore for some reason.


No worries- Not really a double post since there's a day between posts 

Has the crossfire issue been resolved with Vega cards yet?


----------



## springs113 (Aug 30, 2017)

qubit said:


> Ok, so Vega didn't look too great in reviews, but it's interesting to see what regular users think of it in practice. I'm especially interested in the amount of noise that the reference model makes.


I can't stress enough game play is incredibly smooth and i don't have a freesync panel.  I can understand why AMD did that crappy tour .

Edit1:
@Norton, I'm not sure yet but i will give this a go soon enough.   I wanted to do it today but i may have some running around to do.  I'm gonna go out on a limb and say for now (not fixed).   Vega definitely needs some driver work.  My benchmark scores on Gow4 is low, lower than it should be.

Edit2:
I do have coil whine,  it's annoying at that.  Going to test that out of i get the chance to as well..since i only noticed those while runny valley/heaven.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 30, 2017)

springs113 said:


> I haven't attempted any oc just yet but man I've been pushing this card immensely with the default profiles provided by amd...it is a hot one lol not as hot as my 290Xs but close enough.   I originally wasn't going to keep my 2nd one but being that i got it at msrp, I'm keeping it.
> Back to the heat:
> Aftermarket cooling is a must for those not planning to go under water like i am.   I looped heaven/valley for about an hour a piece and although 80c want bad (95c 290x)  the card started to throttle.   I forgot the numbers exactly but the core dropped roughly 100mhz or so.
> 
> ...



Yes I read that also at semiaccurate in Vega forum that Vega is bandwidth starved and people were talking about some bandwidth bug in current state of the drivers.
I will do some overclocking of HBM for benchmarking, but I am not sure if I will use that setting afterwards.
HBM2 is for me too new and I don't know how safe it is to keep it overclocked without doing any damage. 

I agree that the original cooler is underwhelming. It is not really suitable to operate the Vega with full potential. 
Either one has to live with high amount of noise by increasing the RPM to above 3300 or have the GPU throttle all the time with default fan profile.
With my custom water loop, the clocks are much more stable.

I think partner cards that should start rolling out over the coming months would do much better job with cooling than original AMD blower cooler.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 30, 2017)

@turbogear  how are your temps?  I saw jayz2cents vid and granted he's using a test bench,  his gpu under water was hovering around 45-48c after looping Heaven benchmark.  That change reminds me of the drop my 290Xs saw when i put them under water.   
I cant really test under my regular environment because i technically don't have my case as i was doing a whole new TR build.   My blocks are here somewhere PPC did a weird thing to my pre orders and now i have to wait some more.   Air testing on the other hand is definitely possible but when ones mind was set on watercooling, everything else fails in comparison.   

Partner cards may be OK but from what GamersNexus said Vega (56, 64, FE) all uses the same pcb and the components on them are of high quality.   They also noted that parts on AIB partners may not be as good.  The one preview i saw of Asus' Vega 56, the fellow was pretty disappointed, it barely performed better than the reference.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 30, 2017)

springs113 said:


> @turbogear  how are your temps?  I saw jayz2cents vid and granted he's using a test bench,  his gpu under water was hovering around 45-48c after looping Heaven benchmark.  That change reminds me of the drop my 290Xs saw when i put them under water.
> I cant really test under my regular environment because i technically don't have my case as i was doing a whole new TR build.   My blocks are here somewhere PPC did a weird thing to my pre orders and now i have to wait some more.   Air testing on the other hand is definitely possible but when ones mind was set on watercooling, everything else fails in comparison.
> 
> Partner cards may be OK but from what GamersNexus said Vega (56, 64, FE) all uses the same pcb and the components on them are of high quality.   They also noted that parts on AIB partners may not be as good.  The one preview i saw of Asus' Vega 56, the fellow was pretty disappointed, it barely performed better than the reference.



The average temperature that I get on my Vega is 40°C under stress tests like Fire Strike and gaming like Witcher.
The peak temperature goes to 43°C for very short times.
These are observations at around 26°C room temperature.

I have three Radiator in a CM Storm Trooper case. 120mm rad at back, 240mm on top and 240mm on bottom.
All three rads push the air out of the case.
120mm+240mm radiator come after the Vega and output of these two goes to CPU.
The output of CPU goes to the 240mm radiator at the bottom before going into pump+reservior.

I agree that the reference card from AMD comes with high quality components.
That is why I buy most of the time their reference but their cooling solution is simply not enough.
If one is going to water cool then it is a good choice, otherwise one has to live with throttling or higher fan noise.


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2017)

This is the Vega clubhouse, please stay on topic.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 30, 2017)

Raja Koduri is back from Holidays and is active again on twitter regarding the Vega.
Here is the link: https://twitter.com/GFXChipTweeter/status/902651173894742016

He mentioned things concerning the Vega power, but I did not totally understand his point concerning the perf/watt vs perf/$.

Can somebody explain that?
Is he here referring to the binning process of Vega, when he talks about perf/$ vs perf/watt and says that they gave users options? 




Here are some extracts from original twitter posting regarding Vega power:
 
*Raja Koduri*‏ @*GFXChipTweeter* 15 Std.vor 15 Stunden

_Seems like a lot of questions around power of Vega. *The initial round of reviews didn't showcase the perf/watt dynamic range of Vega well.*_
_
New articles in the last few days showing interesting range of options. *Vega10 has the largest perf/watt dynamic range than any GPU I recall*
_
*There is a dilemma of whether the default setup be optimized for perf/$ or perf/watt. Ideally both..but..*

*Sales data tends to favor perf/$, but some opinions favor perf/watt. *_We tried to give user options to default based on their preference_​


----------



## springs113 (Aug 30, 2017)

That makes no sense whatsoever lol.
Did a few runs and for those that own a Zenith Extreme + Vega...do some testing with AI Suite installed and not installed.  I had a massive fps improvement by uninstalling that software.  Major improvement, mins from 18 to 65 fps and average from 42 to 65 fps.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 30, 2017)

springs113 said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever lol.
> Did a few runs and for those that own a Zenith Extreme + Vega...do some testing with AI Suite installed and not installed.  I had a massive fps improvement by uninstalling that software.  Major improvement, mins from 18 to 65 fps and average from 42 to 65 fps.


While I have not got one i had ai before, its terrible, totally, it used to shut my pc off often due to sensor glitches while using other software with it, and this doesn't surprise me either.
In general the software packaged with stuff is usually totally borked due to lack of support regardless of os and updates or will be soon.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 30, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> While I have not got one i had ai before, its terrible, totally, it used to shut my pc off often due to sensor glitches while using other software with it, and this doesn't surprise me either.
> In general the software packaged with stuff is usually totally borked due to lack of support regardless of os and updates or will be soon.


Yea but on my x99 platform it performs real well especially the fan xpert.  I'll sum it up as the platform being new.

I ran Vega til it throttled like no other, i kept getting a warning from wattman about it too...cant wait for my blocks.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 30, 2017)

springs113 said:


> Yea but on my x99 platform it performs real well especially the fan xpert.  I'll sum it up as the platform being new.
> 
> I ran Vega til it throttled like no other, i kept getting a warning from wattman about it too...cant wait for my blocks.


Might have been one app or setting doing the dead but mine worked well day 1 ,but it didn't support or get support for even win8/
Different boards of course too.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 30, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Might have been one app or setting doing the dead but mine worked well day 1 ,but it didn't support or get support for even win8/
> Different boards of course too.


When I get a chance I will test my x99 board with Vega to see if AI Suite is a problem.  I've got the Rampage 5 Edition 10.


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 30, 2017)

qubit said:


> Ok, so Vega didn't look too great in reviews, but it's interesting to see what regular users think of it in practice. I'm especially interested in the amount of noise that the reference model makes.



I don't think it's that bad. My system is entirely air cooled. When play with the fan and bump the speed up I can hear it loud and clear, but in actual use I don't really hear it. I' sure I've just gotten used to tuning out my case at this point. I can take some decibel readings for you if you want, but it wouldn't be very scientific. I don't have a legit decibel meter, just a phone app. I run my card at 600rpm - 2600rpm.


----------



## qubit (Aug 30, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> I don't think it's that bad. My system is entirely air cooled. When play with the fan and bump the speed up I can hear it loud and clear, but in actual use I don't really hear it. I' sure I've just gotten used to tuning out my case at this point. I can take some decibel readings for you if you want, but it wouldn't be very scientific. I don't have a legit decibel meter, just a phone app. I run my card at 600rpm - 2600rpm.


It's ok, no need to take readings for me. If you want to share them for your own sake on here, then fair enough.

Sounds like it's not really noisy enough to bother you and that's great.


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 30, 2017)

Has anyone tried an EK thermoshepe universal block on Vega? i can pick one up locally for $40, i'm thinking about trying that. i don't want to spend $150 (after shipping) on a full cover waterblock that this card doesn't even need.

EDIT: actually it might not work. the biggest mounting plate EK offers for the thermosphere is 61x61mm. vega's GPU mounting patter looks like it's 64x64mm.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 30, 2017)

terroralpha said:


> Has anyone tried an EK thermoshepe universal block on Vega? i can pick one up locally for $40, i'm thinking about trying that. i don't want to spend $150 (after shipping) on a full cover waterblock that this card doesn't even need.
> 
> EDIT: actually it might not work. the biggest mounting plate EK offers for the thermosphere is 61x61mm. vega's GPU mounting patter looks like it's 64x64mm.


Vega needs better cooling, my house ambient temp is 20c, my current case is the lian li pc-011wgx with the side panel off and my card still throttles.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 30, 2017)

terroralpha said:


> Has anyone tried an EK thermoshepe universal block on Vega? i can pick one up locally for $40, i'm thinking about trying that. i don't want to spend $150 (after shipping) on a full cover waterblock that this card doesn't even need.



I am not too sure if it will even fit as on Vega the VRMs with the high standing inductors are very close to the ASIC. 

Even if it fits, I am not too sure if that would be a good block for Vega. I think this block will not cover all the VRMs.
The VRMs on Vega should be cooled actively as it is after all a power hungry card. 
As you can see from the installation manual of the EK full cover block VRMs are located next to ASIC and the full cover block covers the VRMs.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3830046994325.pdf


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 2, 2017)

After water blocking my card it seams clear their is only one ref pcb even the founders shares it.
Mine had the packing ,was level though looked retouched but polished and the vrms etc and board are identical to all others I've seen online.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 2, 2017)

Now only if RTG opens up the BIOS mod. If one doesn't care about power draw and have beefy cooling he can push it to 2GHz maybe.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 2, 2017)

Vega on a water is a fine ass looking card.


----------



## turbogear (Sep 4, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> After water blocking my card it seams clear their is only one ref pcb even the founders shares it.
> Mine had the packing ,was level though looked retouched but polished and the vrms etc and board are identical to all others I've seen online.



As you put your Vega under water did you see which packaging did your Vega have?
There are two different variants existing.
There is one with epoxy filling around the HBM and GPU ASIC and another without epoxy filling.
The one that does not have epoxy filling between HBM and GPU chip has a small height difference between the HBM and GPU ASIC.
In that case the GPU ASIC sits little bit higher than HBM.

My Vega is the one where epoxy is filled and has no height offset between the memory and GPU ASIC.

Here is a link that talks more about this:
https://videocardz.com/72173/there-are-at-least-three-variants-of-vega-10-gpu-packages


----------



## londiste (Sep 4, 2017)

got an msi reference vega64.

overclocking, undervolting is very annoying ordeal. nothing really seems to work fine with vega yet, not even wattman itself. and when everything seems to work it is not stable. for example when i tried to reapply the exact same settings in wattman, i got different results every time.

idle power consumption is awesome. it quite literally seems to use no power at all. 32mhz clock at idle with 1-2 monitors is very-very cool.

3dmark graphics scores:

    timespy - 7062 (7407 oc)
    fire strike - 22150 (23439 oc)
    fire strike extreme - 10556 (11270 oc)
some benching against my current gtx1080 at 1440p:






vega64 oc is 1015 mhz hbm, +50% pwr limit, undervolt to something (wattman has 950mv, no idea what it really is), essentially ended up clocked at 1555-1560 mhz in games at somewhat reasonable power consumption (or rather reasonable noise, as this already needed 3400+ rpm from the fan).
1080oc is +150 mhz core /+550 mhz mem

everything except doom, witcher3 and bf4 are built-in benchmarks. multiple runs, within 1-2% of each other, usually at the lower end of that scale. witcher 3 result is basically from riding around in front of novigrad. battlefield4 is from campaign, the first driving section.
before anyone points out, i know doom result looks weird. it is the beginning of the game. ran across the map and had firefight with first set of monsters. i guess that is somehow not a good use case for vega. go figure.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 4, 2017)

turbogear said:


> As you put your Vega under water did you see which packaging did your Vega have?
> There are two different variants existing.
> There is one with epoxy filling around the HBM and GPU ASIC and another without epoxy filling.
> The one that does not have epoxy filling between HBM and GPU chip has a small height difference between the HBM and GPU ASIC.
> ...


Mine is the same as yours then.


----------



## turbogear (Sep 4, 2017)

londiste said:


> everything except doom, witcher3 and bf4 are built-in benchmarks. multiple runs, within 1-2% of each other, usually at the lower end of that scale. witcher 3 result is basically from riding around in front of novigrad. battlefield4 is from campaign, the first driving section.
> before anyone points out, i know doom result looks weird. it is the beginning of the game. ran across the map and had firefight with first set of monsters. i guess that is somehow not a good use case for vega. go figure.




Thanks for the benchmark results.
What monitor size are you using? 1440p?

With my custom water cooled Vega 64 at 1075mV and 2.5% frequency overclock ( no HBM overclock), the average clock in gaming always hovers around 1620MHz.

In the Witcher 3 I get FPS in range between 65 and 84 depending on scene.
In Battlefield 1 multiplayer mode, the FPS stays in the range from 90 to 113.
For Rise of Tomb Raider with DX11, the FPS is in the range from 60 to 80 depending on diffrrent game scenes.

All the above games are played at Ultra settings on 1440p Monitor.

I read over at Hardocp that Vega does not perform very well with traditional Multi-Sample or Super Sample Anti-Aliasing (MSAA, SSAA).
Vega works better using shader based AA methods like SMAA, or FXAA or Temporal AA, or CMA.

Here is the link to original posting:
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/08/14/amd_radeon_rx_vega_64_video_card_review/17






theoneandonlymrk said:


> Mine is the same as yours then.




Thanks. I am wondering on the cards where GPU ASIC is slightly heigher than HBM if original heatsink is also cooling HBM efficiently as it will not contact HBM directly but over thicker layer of thermal past. 



Due to server problems my original post got lost. 

Here I tried to write it again.


----------



## terroralpha (Sep 5, 2017)

looks like my vega 64 can run perfectly fine at 1000mV core, but needs 1100mV for the memory to get to 970MHz. temp target is 80*C with 81*C being the max. fan speed target is 3250RPM. but i have my Vega in a 0.44 cubic ft mITX case, your temp results should be much better.

overall, power draw went down by 60W (from the wall through a bronze PSU) but performance is up 6.5% : https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13542974/fs/13448004
why couldn't AMD just do this from the factory?


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 5, 2017)

terroralpha said:


> looks like my vega 64 can run perfectly fin at 1000mV core, but needs 1100mV for the memory to get to 970MHz. temp target is 80*C with 81*C being the max. fan speed target is 3250RPM. but i have my Vega in a 0.44 cubic ft mITX case, your temp results should be much better.
> 
> overall, power draw went down by 60W (from the wall through a bronze PSU) but performance is up 6.5% : https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13542974/fs/13448004
> why couldn't AMD just do this from the factory?




Not every piece of silicon on the wafer has the same quality. RTG using higher default core voltage so they can utilize as much of the wafer as possible.

Plus, stability is relatively speaking. For my FuryX i can undervolt to 1220mv from 1243mv. Can it play games? Sure. Can it pass FireStrike Ultra stability test? Not even once.

As for you i would highly recommend you do some stability test to find the downvolt sweet spot.


----------



## terroralpha (Sep 5, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Not every piece of silicon on the wafer has the same quality. RTG using higher default core voltage so they can utilize as much of the wafer as possible.
> 
> Plus, stability is relatively speaking. For my FuryX i can undervolt to 1220mv from 1243mv. Can it play games? Sure. Can it pass FireStrike Ultra stability test? Not even once.
> 
> As for you i would highly recommend you do some stability test to find the downvolt sweet spot.



i'm too cheap to pay for the full copy of 3dmark. but i did put it though 1 hour of furmark. everything looked good. it stayed under 76*C at 80% fan speed. the only thing i care about is gaming performance. if it doesn't crash or throttle while gaming, i'm more than happy with that.

i know that not all vegas can do what my card can, but all vega cards can run at ~1050mV with the clock speeds *slightly* toned down. the affects on performance would be very small but the power draw would be cut significantly.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 5, 2017)

I believe the electronic engineers at RTG knows a bit more about stability and core voltage than we end users do. They left the default core voltage at current level for a reason.


----------



## londiste (Sep 5, 2017)

turbogear said:


> What monitor size are you using? 1440p?


yup, 1440p. that is still the sweet spot for this performance level. as can be seen from the graph, we can get 60fps with ultra/maxed settings, sometimes more.



turbogear said:


> With my custom water cooled Vega 64 at 1075mV and 2.5% frequency overclock ( no HBM overclock), the average clock in gaming always hovers around 1620MHz.


i'm wondering if watercooling would really matter that much. i had cooler working to definitely keep temp under 80c with oc-d testing. mostly successfully. that seems to be low enough for no thermal throttling. tried 4900rpm for a couple tests but that did not affect the results and i did not want to be in the same room. 

i was working on clocks with furmark which was somewhat surprisingly constantly getting better clocks than actual games. from my testing, clock speed was directly affected by core voltage. every time i lowered it, the resulting clock was reduced. at stock it was 1440mhz-ish, after +50% pwr limit , it stayed at 1597mhz. after some undervolting, it ended up at 1570mhz (on average 1555-1560 in games) that i was happy with (especially considering that 88w more power was needed for that +27mhz).



turbogear said:


> I read over at Hardocp that Vega does not perform very well with traditional Multi-Sample or Super Sample Anti-Aliasing (MSAA, SSAA).


the couple tests i tried with 4xmsaa (dx:md and r6:siege) do show that vega gets a bigger hit from it. not hugely so though.


----------



## turbogear (Sep 5, 2017)

londiste said:


> yup, 1440p. that is still the sweet spot for this performance level. as can be seen from the graph, we can get 60fps with ultra/maxed settings, sometimes more.
> 
> i'm wondering if watercooling would really matter that much. i had cooler working to definitely keep temp under 80c with oc-d testing. mostly successfully. that seems to be low enough for no thermal throttling. tried 4900rpm for a couple tests but that did not affect the results and i did not want to be in the same room.
> 
> ...



One can also have overclocking on Vega without liquid cooling, but the problem I had was that the fan noise above 3300rpm was very annoying for my ears. 

I made the same observation as you. If you undervolt for example to 995mV and just increase the powelimit by 50%, the frequency also goes down.
Mine was stable at 995mV with less power draw than default setting but frequency was lower.
That is why I increased voltage to 1075mV and made 2.5% frequency  OC to get best performace with only around 20W more power use as compared to Turbo mode.

Going beyond this OC point brought much higher power draw with very little performance increase.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 6, 2017)

Furmark is a bad way to stress test. All current AMD and Nvidia drivers have built in protection for furmark, once detected it will throttle the GPU down.

Plus, real world gaming have both intensive scenes and not so intensive ones, making your GPU going from full load to light load and back to full load. This is what a good stress testing should mimic. The altering of GPU load can quickly detect OC instability. 

I would highly recommend FireStrike Ultra, TimeSpy stress test. Or if you dont wanna pay, 20 cycles of valley benchmark should also work.

Brief benchmarking undervolt success doesn't translate to long term stability.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 6, 2017)

I can even suggest Witcher 2 as a great way to check stability. When I passed 10-15 minutes of simple gameplay without CTD incidents, I was sure of the settings being rock stable. Dragon Age Inquisition also is a good way of this test imho.


----------



## londiste (Sep 6, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Furmark is a bad way to stress test. All current AMD and Nvidia drivers have built in protection for furmark, once detected it will throttle the GPU down.
> 
> Plus, real world gaming have both intensive scenes and not so intensive ones, making your GPU going from full load to light load and back to full load. This is what a good stress testing should mimic. The altering of GPU load can quickly detect OC instability.
> 
> ...


in my case, i wasn't really stress testing. i was trying to find a fairly optimal conf for the card. for that purpose, furmark was spot on. games as well as 3dmark stress tests had too variable a load.
plus, as i said, in case of vega, furmark was actually running on higher clocks than games.

for good stress testing, metro:ll should be good. in my experience it heats cards up as much as they can. from benchmarking, aots should also be awesome but that will quite properly load up cpu as well.


----------



## turbogear (Sep 6, 2017)

Guru3d put up a review of the ASUS Radeon ROG RX Vega 64 STRIX:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_rog_rx_vega_64_strix_8gb_review,1.html

From what I read there STRIX does not sound very interesting solution.
I think custom liquid cooled reference card is much better than ASUS's solution.
It does not seem to bring much better performance than the reference card.


Editted:
 Interesting enough Guru3d has taken down the review that they did on ASUS Radeon ROG RX Vega 64 STRIX:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/review-asus-radeon-rog-rx-vega-64-strix-8gb.html

Here is the reason that Hilbert Hagedoorn wrote:


> This morning I received a phone call from  ASUS, asking us if we’d be willing to take down the article for a few days as they have made a mistake. The sample we received did not get a final BIOS for its final clock frequencies and fan tweaking. Ergo, the sample we received carries a default reference BIOS.
> It’s a colossal mistake, but as such the end-results in the review are not representative enough for the final product. ASUS will get the finalized BIOS over once they have finished (likely a day or two) after which we will re-test the card with that final BIOS and thus republish the review. All this explains why the STRIX card was so incredibly close to Vega 64 performance. Apologies for the inconvenience, but this mistake was not one coming from us.



Makes me wonder how ASUS could do such a mistake.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 6, 2017)

So i've bite the bullet and ordered myself a Sapphire Vega64 =)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

What  numbers do people recommend testing first with undervolting and power limit at stock speed as i am new to the whole undervolting thing. Been reading different sites on user experience and all numbers vary since every card are different.

Source *from reddit amd group*:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...beRiOTMsGeIkCDQUhXSBA/htmlview#gid=1964178281


----------



## londiste (Sep 7, 2017)

do you want increased performance or lower power consumption?
for increased performance, undervolted or not, power limit +50% is a must. and power consumption will increase.
vega does match the clocks to core voltage well and power consumption changes accordingly.

as for actual testing... latest beta version of hwinfo64 should be (somewhat) able to monitor clocks and voltages. in my experience though i was looking at a cheap power meter measuring the whole system power consumption from the wall to see if undervolting helped. 

as for the process - put some load on the gpu. steady heavy load is best. then set the voltages in wattman (its buggy so from all sources it looks like you need to change the hbm voltage to really change gpu voltage so i ended up changing all three at once), going down by some increments like 20mv until you see issues or voltages-power consupmtion no longer drops. for me power consumption no longer dropped from 950mv lower (in wattman, it was really probably a little over 1000mv).

keep a keen eye on the clocks though as these will start dropping under load when you decrease voltage.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

londiste said:


> do you want increased performance or lower power consumption?
> for increased performance, undervolted or not, power limit +50% is a must. and power consumption will increase.
> vega does match the clocks to core voltage well and power consumption changes accordingly.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to run the card at stock performance but lower the power consumption as i'm not big fan of overclocking and if i did probably a little boost.
I'll get installing hwinfo64 when i'm home and for work load i've seen people use heaven benchmark running in background. How long should i run the test for to know the voltage is at safe level before bringing it down again?


----------



## turbogear (Sep 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm happy to run the card at stock performance but lower the power consumption as i'm not big fan of overclocking and if i did probably a little boost.
> I'll get installing hwinfo64 when i'm home and for work load i've seen people use heaven benchmark running in background. How long should i run the test for to know the voltage is at safe level before bringing it down again?



As mentioned in post #34 in this thread, I am using Fire Strike Ultra stress test but unfortunately this benchmarking tool is not for free. 
It is part of 3DMark which cost 29,99 dollars.
For unstable voltages, I uaually see a system/GPU freeze with this stress test.
I used Unigine Heaven before, it did not stress the GPU sometimes that much. Some voltages which ran stable in Heaven crached in Fire Strike Ultra.

Furthermore, I tested by playing Witcher 3 which also puts quite a stress on the Vega as I mentioned in post #32.

I did not also want to overclock the Vega to the limits. I justed tried to find best case scenario with higher performance but not too higher power draw penalty as explained in post #32 and #39.


----------



## acperience7 (Sep 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> What  numbers do people recommend testing first with undervolting and power limit at stock speed as i am new to the whole undervolting thing. Been reading different sites on user experience and all numbers vary since every card are different.
> 
> Source *from reddit amd group*:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...beRiOTMsGeIkCDQUhXSBA/htmlview#gid=1964178281



My card is a bit faster than stock, but I'm running 1577 core @ 1070mV and 990 memory @ 1050. This is with a 10% power limit increase. My fan is set to 600 (idle) and 2700 (max). Temp targets are stock (75 target and 85 max). I haven't seen 80 so far. Usually hovers between 77-71 depending on what I'm playing. Power usage at the wall is just about stock. The biggest thing for me is that my clocks never dip below 1500 with these settings.

If I were you, I'd start with 1100mV and 15xxMhz work my way down on voltage. That's what I did. However, be aware that the unless you mess with the power limit the card will more aggressively throttle the clocks. I couldn't keep my clocks above 1500 without increasing the power limit (at a lower voltage that is).

My Firestrike graphics score went from 21,5xx to 23,0xx.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

turbogear said:


> As mentioned in post #34 in this thread, I am using Fire Strike Ultra stress test but unfortunately this benchmarking tool is not for free.
> It is part of 3DMark which cost 29,99 dollars.
> For unstable voltages, I uaually see a system/GPU freeze with this stress test.
> I used Unigine Heaven before, it did not stress the GPU sometimes that much. Some voltages which ran stable in Heaven crached in Fire Strike Ultra.
> ...



£22.99 on steam for 3dmark so i'll probably buy it and run firestrike myself aswell for stress test.


----------



## turbogear (Sep 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> £22.99 on steam for 3dmark so i'll probably buy it and run firestrike myself aswell for stress test.


I have also the steam version. I paid 27,99€ over there.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> My card is a bit faster than stock, but I'm running 1577 core @ 1070mV and 990 memory @ 1050. This is with a 10% power limit increase. My fan is set to 600 (idle) and 2700 (max). Temp targets are stock (75 target and 85 max). I haven't seen 80 so far. Usually hovers between 77-71 depending on what I'm playing. Power usage at the wall is just about stock. The biggest thing for me is that my clocks never dip below 1500 with these settings.
> 
> If I were you, I'd start with 1100mV and 15xxMhz work my way down on voltage. That's what I did. However, be aware that the unless you mess with the power limit the card will more aggressively throttle the clocks. I couldn't keep my clocks above 1500 without increasing the power limit (at a lower voltage that is).
> 
> My Firestrike graphics score went from 21,5xx to 23,0xx.


I'm assuming you mean base clock set to 15xxMhz? What would the boost clock be set then something just little higher?


----------



## turbogear (Sep 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm assuming you mean base clock set to 15xxMhz? What would the boost clock be set then something just little higher?


I did not set the frequency for P6 and P7 manually. Somehow setting manual value of frequency for P6 and P7 was not working properly in Wattman for me.
I left the Wattman on Frequency in % and increased the slider slowly in steps starting at 1% and doing benchmarking for each step.
I started at around 975mV with stock frequency settings and repeated until I got a stable and good value for voltage, frequency and power draw at the wall.

It was quite a time consuming task. 

I am currently running 1075mV with Frequency OC of 2.5% and power limit set to 50%.
With 2.5% frequancy OC, the P7 state would be around 1671MHz. I don't know how much does the Wattman set for P6 in this case.
Voltage on P6 and P7 are both set to 1075mV.

With these settings, I am getting an average clock speed in stressful games/benchmarks of around 1620MHz with around 20W more power consumption over the Turbo mode.

Just to mention, I have custom liquid cooled Vega 64 card.


----------



## londiste (Sep 7, 2017)

from my experience clock will go down when voltage is decreased. throughout my testing, i had the frequency set to 1632mhz (or whatever the default was there).
out-of-box, this resulted in 1440 mhz in games. firestrike - 22 468 @ 1488 mhz (graphics score).
+50% power limit - 1570 mhz in games.
voltage to 950 (in wattman) - 1550 mhz in games. firestrike - 23 439 @1570 mhz.

that clock is not really held. ashes of the singularity in particular stood out as a game that both drove clocks down (1300 in stock and 1420 when undervolted) and power consumption up (with 50% power limit definitely to 300+w for the card).

also, even in that last config, i needed fan speed at 3400 to keep 80+-2c temperatures.

memory does seem to easily run hotter than gpu when overclocked. memory itself can probably be overclocked to 1050-1090 mhz but when gpu load comes into play, these 990-1020 mhz frequencies is where it is at, at least with the reference/air cooling. watercooling should do miracles here due to lower temps (but not performance miracles really).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

So after 2 hours or so finding a setup im comfortable with at the moment here are my results so far for evening in attempt to run it at stock speed with lower voltage.
Stock setup on firestrike ultra are:
Total : 4927
graphics : 5320
physics: 7004
combined: 2466


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> So after 2 hours or so finding a setup im comfortable with at the moment here are my results so far for evening in attempt to run it at stock speed with lower voltage.
> Stock setup on firestrike ultra are:
> Total : 4927
> graphics : 5320
> ...




What is your stability score? Since you have a full version of 3DMark. >98% in FireStrike Ultra and >99% in TimeSpy means you are good to go for long term stability.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> What is your stability score? Since you have a full version of 3DMark. >98% in FireStrike Ultra and >99% in TimeSpy means you are good to go for long term stability.


Didn't try the stress test ultra,ran one test at the same setup and got 74% which is not good lol.

Edit:
Interesting..i turned it to default "balance" and ran test again and got 94.8% which means according to 3dmark the balance setup isn't even stable either.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Didn't try the stress test ultra,ran one test at the same setup and got 74% which is not good lol.
> 
> Edit:
> Interesting..i turned it to default "balance" and ran test again and got 94.8% which means according to 3dmark the balance setup isn't even stable either.



94.8% is way too low for long term use.


74%, well shit didn't see that. Welp good luck fine tuning!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> 94.8% is way too low for long term use.
> 
> 
> 74%, well shit didn't see that. Welp good luck fine tuning!



Well i don't know whether to take it with grain of salt or not,i mean 94.8% at default settings is still confusing. Could be temperature making the difference? I bumped the fan speed upto 4000 max and i got 77% this time with the P6: 1070mv and P7:1100mv

Edit: Changed the P6 frequency to default 1536mhz and got 83.6% with fan speed set at max 4000 which is improvement but man is it loud..


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i don't know whether to take it with grain of salt or not,i mean 94.8% at default settings is still confusing. Could be temperature making the difference? I bumped the fan speed upto 4000 max and i got 77% this time with the P6: 1070mv and P7:1100mv




FuryX bone stock, 99.8% FireStrike Ultra.

FuryX overclock 1065 core with default voltage . 95% stability.

FuryX overclock 1100 core +50mV , 97% stability 

Just for reference


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well i just managed 97.2%  now with firestrike lol 
P6: 1536mhz 1070mv
P7: 1632mhz 1090mv
fan speed set to max 4000rpm
power limit: 50%
Ideally would like run fans a lot quieter but i doubt thats possible with reference cooler?


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 7, 2017)

FuryX does have AIO though.  I would say your 97% is good enough for now


----------



## terroralpha (Sep 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> What  numbers do people recommend testing first with undervolting and power limit at stock speed as i am new to the whole undervolting thing. Been reading different sites on user experience and all numbers vary since every card are different.
> 
> Source *from reddit amd group*:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...beRiOTMsGeIkCDQUhXSBA/htmlview#gid=1964178281



for core, first try 1000mV across the board, and 1100mV for memory, leave core alone but OC memory to 980MHz for starters. increase power target to 50% (max). if your card can handle that, you're pretty much set. the memory OC should yield a 5% or better boost in FPS. power draw should drop significantly.

if all goes well, see how far you can take the memory in 10MHz increment, but note that gains from memory OC will dropped to near zero after 1000MHz for me.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2017)

Update 8/09/2017 6:50am UK time
P6: 1050mv P7: 1050mv stock frequency
mem freq and mv default
Power limit: 50%
fan max speed: 4000rpm
Firestrike Ultra:

P6: 1050mv P7: 1050mv stock frequency
mem freq: 980mhz 1100mv
power limit: 50%
fan max speed: 4000rpm
Firestrike Ultra:


Pretty pleased with these results..going try reduce P6 and P7 hopefully to 1000mv like terroralpha recommended when i get home after work and gym and hopefully..play some damn games haha.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2017)

Update 6:35pm UK time
Couldn't get the voltage down any lower without running into low "stability" score sadly..however when i set the voltage back to my earlier setup this morning i can't replicate that result at all.
So what could it mean? It can't handle it or i just got lucky from room temperature being on my side in morning as it was pretty cold and room temperature has increase as time passes.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 8, 2017)

terroralpha said:


> for core, first try 1000mV across the board, and 1100mV for memory, leave core alone but OC memory to 980MHz for starters. increase power target to 50% (max). if your card can handle that, you're pretty much set. the memory OC should yield a 5% or better boost in FPS. power draw should drop significantly.
> 
> if all goes well, see how far you can take the memory in 10MHz increment, but note that gains from memory OC will dropped to near zero after 1000MHz for me.


Why 1100mv for memory its not noted(not just me many review and oc guides) to either do much or stabilise memory , with stck memory volts im good upto 1100mhz game stable and mire volts doesn't change that top limit for me atm.
My best oc varies 1729-1751 core 1100 memory GtaV etc stable ,i run it lower to save power though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Why 1100mv for memory its not noted(not just me many review and oc guides) to either do much or stabilise memory , with stck memory volts im good upto 1100mhz game stable and mire volts doesn't change that top limit for me atm.
> My best oc varies 1729-1751 core 1100 memory GtaV etc stable ,i run it lower to save power though.


I just tried running the mem voltage at stock 1050mv at 980mhz and my system just crashed 5 seconds in firestrike lol.

EDIT:
So i think i'm done with undervolting now,wish i could reduce the fan speed to keep the stability but here we are..
P6: 1050mv P7: 1050mv stock frequency
Memory: 1100mv 980mhz
Fan speed max: 4200rpm
power limit: 50%
Firestrike Stability result: 97.7% (forgot save)

Here is my firestrike ultra benchmark score:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I just tried running the mem voltage at stock 1050mv at 980mhz and my system just crashed 5 seconds in firestrike lol.


Different chips i guess or your power sliders a bit lower than i had mine , i cant overclock memory at stock volts without nudging the power slider up.
I haven't yet touched that voltage though , like i said it's not known to stabilise higher clocks.

Like i said i can clock memory to 1100 but what i didnt mention is that 980-1000 i couldn't get stable at all at any point ,1050-1100 24/7 games fine etc


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Different chips i guess or your power sliders a bit lower than i had mine , i cant overclock memory at stock volts without nudging the power slider up.
> I haven't yet touched that voltage though , like i said it's not known to stabilise higher clocks.
> 
> Like i said i can clock memory to 1100 but what i didnt mention is that 980-1000 i couldn't get stable at all at any point ,1050-1100 24/7 games fine etc


power limit slider was set at 50% which is the "max" you can do on wattman.
Here is my setup which i'm probably going to leave alone now as i am pretty happy with the results. According to HWinfo64 the GPU chip power topped at 311w which if i am reading it correctly is lower than the turbo setup which is at 345w?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> power limit slider was set at 50% which is the "max" you can do on wattman.
> Here is my setup which i'm probably going to leave alone now as i am pretty happy with the results. According to HWinfo64 the GPU chip power topped at 311w which if i am reading it correctly is lower than the turbo setup which is at 345w?


All good mate. Wasn't critisizing just passing on what i heard and learning more.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> All good mate. Wasn't critisizing just passing on what i heard and learning more.


Trouble is no-one wants Vega64 just because of the price vs performance against the 1080  and power consumption. Lot of reviewers etc are ignoring it and focusing on the 56 more.
I'm struggling to find things about the 64 tuning etc from other people and i guess people are waiting for better cooler too.


----------



## turbogear (Sep 8, 2017)

In the last few days I did not get much time to try to tune my Vega 64 further.
I got other projects going on. 

I got problems with PSU, as I mentioned here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...urning-on-pc-by-pressing-power-button.236818/

My new Corsair HX1200i should arrive tomorrow, hopefully all will work fine again with the PC.
On the bright side Cosair HX1200i offers monitoring of power draw on all the lines so I can measure power draw of Vega more accurately. 

Furthermore, I delided 7700k yesterday and changed thermal paste under IHS to Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut and also changed thermal compound on Vega from IC diamond to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.

People told me how IC Diamond should be avoided as it could cause damage to the card. Here is the related thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...700k-coollaboratory-pro-or-ic-diamond.236799/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2017)

turbogear said:


> In the last few days I did not get much time to try to tune my Vega 64 further.
> I got other projects going on.
> 
> I got problems with PSU, as I mentioned here:
> ...



Should be interesting to see how a change of thermal paste affects the temp on Vega.
Just played Prey for an hour at the beginning at maxed settings with freesync enabled(72hz) and the framerate has not dropped once at all. Temps was hovering around 69-73C while GPU load was hovering around 60-90%.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 9, 2017)

Vega64 is good but not for that price. At $399 it would totally be amazing.

Let's hope Vega11 and Vega20 gets better.


----------



## terroralpha (Sep 9, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Why 1100mv for memory its not noted(not just me many review and oc guides) to either do much or stabilise memory , with stck memory volts im good upto 1100mhz game stable and mire volts doesn't change that top limit for me atm.
> My best oc varies 1729-1751 core 1100 memory GtaV etc stable ,i run it lower to save power though.



my guess is that at some point you're going to experience crashes or some sort of performance degradation (stutters most likely) due to that memory OC. there is a chance you just got extremely lucky, but it's too early too tell. i've messed with three Vega 64s, memory would not stay stable when OCed at stock voltage. i had to go to 1100mV every single time. some pro reviewers had to go further. guru3d had to go to 1200mV to get 1060Mhz on the memory

and second, those core speeds are useless because at that point you are pulling about 350W just for the GPU. those extra 1-2 FPS you'll get in games are not worth it. the best performance scenario for vega 64 is to undervolt as much as possible while maintaining stock clocks to cut power draw. personally i've shaved nearly off 60W from total system power draw doing this, bringing the card's draw to 275ish, something I can live with. but i will not live with 350W. that's just ridiculous.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 9, 2017)

For sh*t and giggles here is my comparison score on heavens benchmark between my Rx580 vs Vegas.


----------



## turbogear (Sep 12, 2017)

Here is a video from @buildzoid  on undervolting RX Vega.
Thanks a lot for making this. It would definitely help some Vega owners here.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 12, 2017)

terroralpha said:


> my guess is that at some point you're going to experience crashes or some sort of performance degradation (stutters most likely) due to that memory OC. there is a chance you just got extremely lucky, but it's too early too tell. i've messed with three Vega 64s, memory would not stay stable when OCed at stock voltage. i had to go to 1100mV every single time. some pro reviewers had to go further. guru3d had to go to 1200mV to get 1060Mhz on the memory
> 
> and second, those core speeds are useless because at that point you are pulling about 350W just for the GPU. those extra 1-2 FPS you'll get in games are not worth it. the best performance scenario for vega 64 is to undervolt as much as possible while maintaining stock clocks to cut power draw. personally i've shaved nearly off 60W from total system power draw doing this, bringing the card's draw to 275ish, something I can live with. but i will not live with 350W. that's just ridiculous.


Thats undervolted to 1.18 , so slightly and I said I don't game or run it with that much power use it's just a bench oc in reality and I can do better im waiting for reasonably useable oc software maybe some bios tweaks or useable power play tables.
Mine is on 24/7 @ 1340/1100 core mem clocks at 1V on the core and it's not getting above 42°C , it's fine and at approximately 240 watts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 15, 2017)

how do we upload the vega 56 bios to tpu?

I cant seem to find the tab on gpu-z


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> how do we upload the vega 56 bios to tpu?
> 
> I cant seem to find the tab on gpu-z


Its on the right side near the pciex box.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 15, 2017)

found it thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2017)

This fucker clocks well with no voltage added at all..


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2017)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong thread so deleted it so pasting it here where it belongs..

What's the typical HBM2 on the 56 able to run in frequency with no additional voltage?

I only had 5 hrs of playing time with my Vega 56 on Friday and didn't push it to hard. Managed *edit* +4% on the core so stock1590 to 1652 and 900 MHz on the memory.. then was to tired and went to bed but it was rock stable at stock voltage..

Im happy it has absolutely ZERO coil whine with this card unlike what the reviews were saying, it's a real quiet card 

But man did the performance ever jump with that small bump infrequency 

One of my games I always play was maxing out at 143.9 frames per second lol.. I had the frames in game settings set at 144 for freesync and was totally amazed how well these cards perform plus had all settings on ultra and one other on insane ( only one with it)


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 17, 2017)

Watch the vid in post #110. Around the 7:50 he starts the explanation of why Vega has no "real" memory voltage control. You need to watch until he finishes explaining it around 16:30.

And in the beginning(during the first 4.5 min.) of the vid below he says Vega 56 tops out around 950MHz HBM with 1.25V(which is stock, and isn't "really" adjustable). And should be able to get ~1100MHz with the Vega 64 BIOS and 1.35V HBM. Note the vid below was recorded before the previous vid(so he knows more about it in that vid).









BTW...coil whine has nothing to do with performance and doesn't gain you anything one way or the other. So saying the card is "good" because it has no coil whine is misleading. It's quiet. If that's what you want to call that a "good" thing...fine. Just specify that's why you think it's a good card. Stupid people will think no coil whine = good performance. When they aren't related to each other in any way.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2017)

Besides I have better sources then you may think 

Well straight from the horse's mouth, and I didn't need to wait till tomorrow, these chips are all the same. Only first run reference boards use the exact same parts so now I feel better about flashing the v64 bios and not killing it.

Time to get my flashing tools out


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 25, 2017)

does anyone have the silver limited edition? please gpuz shot that

Vega 56 = C3
Vega 64 = C1
Vega 64 Liquid = C0
Vega 64 Limited = ??


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 26, 2017)

The limited is the exact same card as the regular V64 card. Only difference is the shroud 

Edit:

Oh sorry didn't notice your the updater.. how about updating the pictures in the data base so not to confuse people on what bios is what.

Another topic.. I see the Asus Strix V64 isn't such a good card. Apparently the reference card beats it hand down as it can't maintain the clocks like the reference does despite Asus having a better cooler.. 

I've never had any luck with Asus cards in the past.. every card from them were slower then MSI, Sapphire ect.. jayz2cents on YT has a good video on the card and he's even like wth!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2017)

Anyone having problems with wattman not saving profile with 17.9.2 drivers? Mine keeps resetting back to balanced after shut down,would it be because of stability or is it because i turn the desktop off from mains?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 26, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone having problems with wattman not saving profile with 17.9.2 drivers? Mine keeps resetting back to balanced after shut down,would it be because of stability or is it because i turn the desktop off from mains?


Haven't noticed it on mine tbh.. if anything it holds the preference.. especially if I hammer the memory to hard and it locks up.. wattman won't pull it back on its own after a reboot..

Have to hit preference and then reset to default to get it to default back so not to crash again..

Edit: if you OC the card or change the last 2 P states voltage and you have a crash be sure to check the voltage after a reboot.. some systems are jacking the voltage higher.. only fix ATM is to increase the core slider bar to +3 and then hit reset and that'll bring the voltage back to normal.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 26, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone having problems with wattman not saving profile with 17.9.2 drivers? Mine keeps resetting back to balanced after shut down,would it be because of stability or is it because i turn the desktop off from mains?


Have you got afterburner loading at startup , it can auto reset the wattman profile.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 26, 2017)

No I'm beta testing wattman drivers only.. I could but then there's to much conflict going on.. once the hotfix comes out I'll test AB


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Haven't noticed it on mine tbh.. if anything it holds the preference.. especially if I hammer the memory to hard and it locks up.. wattman won't pull it back on its own after a reboot..
> 
> Have to hit preference and then reset to default to get it to default back so not to crash again..
> 
> Edit: if you OC the card or change the last 2 P states voltage and you have a crash be sure to check the voltage after a reboot.. some systems are jacking the voltage higher.. only fix ATM is to increase the core slider bar to +3 and then hit reset and that'll bring the voltage back to normal.



I've only undervolted the last 2 state voltages and haven't had any crashes at all.


theoneandonlymrk said:


> Have you got afterburner loading at startup , it can auto reset the wattman profile.


I do have afterburner loading up at startup but i thought ticking the option in the settings in afterburner stopped resetting the crimson wattman profile to default resolve it? It worked on 17.9.1 but after installing 17.9.2 it appears it doesn't work. I'll have a go at disabling auto start-up on Afterburner.


----------



## acperience7 (Sep 26, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone having problems with wattman not saving profile with 17.9.2 drivers? Mine keeps resetting back to balanced after shut down,would it be because of stability or is it because i turn the desktop off from mains?


I had this issue yesterday. However, it didn't default everything. It left everything in manual, and defaulted the core, fans, and power limit. All of them were still on manual mode though. I have only done 1 restart since installing the drivers though.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 26, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> I had this issue yesterday. However, it didn't default everything. It left everything in manual, and defaulted the core, fans, and power limit. All of them were still on manual mode though. I have only done 1 restart since installing the drivers though.


That's indicative of instability of core clock at a particular voltage.


----------



## acperience7 (Sep 26, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> That's indicative of instability of core clock at a particular voltage.


Guess I'll have to do some tweaking. The clocks/voltages I have on it now seemed fine in the last 2 driver releases.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 26, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> Guess I'll have to do some tweaking. The clocks/voltages I have on it now seemed fine in the last 2 driver releases.


Drivers can change stuff that much tbh ,i have not installed the latest yet though so ill see.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2017)

So an update..after i complain it doesn't save my wattman custom profile on here,boot my PC and  it actually saved it lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> does anyone have the silver limited edition? please gpuz shot that
> 
> Vega 56 = C3
> Vega 64 = C1
> ...


I poked the Vanguard team to get the limited revision for ya. I'll post a screenshot if any have the card


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2017)

FE


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bump!

Flashed my 56 BIOS to 64 last night and am pleased with additional headroom for the clocks. Had an hour of testing but only started using Wattman last night because I haven't used an AMD for some time. It's more complicated to OC these things than in times past, but I guess it's nice to be able to fine tune your card more now. 

Firstly, I think I'll want to see how how I can push the clocks at stock power settings to see how they do. It's fascinating to see the clocks go everywhere during a 60-120 second bench. The one thing I noticed at the stock settings is how the HBM clocks behave. The stock 64 target is 940 MHz and with my card I noticed during the FUR Mark test is how it bounce between 940 and 800. Managed to get a stable 950 with a reduction in the core clocks, so I'm guessing this is a power issue seeing as I hadn't messed with that. Besides that FUR Mark test I'll be using the in-game benchmarks for Total War: Warhammer 2 to see how the settings behave. Stay tuned...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 1, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Flashed my 56 BIOS to 64 last night and am pleased with additional headroom for the clocks. Had an hour of testing but only started using Wattman last night because I haven't used an AMD for some time. It's more complicated to OC these things than in times past, but I guess it's nice to be able to fine tune your card more now.
> 
> Firstly, I think I'll want to see how how I can push the clocks at stock power settings to see how they do. It's fascinating to see the clocks go everywhere during a 60-120 second bench. The one thing I noticed at the stock settings is how the HBM clocks behave. The stock 64 target is 940 MHz and with my card I noticed during the FUR Mark test is how it bounce between 940 and 800. Managed to get a stable 950 with a reduction in the core clocks, so I'm guessing this is a power issue seeing as I hadn't messed with that. Besides that FUR Mark test I'll be using the in-game benchmarks for Total War: Warhammer 2 to see how the settings behave. Stay tuned...


don't use furmark period.. Use Unigine supposition and it'll show the clock fluctuations..

try 1110mv in state 6 and 7
set power limit to +50
try +4 on the core and 1100Mhz on the HBM and also change the fan curve

here look at mine


----------



## londiste (Oct 1, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> The one thing I noticed at the stock settings is how the HBM clocks behave. The stock 64 target is 940 MHz and with my card I noticed during the FUR Mark test is how it bounce between 940 and 800. Managed to get a stable 950 with a reduction in the core clocks, so I'm guessing this is a power issue seeing as I hadn't messed with that.


are you monitoring hbm temps? 800mhz should be thermal throttle.
on my vega, hbm was always ~15c hotter than core.


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 1, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> don't use furmark period.. Use Unigine supposition and it'll show the clock fluctuations..
> 
> try 1110mv in state 6 and 7
> set power limit to +50
> ...



Thanks for the tips, will try that ASAP. How would you classify your settings, BTW? Slight OC with reduced energy usage?



londiste said:


> are you monitoring hbm temps? 800mhz should be thermal throttle.
> on my vega, hbm was always ~15c hotter than core.



FYI, I was referring to the frequencies, not temps.


EDIT: Here are some captures of my flash from GPU-Z


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 1, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Thanks for the tips, will try that ASAP. How would you classify your settings, BTW? Slight OC with reduced energy usage?



no it's how these card overclock to keep the frequency more higher for longer with lower heat...

I see ppl add voltage but all it does is add heat to the card and causes the core to downclock real fast.

Experiment with lower voltage and you'll see what I mean 

But the key is the power slider, keep it to +50 and play with the voltages on the core, lower the better for heat wise.

My clocks are 1702 core and 1150 memory


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 1, 2017)

HD64G said:


> I can even suggest Witcher 2 as a great way to check stability. When I passed 10-15 minutes of simple gameplay without CTD incidents, I was sure of the settings being rock stable. Dragon Age Inquisition also is a good way of this test imho.



A heavy CryEngine game does the work too, Crysis 3 being the best one not in the least because its also a massive CPU load, so you simulate a heavy gaming load also in terms of case temps. You just need a recent, full fledged engine at work, one that tickles all the subsystems of the GPU.

Unreal Engine by comparison tells you zero about stability.

Sorry for barging in as a 1080 owner, but very nice work on these tweaks! Genuine interest  1630 mhz and up (!) is pretty sweet for GCN. Damn


----------



## londiste (Oct 1, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> FYI, I was referring to the frequencies, not temps.


that's what i was talking about. the moment something goes wrong, hbm reverts to 800mhz, even on v64. that includes thermal throttling.


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 1, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> no it's how these card overclock to keep the frequency more higher for longer with lower heat...
> 
> I see ppl add voltage but all it does is add heat to the card and causes the core to downclock real fast.
> 
> ...



Still haven't settled on my clocks just yet, but I have question for you. Does WattMan like to reset your custom settings frequently on reboots? I had the settings stay last night after a stable setting was found, then this morning I fire it up and I see it defaulted to the Balanced profile and reset my custom settings. I suspected this would happen and took a screencap of my previous settings so all good here. Just wondering if other users got to deal with this too. Anyways, I'm going to run on 1525 @ 1050 mV and 1625 @ 1050 mV on P6/7 respectively. Memory will be at 1080 at 1050 mV. Fan is going to be 700-2800 RPMs, so it's not too loud. These clocks got me over 4K on the Superposition Benchmark, so gonna try some gaming today to see if it's stable and without artifacting.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 1, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Still haven't settled on my clocks just yet, but I have question for you. Does WattMan like to reset your custom settings frequently on reboots? I had the settings stay last night after a stable setting was found, then this morning I fire it up and I see it defaulted to the Balanced profile and reset my custom settings. I suspected this would happen and took a screencap of my previous settings so all good here. Just wondering if other users got to deal with this too. Anyways, I'm going to run on 1525 @ 1050 mV and 1625 @ 1050 mV on P6/7 respectively. Memory will be at 1080 at 1050 mV. Fan is going to be 700-2800 RPMs, so it's not too loud. These clocks got me over 4K on the Superposition Benchmark, so gonna try some gaming today to see if it's stable and without artifacting.


what driver are you using?

And yes they seem to default to a point, kinda hit n miss right now.


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 1, 2017)

Using the latest driver 17.9.3


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Using the latest driver 17.9.3


Yeah I believe AMD did a quick fix for now just to keep people from overclocking too high and not being able to recover. I'm pretty sure the next driver release should have it fixed


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 2, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah I believe AMD did a quick fix for now just to keep people from overclocking too high and not being able to recover. I'm pretty sure the next driver release should have it fixed



No sweat, I know its a new feature.


----------



## turbogear (Oct 3, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Still haven't settled on my clocks just yet, but I have question for you. Does WattMan like to reset your custom settings frequently on reboots? I had the settings stay last night after a stable setting was found, then this morning I fire it up and I see it defaulted to the Balanced profile and reset my custom settings. I suspected this would happen and took a screencap of my previous settings so all good here. Just wondering if other users got to deal with this too.



I experience this same issue time to time. 
Though my OC on Vega 64 is stable, but after rebooting PC sometimes the WattMan resets seting to balanced mode. It does not happen every time. It is random and happen every now and then.
I am also on 17.9.3, but saw this also on older driver versions.


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 3, 2017)

turbogear said:


> I experience this same issue time to time.
> Though my OC on Vega 64 is stable, but after rebooting PC sometimes the WattMan resets seting to balanced mode. It does not happen every time. It is random and happen every now and then.
> I am also on 17.9.3, but saw this also on older driver versions.



Sure enough, after another reboot, the settings are reset again, so if you find something you like, take a screenshot like me. I played Warhammer 2 all day with these settings and it worked like a charm. Max temperature was 78 C after several hours of sustained gaming. I would leave the game on idle from time to time so not all of it is taxing action, but still promising start. I know I can push the clocks higher, but my goal is to get to 79 C or below for max temp.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice going!

Saturday I gamed all afternoon and down volted even more, 1.01v and ran sustained frequency of 1670 ish. Temps in the closed case hit 68 max and HBM of 53ish c. 

I'm still swapping from the 56 to the 64 to find the sweet spot between the 2


----------



## turbogear (Oct 3, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Sure enough, after another reboot, the settings are reset again, so if you find something you like, take a screenshot like me. I played Warhammer 2 all day with these settings and it worked like a charm. Max temperature was 78 C after several hours of sustained gaming. I would leave the game on idle from time to time so not all of it is taxing action, but still promising start. I know I can push the clocks higher, but my goal is to get to 79 C or below for max temp.



Here is the screen shot of setting I am using on the Wattman for the Vega 64.
As explained in the previous post, I have been using these settings for some time now on my custom liquid cooled Vega 64.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vega-owners-club.236314/page-2#post-3716160

I have increased the voltage from 1075mv to 1085mV over the course of time. 1075mV was unstable in some very few cases.
With 1085mV the Vega 64 is rock stable for many weeks now. The highest GPU temperature in gaming that I ever get is 42°C.
The power consumption is about 25W higher than the balanced mode, but performance is much better. 
The average clock speed of the GPU is always in the range of 1620MHz or higher depending on the games. 
In Witcher 3 average clock is around 1620MHz and Battlefield 1 at around 1638MHz.


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 7, 2017)

turbogear said:


> Here is the screen shot of setting I am using on the Wattman for the Vega 64.
> As explained in the previous post, I have been using these settings for some time now on my custom liquid cooled Vega 64.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vega-owners-club.236314/page-2#post-3716160
> 
> ...




Very nice temps and clocks, sir.

As for me, I think I finally found the sweet spot with my 56. Basically running everything at 1 volt too, check this out. My temps vary according to ambient temps; when my living room is 25.5C my top temp on the Vega will be 80C, but when I have it cooler at night I saw that drop to 76C.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2017)

So i've witnessed my first potential bottleneck on Battlefront 2 beta which i'm guessing its my CPU,i had the beta on ultra with one of the filter options on highest option  and the GPU was running below 80%. Lowered the option down by 1 and it started performing above 80%.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 13, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Very nice temps and clocks, sir.
> 
> As for me, I think I finally found the sweet spot with my 56. Basically running everything at 1 volt too, check this out. My temps vary according to ambient temps; when my living room is 25.5C my top temp on the Vega will be 80C, but when I have it cooler at night I saw that drop to 76C.


why are you down clocking the core?

I'm running 1.000v and 0% core with Power set to +50 and HBM stock 945mhz with my fan curve set to 1000rpm min and the max slider to it's max

and can game, bench or whatever and hit 68c max with substained clocks from 1601 to 1595Mhz


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 14, 2017)

Nothing performance related, but I always expected the final Vega cards to have the Vega logo somewhere (non limited edition models that is). So I had some stickers made:






Large version


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2017)

acperience7 said:


> Nothing performance related, but I always expected the final Vega cards to have the Vega logo somewhere (non limited edition models that is). So I had some stickers made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great and looks awesome!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 22, 2017)

Got the molder package chip in both my Vega's 

Pulled the card apart yesterday and removed the stock tar like thermal paste AMD used..











*I was able to remove the void if removed sticker and what did I find?
The MSI sticker on top and the AMD sticker below it. I betcha for a lot of ya, it's been a long time seeing one of those stickers hey 











I replaced with Grizzly paste and it sure brought the temps down. Also a lot less aggressive fan curve now. Well worth the time invested doing it and Id recommend it to all with an Air cooled card.

And BTW the Black Cover on the cards are not plastic as rumor has it, their metal *


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm too scared to attempt to change the thermal paste on the Vega 64 haha..maybe when its out of warranty LOL.
Anyone using latest crimson drivers? Is it any better in terms of saving wattman profile?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 23, 2017)

Don't know, using non public beta ATM. But that problem has been fixed.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 23, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm too scared to attempt to change the thermal paste on the Vega 64 haha..maybe when its out of warranty LOL.
> Anyone using latest crimson drivers? Is it any better in terms of saving wattman profile?


After seeing the paste AMD used I honestly don't think it'll make it through warranty.

mine was already 50% dried out if not more. If you worried about the stickers just OC the card and leaf the fan on default and run Heaven bench in a loop and the card will heat right up.

When its running and gets very hot use a small razor blade to lift the sticker and then use tweezers to slowly lift it off with light rocking movements to let the adhesive release.. 

It's easy as can be to re-paste. To take the X bracket off loosen in a criss cross pattern and when coming close to the end of the screws thread place your finger in the X part your going to take the screw out or it'll pop out as its got a hell of a lot of tention within the Bracket. Remove the 4 screws and just gently rock the cooler off... Thant all you need to get it off. 

When placing the cooler back on be sure the coolers posts are protruding through the pcb and all will be ok


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 23, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> After seeing the paste AMD used I honestly don't think it'll make it through warranty.
> 
> mine was already 50% dried out if not more. If you worried about the stickers just OC the card and leaf the fan on default and run Heaven bench in a loop and the card will heat right up.
> 
> ...


Looking at this video i'm guessing i don't need go as far as removing the led wiring and the other black plastic shrouding?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2017)

Nope, the led plate can flip over and lay beside the card. And the black shrouding stays.. that's the way I did mine. I used thermal grizzly and spread it over the entire package with the included spatchla

Six screws, 3 on each side and then when they're screwed out then the back of the card you lift it high enough and also pull it towards the rear. The cards shroud actually is tucked under the front of the card where are your inputs are so when you're assembling it just be sure to stick it under the lip and then just lay the top back down and once everything's lined up put the screws in and Away you go.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 24, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope, the led plate can flip over and lay beside the card. And the black shrouding stays.. that's the way I did mine. I used thermal grizzly and spread it over the entire package with the included spatchla
> 
> Six screws, 3 on each side and then when they're screwed out then the back of the card you lift it high enough and also pull it towards the rear. The cards shroud actually is tucked under the front of the card where are your inputs are so when you're assembling it just be sure to stick it under the lip and then just lay the top back down and once everything's lined up put the screws in and Away you go.


Maybe i'll attempt it when i have some backup cash for another one if i kill it by accident lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 13, 2017)

I see a Vega 64 nitro on the way.

https://translate.googleusercontent...1.html&usg=ALkJrhjWQxsocrmTTC0BalA1NgGx6DoPxA


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 13, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I see a Vega 64 nitro on the way.
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent...1.html&usg=ALkJrhjWQxsocrmTTC0BalA1NgGx6DoPxA



If it is true and it requires 3 8pin PCIE connector i'd probably reconsider by then


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone enabled HBBC? I have no idea what i'm meant to do when its enabled. What sort of speed am i meant to dial it to lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 14, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Has anyone enabled HBBC? I have no idea what i'm meant to do when its enabled. What sort of speed am i meant to dial it to lol


HBCC isn't working right now on current driver. Only the public FCU beta driver will work. Sometimes it needs to be toggled twice to enable or twice to disable. If you run superstition 1080p extreme with HBCC off run the bench and see what you get for a store. Then enable HBCC and you'll know that it's enabled because your screen will go all Goofy for a Split Second then run the same benchmark and your store should go up. 

AMD thought HBCC was working all along but us over at Vanguard proved differently. Hbcc should scale according to system memory and I would just leave it at default. There's a fix coming on the next public beta if not this one the next one for sure.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2017)

Can I join?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 19, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Can I join?


He'll Ya!! Nice find man.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 19, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Can I join?


Course you can is that a frontier edition. Nice

Was out at pub or you would already be joined.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> He'll Ya!! Nice find man.



Should be more fun than the 56/64's I played with at my old job. We will see about to do a comparison with the 1080Ti FE just because I am curious.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Course you can is that a frontier edition. Nice
> 
> Was out at pub or you would already be joined.



Of course I would end up with the ridiculous version of vega. It is an FE, but not the water cooled one lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 19, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Should be more fun than the 56/64's I played with at my old job. We will see about to do a comparison with the 1080Ti FE just because I am curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would end up with the ridiculous version of vega. It is an FE, but not the water cooled one lol


I don't think any differ bar shroud and memory config , it's well worth waterblocking (to game on or use as weird room heater/asset)but only to then keep for a year or two.
Should be productive though  mine is


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I don't think any differ bar shroud and memory config , it's well worth waterblocking (to game on or use as weird room heater/asset)but only to then keep for a year or two.
> Should be productive though  mine is



I traded some cards I got for free for it, so this is just a play thing. I will see what it does and probably do the unthinkable with it. It will probably get tossed out in the garage to mine with, or put in my HTPC, because why not.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2017)

Man it is hard to be a fan of team red right now...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 19, 2017)

Whql or Vanguard special? Remember that's a pro card to right and they don't drop too many beta drivers for that card just because it's a professional series and that's a high price tag fuck up if things go wrong


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Whql or Vanguard special? Remember that's a pro card to right and they don't drop too many beta drivers for that card just because it's a professional series and that's a high price tag fuck up if things go wrong



Whql 17q4 which appears to be 17.9.1 I'll run it again later with the later driver I finally figured out how to install.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2017)

@cdawall what is the power draw on that vega you have? good enough to heat up your room?  Can't believe you going back in to camp red.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> @cdawall what is the power draw on that vega you have? good enough to heat up your room?  Can't believe you going back in to camp red.



I have it tuned down to like 120-130w for my current use it's in my rig with 3 1080ti's


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 20, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I have it tuned down to like 120-130w for my current use it's in my rig with 3 1080ti's



I hope you are not mining with that!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2017)

Nah never. I wouldn't mine on $3100 worth of GPU's in a single rig made up of only 4 cards. However I really need to find out why one of them is running like garbage.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 21, 2017)

Just picked up a Powercolor Vega 64! Benches as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 21, 2017)

blacktruckryder said:


> Just picked up a Powercolor Vega 64! Benches as soon as I get a chance.


Welcome to the club , same card as me , its a good card. 
What's your plans for it?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 21, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Welcome to the club , same card as me , its a good card.
> What's your plans for it?


 Just gaming on it. Probably put it under water at some point.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 21, 2017)

blacktruckryder said:


> Just gaming on it. Probably put it under water at some point.


Very good plan that ,i can game at 1670 core 1100 memory clocks since the swap to water, i do run it undervolted a bit though in reality 1150mV 1640mhz core and 1100 memory , required 15% power slider , not flat out though because of the power used, i save that for benchmarks (a top of 1804 core but unstable tbh)


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's a Time spy run and a screen shot vs my overclocked Zotac 1080 amp edition.


----------



## PerfectWave (Nov 26, 2017)

why do u use that shit bench?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 26, 2017)

Just as a reference and to compare differences between cards that I own. I don't really care what my scores are, as long as whatever card i'm using does what I need it to do.

On a side note, amd needs to get these drivers sorted out. Forza is a mess!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 1, 2017)

Find it odd he was having problems running Vega 56 on 650w 80+ bronze PSU?
Anyone going try this beta driver or wait for official release?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 1, 2017)

Add me to the red team... again!





Guess I should read up about the switches and GPUTach connector, eh?






PowerColor Vega 64, grabbed one from Micro Center at retail (plus bloody MA sales tax!)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 1, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Add me to the red team... again!
> 
> View attachment 94443
> 
> ...


I'll add you when my edit button turn's up on post one mate, might be my phone??.

What the i can edit this. Anyway welcome to the club , same card here i like it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 1, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Add me to the red team... again!
> 
> View attachment 94443
> 
> ...



About time welcome aboard mate.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I'll add you when my edit button turn's up on post one mate, might be my phone??.
> 
> What the i can edit this. Anyway welcome to the club , same card here i like it.


Posts lock after a certain time period elapses- PM a super mod or report the OP and request it to be unlocked to make an edit


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 15, 2017)

Figured I'd add some meat to the bone (New Vega 64, pic above)

Tested in my Xeon X5670 @4ghz system:





My i7-4790k system is about put back together, I'll be testing in that as well.  I expect a lower score, since the physics score will be lower with 4 cores less.


----------



## Fleb89 (Jan 12, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> So i've bite the bullet and ordered myself a Sapphire Vega64 =)


Hi do you have a bios of asus vega 64?

I need asus vega 64 bios


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2018)

Fleb89 said:


> Hi do you have a bios of asus vega 64?
> 
> I need asus vega 64 bios


No you don't NEED an ASUS 64 Bios... Tweak what you have right now and wait!

A 56 is just as good if not better then a 64 if tuned right 

I've been playing with 2 Vega 56's and a Vega 64 and tried all different bios's and to be honest, well the Bios that comes with the card is better if you spend the time tuning it


----------



## Fleb89 (Jan 12, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> No you don't NEED an ASUS 64 Bios... Tweak what you have right now and wait!
> 
> A 56 is just as good if not better then a 64 if tuned right
> 
> I've been playing with 2 Vega 56's and a Vega 64 and tried all different bios's and to be honest, well the Bios that comes with the card is better if you spend the time tuning it


I want do a test .... Do you have a bios?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2018)

yes I do, do you have 1 bitcoin to give me? 

Seriously why do you want it so bad?


----------



## Fleb89 (Jan 12, 2018)

I want try flash my 56

If you want send the bios here : lucargne@gmail.com 

Thx a lot



fullinfusion said:


> yes I do, do you have 1 bitcoin to give me?
> 
> Seriously why do you want it so bad?


I want try flash my 56

If you want send the bios here : lucargne@gmail.com 

Thx a lot


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2018)

Fleb89 said:


> I want try flash my 56
> 
> If you want send the bios here : lucargne@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Let me ask my colleges if anyone has an Asus Bios and I'll upload it to TPU and also send you a link ok  

Msg has been sent, looking... Waiting to see and it's now just a waiting game friend. I'll let you know asap

@Fleb89 does your card have a dual bios switch?

Try TPU data base for the hell of it and pick out a reference 64 bios. I'd try a Sapphire one if I were in your shoe's


----------



## Fleb89 (Jan 12, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Let me ask my colleges if anyone has an Asus Bios and I'll upload it to TPU and also send you a link ok
> 
> Msg has been sent, looking... Waiting to see and it's now just a waiting game friend. I'll let you know asap



Thx man


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 12, 2018)

I wouldn't of been able to help regardless as i have sapphire card and not asus.

I haven't tried adjusting wattman with the latest drivers but has anyone done it? If so does it keep the profile or does it reset after shutdown?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 12, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I wouldn't of been able to help regardless as i have sapphire card and not asus.
> 
> I haven't tried adjusting wattman with the latest drivers but has anyone done it? If so does it keep the profile or does it reset after shutdown?


saves ok for me but personally i save it as an actual profile(personal) that way if it goes missing its a two click reload.

@Fleb89 welcome to the club ill add you when i get home


----------



## Fleb89 (Jan 12, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> saves ok for me but personally i save it as an actual profile(personal) that way if it goes missing its a two click reload.
> 
> @Fleb89 welcome to the club ill add you when i get home


Thx thx im italian im sorry for my english


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 12, 2018)

Question for Vega folks... reference Sapphire Vega 64 "dual BIOS"  ...stock.  I ran Firestrike extreme:

1. With the BIOS switch towards the I/O plate (to the back of the PC).  Top temp was 82c on the "hotspot"
2. With the BIOS switch away from I/O plate (to the front of the PC).  Top temp was 84c on the "hotspot", lost some points on the graphics tests.

What's the difference?  Seemed to run a lot better on 1.  ...that's all I know.

I have not played with any fan curve profiles, but in both cases, the fan only got to 40% max

Edit... are there any threads aimed at overclocking/undervolting Vega 64?  

I found a good video here:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 12, 2018)

well i have a waterblocked power colour and ive only just recently tried the toward backpanel bios 1 which on mine wasnt the stock one (its meant to be the calmer low noise profile) and to me its seams a bit better but im not done finding out to be honest.

@Fleb89 what card do you have ie brand and type?.


----------



## Fleb89 (Jan 12, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> well i have a waterblocked power colour and ive only just recently tried the toward backpanel bios 1 which on mine wasnt the stock one (its meant to be the calmer low noise profile) and to me its seams a bit better but im not done finding out to be honest.
> 
> @Fleb89 what card do you have ie brand and type?.


Asus strix vega 56


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 19, 2018)

So I have had an extensive tuning session for mining ETH and thought I would share what Im currently running at, seams to be the best i can do ,ill attach to OP including the actual OC profile which you should be able to copy to    C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Local\AMD\CN   and just load it into wattman.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2018)

Do any of you get 99% GPU usage in-games? Mine just never seem to hit 99%, i don't know if its because its bottleneck by CPU or it's because it doesn't need to use that much power but when i reach certain part of game where fps dips i would thought it would drive the usage up to compensate it?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 20, 2018)

I have had this behaviour and also dips in clock speed, to reduce the effect i have turned off frame rate control and set my clocks the same in all /both adjustable boxes in wattman , this has helped but some game's still don't use all the available resource but I recall this just being the way ie few games and systems utilise all the power all the time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I have had this behaviour and also dips in clock speed, to reduce the effect i have turned off frame rate control and set my clocks the same in all /both adjustable boxes in wattman , this has helped but some game's still don't use all the available resource but I recall this just being the way ie few games and systems utilise all the power all the time.


Thought it was just me lol,whenever the game is running below 90fps the usage hovers between 60-85%. On almost every game I've played no matter what game settings is used.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 20, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thought it was just me lol,whenever the game is running below 90fps the usage hovers between 60-85%. On almost every game I've played no matter what game settings is used.


I will have a good look now you mentioned it


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 6, 2018)

Good morning to everyone on here. I am now one of us that own Vega. I must say it is better, as one Vega 64 card gives you the optimal performance of 2 580s in crossfire. I do have one issue with Vega though. My Sapphire Nitro Vega 64 is automatically set to run the fans at 0 RPM under 50 degrees C. I want to be able to manually adjust the fans but no program I use (Trixx, Afterburner, As Rock Tuning, Radeon Settings) changes the setting. I do have a Gigabyte Vega card and I have no issue with those fans. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. I had reached out to Sapphire but the only response I got was to use Trixx or Radeon Settings. The summer is fast approaching and I would like to not have my PC forcing my Central Air to run harder than it needs to. 

Thanks 

SPECS:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 6, 2018)

skeets sear said:


> Good morning to everyone on here. I am now one of us that own Vega. I must say it is better, as one Vega 64 card gives you the optimal performance of 2 580s in crossfire. I do have one issue with Vega though. My Sapphire Nitro Vega 64 is automatically set to run the fans at 0 RPM under 50 degrees C. I want to be able to manually adjust the fans but no program I use (Trixx, Afterburner, As Rock Tuning, Radeon Settings) changes the setting. I do have a Gigabyte Vega card and I have no issue with those fans. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. I had reached out to Sapphire but the only response I got was to use Trixx or Radeon Settings. The summer is fast approaching and I would like to not have my PC forcing my Central Air to run harder than it needs to.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SPECS:


welcome to the club , that's one of the newer versions of the card so i'm sorry I have no info on what would work personally, keep your eye on trixx though its still well supported and updated so im sure support will come with it though i might be wrong, hopefully AB will get updated , are you a bencher ,how's it running.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 6, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> welcome to the club , that's one of the newer versions of the card so i'm sorry I have no info on what would work personally, keep your eye on trixx though its still well supported and updated so im sure support will come with it though i might be wrong, hopefully AB will get updated , are you a bencher ,how's it running.




Thanks for the reply I think the fan profile is locked at the BIOS level for these cards. That is the only thing I can think of. As i understand you cannot flash Vega but I saw that there are VEGA BIOS on this site. In terms of gaming, I get the same feeling from Vega, coming from a RX 580 crossfire as when I went from HD6850 crossfire to HD 7950 crossfire. I have definitely had toothing issues with Vega as I was getting shutdowns in very large battles in TWWH2. I found out that having a zero fan on a PSU did not work with Vega because the heat envelope was too high.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> welcome to the club , that's one of the newer versions of the card so i'm sorry I have no info on what would work personally, keep your eye on trixx though its still well supported and updated so im sure support will come with it though i might be wrong, hopefully AB will get updated , are you a bencher ,how's it running.




*Time Spy                      1.0                       *








*Valid result*


*                                                             Score                                                                                   9 255                                                                                               with                                  AMD Radeon RX Vega 64(2x) and AMD Ryzen 7 1700                                 *




                                                                   Graphics Score                                                                                11 894                                                                                            



                                                                   CPU Score                                                                                4 101                                                                                            





Add to compare Share this result (?)                        Connect HWBOT account 


*Result details*




*Run details*

Hide result Delete result View benchmark run 


*Other results in 3DMark run*



Better than *93%* of all results





Percentage of results per score




This score



9255




4K gaming PC



6733




Gaming laptop



3879




Gaming PC (HTC Vive/Oculus Rift min spec)



3362




Notebook



552






                                                           Name                                                                    
Edit 
                                                                                                   Description                                                                    
Edit 
                                                                                                                                        User                                                                                                                                                                 blinnbanir                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               


*Graphics Card*
            Graphics Card                                    AMD Radeon RX Vega 64                                            Vendor        Unknown        # of cards        2        SLI / CrossFire        On        Memory        8,192 MB        Core clock        1,659 MHz        Memory bus clock        945 MHz                Driver version        24.20.11016.4

*Graphics Card (Secondary)*


*Processor*
            Processor                                    AMD Ryzen 7 1700                                            Reported stock core clock        3,900 MHz        Maximum turbo core clock        3,895 MHz                Physical / logical processors        1 / 8        # of cores        8                Package        AM4        Manufacturing process        14 nm        TDP        65 W

*General*
            Operating system        64-bit Windows 10 (10.0.16299)        Motherboard        ASRock X470 Master SLI/ac        Memory        16,384 MB                      Module 1            8,192 MB Corsair DDR4 @ 2,660 MHz                      Module 2            8,192 MB Corsair DDR4 @ 2,660 MHz                                    Hard drive model            480 GB Force MP500


sorry it is so large but I forgot to install snipping tool this is a Time Spy bench that I just ran


----------



## MarkJohnson (Jul 9, 2018)

I am having issues with my Vega card throttling badly.  

I've tried undervolting and even underclocking to get my system stable and cool (under 75c)

I have a Dell Alienware R7 Aurora with an 8700k, 32GB RAM, with a Vega 64.  All Dell.

I've tried many guides and get the same results every time.  It auto underclocks to around 1,200MHz or less under load.  If temps are low, then it usually goes under 1,100MHz.  I have temp theshold at 75C for fan settings.

I was hoping for a newer guide, or some insight on getting it fine tuned.  Whenever it seem to reach 85C at stock setiings it starts lagging and stuttering.

I even used power saving mode and it seem to run the same as my undervolt modes.

It even happened when I first bought an Gigabyte Vega 64 last year (GV-RXVEGA64-8GD-B)

I'd be very grateful for any help.
-=Mark=-


----------



## Eric3988 (Jul 9, 2018)

MarkJohnson said:


> I am having issues with my Vega card throttling badly.
> 
> I've tried undervolting and even underclocking to get my system stable and cool (under 75c)
> 
> ...



What software are you using to tune your card? Also how are you benchmarking? As a Vega owner I can tell you it's easy to heat these babies up, but you can take steps to mitigate that. You're never going to reach the cards full potential without putting it under water, just so you know. A stock card should get you 1500 + clocks on the core and 1000 on the memory with both set to 1 volt.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 9, 2018)

Guess I should join the club. Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 revision 2. So only 2 8 pin not 3. I use the “econo” BIOS so I’m maxing at 240W vs 275 on the “main” BIOS. I don’t mess about with it I just use the Turbo preset in Wattman and I’m good. Temps top out at 76C and I’m regularly boosting to around 1530.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2018)

Am I the only one on TPU that has a Liquid Cooled RX Vega64?


----------



## erek (Jul 9, 2018)

This my daily driver:  AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Engineering Sample



http://imgur.com/a/RbfIOoB


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 9, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Am I the only one on TPU that has a Liquid Cooled RX Vega64?


Could be. I dunno...

I'm gonna be slappin' the MORPHEUS II with a couple ARCTIC BioniX F120s, and a little Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, on mine tomorrow.


----------



## MarkJohnson (Jul 9, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> What software are you using to tune your card?



Wattman so far.



> Also how are you benchmarking?



3DMark.  I Purchased it when it was on sale cheap.  Also, my Subnautica game.  I also have two 4k monitors with Freesync.  Only game with one monitor.



> As a Vega owner I can tell you it's easy to heat these babies up, but you can take steps to mitigate that. You're never going to reach the cards full potential without putting it under water, just so you know. A stock card should get you 1500 + clocks on the core and 1000 on the memory with both set to 1 volt.



I can't get 1,442 MHz at 1.000v consistently.

I've been thinking a Morpheus cooler or similar.  I have an old Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Plus that I found in my closet that I forgot I even had, but looks too small.  Maybe a water cooler, but this case doesn't look very cooler friendly.  I'd have to modify it greatly, or get a new case, PSU. and maybe MB.  Not sure if this is ATX standard.  Dell usually isn't.

But any advice reaching at least the default speeds of 1535 would be awesome.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 9, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Could be. I dunno...
> 
> I'm gonna be slappin' the MORPHEUS II with a couple ARCTIC BioniX F120s, and a little Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, on mine tomorrow. View attachment 103680



Be careful if its not a molded package.  At least 8 people on OCUK forums have fried their Vega's by swapping coolers on non-molded packaging.  Until this water cooler fails on mine, I won't be pulling mine off. 

Questions I have for you though when you get it in and going...  

What stepping is the card you have? C1 or C0?

Before and after temps?


----------



## Eric3988 (Jul 9, 2018)

MarkJohnson said:


> Wattman so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, well I wouldn't put an aftermarket cooler on it unless it's an EK water block, but that's just me. As for tuning on Wattman, for Stages 6 and 7 make sure your voltage is set to 1000 or one volt. Then try dialing the frequency back to -2.5%.  Personally, I run mine at -5% and the clock is in the 1480s and it helps keep the temps below 75. The memory tuning will vary from card to card, but you may be able to get away with 1050 MHz max with 1 volt. Fan speed is entirely dependent on how much you can tolerate, but I've gone as high as 2800RPM. Temperature target is important now, leave alone the 85/75 target but dial up the power limit all the way up to +50%. 3D mark is fine for testing, I haven't much experience, but go for it! Biggest thing that controls temps for me is setting a FPS limit on my games. I usually set the cap at 90, but for some games, like Total War Warhammer II, I dial it back to 60. I never used to do this with my GTX 970, but like I said, these cards like to heat up, so I prefer to reign them in before they get too hot.

If these steps don't help you, then I would say you just got an under performing card from the factory. One last tidbit to consider is the airflow in your case and ambient temperature in the room. It's summer in the States and I keep my house pretty warm, about 26C. Testing for these cards usually occurs at 22C, if I recall, so that's also going to limit you. Now since this is a blower style card, it's not going to do as well as those aftermarket cards with 2 or 3 fans on them. Your case's incoming airflow is very important to helping keep temps as low as possible. Make sure your air intakes are gobbling up a lot of cool air and sending it towards the GPU. I hope this helps you in getting the performance out of the card you seek.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Could be. I dunno...
> 
> I'm gonna be slappin' the MORPHEUS II with a couple ARCTIC BioniX F120s, and a little Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, on mine tomorrow. View attachment 103680


Enjoy having the LM dry out on that cooler.. I sure hope there's no aluminum underneath that copper base :/


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 12, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Enjoy having the LM dry out on that cooler.. I sure hope there's no aluminum underneath that copper base :/


yeh i cant see anything to cool Vrms with that either, Sorry I am house moving atm and have missed a bit of Tpu's flow.
@Flyordie
I have a EK waterblock on my powercolour vega 64 ref, goes as high as 1750 core and 1050 memory stable gaming ,but thats with epic heat output ,power use and a lot of radiator, i normally game at 1600 /950 to keep temps and power use reasonable.

Also I've added those to the club I had missed, please let me know if you think post one either requires something or has someone missing ,Ty


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 12, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Enjoy having the LM dry out on that cooler.. I sure hope there's no aluminum underneath that copper base :/


I've only had problems with LM "drying out" when applied on copper. Which seems to be solvable by reapplication. It appears that once the copper surface has "soaked up" whatever it is that gets separated from the LM compound on an intitial application, that it effectively prevents any more separation from occurring. Forming some sort of plating or protective barrier. Anyway, yes, I'm well aware that it happens. But I've never had it happen on anything but a pure copper surface(this cooler is nickel plated BTW, so no issues anticipated with it). Other than the small amount of what I presume to be gallium that infuses itself into the silicon die. Which, if you've dealt with LM enough, you'll notice that after being applied to a bare die it can never be completely cleaned/removed from it. There will always be areas of "staining"(for lack of a better word) on the die. Which is inconsequential(nothing to worry about). And doesn't cause any "drying out" that I've ever witnessed. I just took apart my 3570K that had CLU under the IHS(nickel plated copper) for ~3 years and it was still in a fully liquid state.

I'm going with the Morpheus II because it's cheaper than a water block. And less hassle to deal with. If it doesn't work to my liking I'll be getting a liquid cooling setup for it. It's already not working exactly to my liking, and I've haven't even got it installed yet. I've been doing some test fitting and trying to decide what to do as far as VRM cooling. It does come with a bunch of small aluminum heatsinks in various suitable sizes. With enough thermal tape and thermal pads to install them all. But I'm strongly leaning in the direction of modding the stock VRM heatsink plate thingamabob and just using that(just needs some height removed to fit under the cooler and 4 holes drilled out a litter bigger so the mounting "nuts" on the cooler will pass through). Some of the thermal pads got a little messed up when I removed it though. So I'm probably going to replace those with something better(or maybe just use a little grease to fill in the imperfections).

HOWEVER, the bigger deal is, the cooler itself it not a direct fit. The mounting holes line up fine. But the mounting hardware is totally not sized correctly. And, depending on the GPU die height, which varies between the molded and non-molded packages, will be more or less incorrect depending on which you have. I have the molded version. And I've needed to fabricate and install a couple .037" shims under the mounting brackets to get the "nuts" on the brackets to meet up with the PCB. Or, rather, get them close enough that I'm not worried about bending the shit out of my card when the screws get fully tightened down. And about those screws, also not sized correctly. So to get it installed "correctly" I'm reusing the stock backside mounting plate(X bracket) with the stock screws(which are the correct size/length, and work with the "nuts" on the cooler mounting brackets). I also needed to buy four M3 x 8mm flat head machine screws to be able to fit the shims. Probably could have went with 6mm(and I still might). But the 5mm screws it comes with were not long enough to compensate for the shims. No biggie to replace @ 27¢/each(from the local hardware store).

And the adapter to plug the fans into the header on the card. Ordered that yesterday. The fans I bought are daisy-chainable via connectors they already have(so I don't need a splitter, though I already have 2 of them that I bought by mistake a while back).

So...still waiting for a part(and considering buying replacement thermal pads)...and have a bit more modding to do(pretty sure I'm not going to use the feeble looking VRM heatsinks provided)...to get the thing up and running with it. All in good time...


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 12, 2018)

@theoneandonlymrk

Thanks for adding me. (but I have an XFX branded card)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I've only had problems with LM "drying out" when applied on copper. Which seems to be solvable by reapplication. It appears that once the copper surface has "soaked up" whatever it is that gets separated from the LM compound on an intitial application, that it effectively prevents any more separation from occurring. Forming some sort of plating or protective barrier. Anyway, yes, I'm well aware that it happens. But I've never had it happen on anything but a pure copper surface(this cooler is nickel plated BTW, so no issues anticipated with it). Other than the small amount of what I presume to be gallium that infuses itself into the silicon die. Which, if you've dealt with LM enough, you'll notice that after being applied to a bare die it can never be completely cleaned/removed from it. There will always be areas of "staining"(for lack of a better word) on the die. Which is inconsequential(nothing to worry about). And doesn't cause any "drying out" that I've ever witnessed. I just took apart my 3570K that had CLU under the IHS(nickel plated copper) for ~3 years and it was still in a fully liquid state.
> 
> I'm going with the Morpheus II because it's cheaper than a water block. And less hassle to deal with. If it doesn't work to my liking I'll be getting a liquid cooling setup for it. It's already not working exactly to my liking, and I've haven't even got it installed yet. I've been doing some test fitting and trying to decide what to do as far as VRM cooling. It does come with a bunch of small aluminum heatsinks in various suitable sizes. With enough thermal tape and thermal pads to install them all. But I'm strongly leaning in the direction of modding the stock VRM heatsink plate thingamabob and just using that(just needs some height removed to fit under the cooler and 4 holes drilled out a litter bigger so the mounting "nuts" on the cooler will pass through). Some of the thermal pads got a little messed up when I removed it though. So I'm probably going to replace those with something better(or maybe just use a little grease to fill in the imperfections).
> 
> ...


Okay good, and yes gallium is what is being absorbed by the copper and what also keeps liquid metal in its liquid form. They say after time there will be enough gallium soaked into the copper that will stop any further absorption. 

So what are your plans on protecting the small little transistors around the GPU package? I'd really hate to see the tiniest bit of LM squeeze out during assembly. Sizzle sizzle poof is what I would be afraid of.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 13, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> So what are your plans on protecting the small little transistors around the GPU package? I'd really hate to see the tiniest bit of LM squeeze out during assembly.


5 coats of clear nail polish already applied. The first thing I did when I got the card was pull it apart and do that. Then put some Conductonaut on with the stock cooler. Ran it for a few hours to see if it worked, and how bad the cooler still was even with LM. Still bad(IMO, mainly just too loud for serious overclocking). And I don't recommend doing it. Other than for a few shits and giggles. I knew it was going to end up bad eventually. When it started to "dry out" on the bottom of that copper vapor chamber. Which it did...eventually. Worked as good as it was going to for a few hours of messing around with it though. I'd be pretty nervous about putting LM on the non-molded package too. I don't know how bad of an idea it would be if any got on the bare interposer. Might be bad. I wouldn't want to find out. Somebody probably already knows if it is or isn't.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 14, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> 5 coats of clear nail polish already applied. The first thing I did when I got the card was pull it apart and do that. Then put some Conductonaut on with the stock cooler. Ran it for a few hours to see if it worked, and how bad the cooler still was even with LM. Still bad(IMO, mainly just too loud for serious overclocking). And I don't recommend doing it. Other than for a few shits and giggles. I knew it was going to end up bad eventually. When it started to "dry out" on the bottom of that copper vapor chamber. Which it did...eventually. Worked as good as it was going to for a few hours of messing around with it though. I'd be pretty nervous about putting LM on the non-molded package too. I don't know how bad of an idea it would be if any got on the bare interposer. Might be bad. I wouldn't want to find out. Somebody probably already knows if it is or isn't.


cool, yeah the stock cooler copper base is really thin and I wouldn't doubt it dry out really fast... Wait is you card not a reference?


----------



## erek (Jul 15, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Am I the only one on TPU that has a Liquid Cooled RX Vega64?




https://www.ebay.com/itm/RX-Vega-64...86&_nkw="rare"&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 16, 2018)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RX-Vega-64-Liquid-Cooling-Powercolor-8GB-2048-Bit-HBM2-RARE/302749850198?epid=27010584046&hash=item467d4c1a56:g:I8EAAOSwJ-pbCFjW&_sacat=27386&_nkw="rare"&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0



Yea, I can't justify that price. It should be closer to $750 at the most.


----------



## erek (Jul 16, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Yea, I can't justify that price. It should be closer to $750 at the most.



heh, was just looking at your System Specs and realized i needed to update mine to reflect the Vega, heh


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2018)

One thing i finally tried doing last month was replace the thermal paste on my vega 64 with artic-cooling and the temps did drop by 2-5 degrees on load while playing games with my current overclock setup.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 16, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> One thing i finally tried doing last month was replace the thermal paste on my vega 64 with artic-cooling and the temps did drop by 2-5 degrees on load while playing games with my current overclock setup.


I really want MX-4 mine but it’s less than a month old and I just don’t wanna mess with it just yet(well I do I really wanna see it naked) but it tops out at 75C so it’s not “terrible”


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> I really want MX-4 mine but it’s less than a month old and I just don’t wanna mess with it just yet(well I do I really wanna see it naked) but it tops out at 75C so it’s not “terrible”



I just went for it despite having warranty still, giving by everyone opinion that the thermal paste is dry cheese in the thread lol. It was pretty scary though as I thought i might break it but I took my time and all my tools out prepared like magnetic tray and screwdriver set for any funny screws.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 16, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I just went for it despite having warranty still, giving by everyone opinion that the thermal paste is dry cheese in the thread lol. It was pretty scary though as I thought i might break it but I took my time and all my tools out prepared like magnetic tray and screwdriver set for any funny screws.


Oh I’m not scared of doing it. I did my Fury I really just want to see it naked and take naughty pictures of it.  Also it’s a bit of a pig to install as it comes with a “support bracket” that was a bitch to to get right.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Oh I’m not scared of doing it. I did my Fury I really just want to see it naked and take naughty pictures of it.  Also it’s a bit of a pig to install as it comes with a “support bracket” that was a bitch to to get right.


Well one of my screws wouldn't tighten down properly which had me a bit worried but its been fine so far *fingers crossed*.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 16, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well one of my screws wouldn't tighten down properly which had me a bit worried but its been fine so far *fingers crossed*.


I’m bored I may have a go at it today actually...also fingers crossed.

Okay sorry for the double post but needs it’s own. Temps are maybe 2-3 cooler(I’d really should stop monitoring the Hotspot it’s just alarming at 90C) but it’s definitely boosting consistently higher. Now for some porn! Also note the unused header that look melted but it’s just filled with some kinda glue.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 17, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> I’m bored I may have a go at it today actually...also fingers crossed.
> 
> Okay sorry for the double post but needs it’s own. Temps are maybe 2-3 cooler(I’d really should stop monitoring the Hotspot it’s just alarming at 90C) but it’s definitely boosting consistently higher. Now for some porn! Also note the unused header that look melted but it’s just filled with some kinda glue.



That head doesn't look right, better cool it down with some sapphire nitro.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 17, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> That head doesn't look right, better cool it down with some sapphire nitro.


Best guess is that header was for when the cooler had LEDs in it they stopped that with my revision. Only my backplate lights up


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Best guess is that header was for when the cooler had LEDs in it they stopped that with my revision. Only my backplate lights up


Meant to be a poor pun but nevermind lol, but yeah it does look like the header for the LED switch thats on reference coolers.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 18, 2018)

Just wanted to add replacing my thermal paste with MX-4 easily lowered my idle temps 5C could even go as far as saying 7C quite pleased with the results.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Just wanted to add replacing my thermal paste with MX-4 easily lowered my idle temps 5C could even go as far as saying 7C quite pleased with the results.


Thermal Grizzly paste my friend, that's good for a 10c drop at the least. I used to use MX4 but my eyes were opened after TG was used. Tomorrow Nail polish to coat the transistors and CL metal for the copper cooler.. I know It  will dry out but a few times will saturate it,  the Gallium will soak in and I wont have to worrie about it after that.. Vega 64 Water bios here it come!


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 20, 2018)

Fullinfusion, the issue was in the driver.  May works great. Running it now. 

Also, will have an update to my system specs soon.  

Just bought a Gigabyte Aorus X399 Gaming 7 and the 1900X.  (Just to get me by till the 2nd generation 16 core models come out and go on sale. I'll be paying this 1900X forward to a friend who I am hoping will dump his intel platform and go to a Threadripper platform. lol.)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2018)

What are people thoughts on the EK 240R kit on the vega64+ryzen 5? I'm heavily tempted to try it as my first entry into watercooling.


----------



## londiste (Jul 23, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> What are people thoughts on the EK 240R kit on the vega64+ryzen 5? I'm heavily tempted to try it as my first entry into watercooling.


It'll work fine. Note that this is an aluminum kit though, meaning two things:
- you cannot use copper parts in the same loop which limits your choices for expansion
- while price is awesome, the tradeoff is that performance (temperatures across the board) is in the vicinity of 10-15% worse compared to the copper parts


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 5, 2018)

I gotta join here too. My build has a Vega 64 from MSI. The crappy air boost OC, which I only bought for the reference pcb. Put a Heatkiller IV on it and threw some water at it. Then flashed LE-bios over and now I fiddle with it.





There are some problems I had to overcome, like that my card demands voltage and refuses to cooperate if it has not atleast 1.13V. I still think it´s not really the voltage in P6/P7 but in one of the lower states, since it´s not binned to run the LE-bios. I use the 'memory voltage', which actually seems to be a baseline voltage for the card instead, and if that´s at 1V I can lower my P6/P7 a little more.

Atleast I can feed it some electrons without it heating up too much. This was after 20 minutes of Heaven benchmark with an attempt to get a stable baseline for core clock and +20% powerlimit:

      core clk       //          HBM clk    //        core tmp      //         hotspot tmp    //    HBM tmp      //        VR SOC      //      VR Mem      //     GPU load   //   GPU power draw  //   Mem. usage   //    Voltage

      1707.0 MHz  ,               1015.0 MHz   ,              42.0 °C   ,                     64.0 °C    ,              46.0 °C    ,                61.0 °C   ,              59.0  °C  ,                 99   ,                 313.0W   ,                  1260mb                , 1.1875V
      1668.0 MHz  ,               1015.0 MHz  ,               41.0 °C   ,                     63.0 °C   ,               45.0 °C   ,                 61.0 °C  ,               59.0  °C,                   99   ,                 300.0W   ,                  1256mb                , 1.1875V
      1698.0 MHz  ,               1015.0 MHz  ,               41.0 °C   ,                     65.0 °C   ,               45.0 °C  ,                  61.0 °C   ,              59.0  °C ,                  99   ,                 314.0W   ,                  1256mb                , 1.1875V

It slurps the power like a champ, but the clocks are not where they could be. Next problem I encounter right now is, that wattman or the card does not care to what I tell it to do. That the core speed bounces around a bit is normal. On my card however, it sometimes just overshoots into the 1800MHz range which results in a crash shortly after. Like I set P6 to 1702MHz and P7 to 1737MHz and it runs at 1750MHz with 1.2xV and the powerlimit maxed out. This seems stable for a minute or two and then I suddenly see the speed jump for no obvious reason to 1820 and it crashes.
I´m still trying to figure out why it does that and how I can prevent that. Because I think atleast 1740ish I can get to work, if not for that sudden overshoot.

Oh and in non-3D workloads Vega behaves a lot better (that GPUPI result is still crappy tho, and I find it a bit funny that the last v2.4 produces faster results by about 0.3s):


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 5, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> I gotta join here too. My build has a Vega 64 from MSI. The crappy air boost OC, which I only bought for the reference pcb. Put a Heatkiller IV on it and threw some water at it. Then flashed LE-bios over and now I fiddle with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will add you when im at my pc later, im on phone atm.
Have you tried setting p6+7 identically my card tops out at 1750 /1100 on benches but will game at 1700/965 stable , personally I keep it at 1630/960 1.1v and 25% power slider just to keep power use down , chill works very well too imho.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 5, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I will add you when im at my pc later, im on phone atm.
> Have you tried setting p6+7 identically my card tops out at 1750 /1100 on benches but will game at 1700/965 stable , personally I keep it at 1630/960 1.1v and 25% power slider just to keep power use down , chill works very well too imho.



Thank you, and I have tried your suggestion in the past hour with some mixed results. It does run but for me I see not much difference in behaviour. Set it to 1752/1752 and 1.25V just to see where clock will settle and again it went far over that. Even in GPUPI it ignored the fixed 1750 and ran the same 1840 as if my clock target got some kind of override from the 1.25V voltage. Maybe there is some internal table where it checks voltage and applies a fixed clock based on that with only a little bias from the clock target we set. Like before I set 1802MHz in wattman with the result of max freq. hitting 1846, and now with setting 1752/1752 it 'only' hit 1830, with slightly lower performance then before. 

For gaming I got my setting to save power too, 1587 at 1.1v, HBM 985. Power slider still maxed, ~200W. Core temp staying in a very comfortable zone around 32-34°C. If only that stupid ambient heat here would go away... 26°C room temp is the best I can do at night. 

Still wonder about that overshoot. Vega usually stays below the clocks you type in wattman, atleast it does so on my gaming setting. Maybe it´s just a wrong readout or more a symptom of instability rather then the cause of it... 

How exactly does chill work? Limiting framerate based on moving scene or user action input? I often play csgo and like to stay at 144fps. Got a 144hz freesync monitor. For csgo I don´t use chill but cap my fps at the refresh rate. It doesn´t take much to hit 144fps in that game, but I don´t know if I would like chill in titles like Dark Souls to cut my frames below 60.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 5, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Thank you, and I have tried your suggestion in the past hour with some mixed results. It does run but for me I see not much difference in behaviour. Set it to 1752/1752 and 1.25V just to see where clock will settle and again it went far over that. Even in GPUPI it ignored the fixed 1750 and ran the same 1840 as if my clock target got some kind of override from the 1.25V voltage. Maybe there is some internal table where it checks voltage and applies a fixed clock based on that with only a little bias from the clock target we set. Like before I set 1802MHz in wattman with the result of max freq. hitting 1846, and now with setting 1752/1752 it 'only' hit 1830, with slightly lower performance then before.
> 
> For gaming I got my setting to save power too, 1587 at 1.1v, HBM 985. Power slider still maxed, ~200W. Core temp staying in a very comfortable zone around 32-34°C. If only that stupid ambient heat here would go away... 26°C room temp is the best I can do at night.
> 
> ...


Chill seams to just restrain the gpu a little i have not used it at such high fps, could possibly cause issues ,your overshoot is weird, Vegas never done as it was told for me exactly but it's not been like that either, im on a stick air bios, perhaps its more pore asic aware or refined for.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 5, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> (that GPUPI result is still crappy tho, and I find it a bit funny that the last v2.4 produces faster results by about 0.3s):


That'd put you in 10th place on HWBOT. I wouldn't consider that very "crappy" myself. A little room for improvement, but not bad. If you want to try getting those 0.3 seconds back you should run it with the latest blockchain driver. And/or on Windows 7 without HPET. I can almost guarantee you'll get better results. 

EDIT: Also most(but not all) of the scores that are faster are using the 100M Batch Size. Looks like 5 of the 9 faster scores than yours on HWBOT are with Batch Size: 100M and Reduction Size: 256. It matters. That's all I know.

EDIT 2: A little update on mine. I modded the stock VRM heatsink and replaced all the thermal pads with Fujipoly SARCON® XR-m. Ungodly expensive SOBs(don't ask how much I spent on all those). But they're the best thermal pads money can buy(17 W/m-K). I've got it all put together without the cooler mounted. I'll insert a pic of what I did with that VRM heatsink here pretty soon. Then I'm gonna do the last step and mount the Morpheus II. I haven't been in any real hurry to get it all done. But I might be picking up a new 1440p 144Hz monitor in the next few days(possibly today). So that oughta give me a little more go to finally get it finished up and ready to play.

Got a little crazy with the hacksaw and drill(J-B Weld to the rescue!). But I think it'll work pretty good. Stuck on a bunch of the small heatsinks provided with the Morpheus over the MOSFETs. I intended on putting a few more over the chokes too. But I probably don't really "need" to. That and I'd have to cut them into various shapes and sizes to fit under the cooler. Which I hadn't fully anticipated. And is more of a PITA than I want to deal with at this point. Maybe later. Anyway, that's why there's still some areas with the black powder coat sanded off and left bare. Which shouldn't hurt anything leaving as is(might even help).


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 6, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> EDIT 2: A little update on mine. I modded the stock VRM heatsink and replaced all the thermal pads with Fujipoly SARCON® XR-m. Ungodly expensive SOBs(don't ask how much I spent on all those). But they're the best thermal pads money can buy(17 W/m-K). I've got it all put together without the cooler mounted. I'll insert a pic of what I did with that VRM heatsink here pretty soon. Then I'm gonna do the last step and mount the Morpheus II. I haven't been in any real hurry to get it all done. But I might be picking up a new 1440p 144Hz monitor in the next few days(possibly today). So that oughta give me a little more go to finally get it finished up and ready to play.
> 
> Got a little crazy with the hacksaw and drill(J-B Weld to the rescue!). But I think it'll work pretty good. Stuck on a bunch of the small heatsinks provided with the Morpheus over the MOSFETs. I intended on putting a few more over the chokes too. But I probably don't really "need" to. That and I'd have to cut them into various shapes and sizes to fit under the cooler. Which I hadn't fully anticipated. And is more of a PITA than I want to deal with at this point. Maybe later. Anyway, that's why there's still some areas with the black powder coat sanded off and left bare. Which shouldn't hurt anything leaving as is(might even help).



Holy moly, I would love to see the results on your project. I can relate to 'uneconomical' measures for tinkering with hardware. 

Thank you for the advice, actually 8th place is currently mine and you are right those results are not bad, but I feel I can get a bit more out of it. Limited currently by high ambient temps (1860MHz and 1150 HBM only crash at batch 14-16 when temps settle at the 50°C range), not being able to raise vcore without hardmodding it, stuck on win10 and it´s shenanigans till I finally finish my current 1050ti benching escapade, get the boot ssd out of that system and prepare it for the vega. It´s all those things that I want to push and just can´t atm because I don´t have the time (and the right weather lol) for it. So frustrating... And after all this build is not ideal for benchmarking a gpu, since low ipc cpu. Not really sure if I want to put that much effort just for GPUPI, on the other hand I really want to put that much effort into it...

Atleast I managed a 2nd place in 32B since not many make the effort to run that one


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 7, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Thermal Grizzly paste my friend, that's good for a 10c drop at the least. I used to use MX4 but my eyes were opened after TG was used. Tomorrow Nail polish to coat the transistors and CL metal for the copper cooler.. I know It  will dry out but a few times will saturate it,  the Gallium will soak in and I wont have to worrie about it after that.. Vega 64 Water bios here it come!


Got some on the way now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Got some on the way now.


did you get the liquid metal or Kryonaut paste? Also send me a pic of the Die, I'm curious if its a molded or un-molded package


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 11, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> did you get the liquid metal or Kryonaut paste? Also send me a pic of the Die, I'm curious if its a molded or un-molded package


I got Kryonaught, not that great to work with.  It’s definitely the moulded package it’s flat as a CPU IHS. Temps are better under load I suppose I was hoping for better idles as it hovers around 40 I was hoping for 30s. I’ll leave it for now but I was pretty happy with the MX-4 TBH


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 29, 2018)

Just noticed this thread, as you probably know from buy club I'm the new owner of HIS Vega 56 reference. I've done some several test on the card. The first thing I did was of course flashing to Vega 64 VBIOS. The flashed went well but since I have unmolded die the HBM temperature went all the way up to 90C so I flashed back to 56 VBIOS. My card equipped with Samsung HBM thus it was stable at default 64's 945MHz anyway. With stock VBIOS the max temps recorded while gaming is under 80C, usually settles around 77C and core temps are 2-3C below that. I repasted the card with Kryonaut.

Another thing I noticed is, when I ramp up the fan speed to keep the temps down, performance went up as well at the same clock tested with FireStrike. Faster fan = cooler temps = higher performance. The reported HBM changing timing depending on temperature is true then.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 5, 2018)

Apocalypsee said:


> Just noticed this thread, as you probably know from buy club I'm the new owner of HIS Vega 56 reference. I've done some several test on the card. The first thing I did was of course flashing to Vega 64 VBIOS. The flashed went well but since I have unmolded die the HBM temperature went all the way up to 90C so I flashed back to 56 VBIOS. My card equipped with Samsung HBM thus it was stable at default 64's 945MHz anyway. With stock VBIOS the max temps recorded while gaming is under 80C, usually settles around 77C and core temps are 2-3C below that. I repasted the card with Kryonaut.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is, when I ramp up the fan speed to keep the temps down, performance went up as well at the same clock tested with FireStrike. Faster fan = cooler temps = higher performance. The reported HBM changing timing depending on temperature is true then.


If you know about Vega and how to undervolt and overclock you shouldn't have any hbm temperature issues allbeit you added enough paste to cover the un molded package.. to be honest with you, you shouldn't even need to flash the 56 to a 64. I can get just as many points running firestrike -time spy or any other benchmark using the stock bios that came with the card. 

You just can't assume that slapping a 64 bios on the card is going to magically make the card run a whole bunch faster.. stock versus stock yes the 64 is quicker, but once you spend some time playing with the 56 you'll understand what I'm talking about. 

PS. Welcome to the club


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 6, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> If you know about Vega and how to undervolt and overclock you shouldn't have any hbm temperature issues allbeit you added enough paste to cover the un molded package.. to be honest with you, you shouldn't even need to flash the 56 to a 64. I can get just as many points running firestrike -time spy or any other benchmark using the stock bios that came with the card.
> 
> You just can't assume that slapping a 64 bios on the card is going to magically make the card run a whole bunch faster.. stock versus stock yes the 64 is quicker, but once you spend some time playing with the 56 you'll understand what I'm talking about.
> 
> PS. Welcome to the club


Yep after been using it for a while I flash it back to 56 and just use the powerplay table registry hack to use 64 table and it runs at 64 speed flawlessly. When checking firestrike scores it pretty much runs on par with 64 without any setbacks, with undervolt too!


----------



## F7GOS (Sep 6, 2018)

Can I join


----------



## IvanP91v (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey guys, finally got my hands on a Vega 64.

Just one question, TPU database says GPU clock is supposed to be 1200 (1590 Boost) but mine is 1630Mhz and I haven't changed anything.
Its brand new and sealed. Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 6, 2018)

IvanP91v said:


> Is it supposed to be like that?


That's how it normally should look. I don't get why they pretend like there are base and boost clocks with these cards. When there really aren't. They have P-states and AVFS(Adaptive Frequency and Voltage Scaling). Which is not the same thing...at all. But whatever. It doesn't really matter what you call it. It still sucks just the same. And I hate it. With a passion.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> That's how it normally should look. I don't get why they pretend like there are base and boost clocks with these cards. When there really aren't. They have P-states and AVFS(Adaptive Frequency and Voltage Scaling). Which is not the same thing...at all. But whatever. It doesn't really matter what you call it. It still sucks just the same. And I hate it. With a passion.


Agreed mine has hit 1600 max for maybe a moment or two. Most of the time it’s in the 1500-1530s or so but yeah this whole “dynamic” nonsense took a bit of getting used too. What’s fun is playing old games or indiesand it never ticks over 1056 which I do think is kinda neat


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 6, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> It doesn't really matter what you call it. It still sucks just the same. And I hate it. With a passion.






INSTG8R said:


> Agreed mine has hit 1600 max for maybe a moment or two. Most of the time it’s in the 1500-1530s or so but yeah this whole “dynamic” nonsense took a bit of getting used too. What’s fun is playing old games or indiesand it never ticks over 1056 which I do think is kinda neat



I quite like the dynamic functions. Vega makes game profiles redundant since it regulates itself for lower intensity games, especially if you have a global FPS limit enabled.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> I quite like the dynamic functions. Vega makes game profiles redundant since it regulates itself for lower intensity games, especially if you have a global FPS limit enabled.


Yeah it’s jiust a complete change from my Fury. I use AIDA64 on my G19s LCD so it’s definitely interesting to watch it “dance” and it’s constantly dancing. I like how it runs lower on lower impact games.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 6, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> That's how it normally should look. I don't get why they pretend like there are base and boost clocks with these cards. When there really aren't. They have P-states and AVFS(Adaptive Frequency and Voltage Scaling). Which is not the same thing...at all. But whatever. It doesn't really matter what you call it. It still sucks just the same. And I hate it. With a passion.


For someone that hides their sys info...Then I'll make it simple and as straight forward as I can for you to figure out... Take a hike 

Vega will report clocks as is, but only if the conditions are Ideal... Gawd do you just troll to post, or do you have some useful info to SHARE and HELP? Im not fighting I'm just saying mkay 



Apocalypsee said:


> Yep after been using it for a while I flash it back to 56 and just use the powerplay table registry hack to use 64 table and it runs at 64 speed flawlessly. When checking firestrike scores it pretty much runs on par with 64 without any setbacks, with undervolt too!


That's awesome! Id be interested in seeing some benches for comparison though, just for my own curiosity


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 7, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> For someone that hides their sys info...Then I'll make it simple and as straight forward as I can for you to figure out... Take a hike
> 
> Vega will report clocks as is, but only if the conditions are Ideal... Gawd do you just troll to post, or do you have some useful info to SHARE and HELP? Im not fighting I'm just saying mkay


I only have one thing to say to that BS. If you've got such a huge problem with me, then left click my screen name and left click ignore. Nobody's forcing you to read my posts.


----------



## londiste (Sep 7, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I don't get why they pretend like there are base and boost clocks with these cards. When there really aren't. They have P-states and AVFS(Adaptive Frequency and Voltage Scaling). Which is not the same thing...at all. But whatever. It doesn't really matter what you call it. It still sucks just the same. And I hate it. With a passion.


Why? dynamic clocking beyond the set base/boost values (given low enough temperatures, power consumption and voltage) is a good thing. AMD is doing that in Ryzens, Nvidia has been doing that with Max Boost for couple generations now. What we as enthusiasts might not like about advanced frequency control mechanisms is that It does somewhat mitigate the need for overclocking 

In Vega's case, AMD is just marketing it wrong. Mostly the boost frequency is set to a value that is commonly reached and chip has ability to boost beyond that. With vega, boost clock is normally unattainable.


----------



## F7GOS (Sep 7, 2018)

Very true, It's good to be able to let the application decide what to do, with the strix undervolted slightly, in 3D mark it averages out just under 1,600 Mhz on the core, when running Battlefield V Beta, it peaked at 1,690 Mhz and settled above 1,600 Mhz

Its probably not as satisfying as eeking out that extra few mhz "stable" but it is good that it can adapt to suit the situation.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 7, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> That's awesome! Id be interested in seeing some benches for comparison though, just for my own curiosity


I did some Firestrike benchies but I show you two major difference, the first one is bone stock Vega56 (clock is 1590MHz core and 800MHz HBM) and the other is Vega64 Powerplay table with 950mV 0% power target (clock is 1630MHz core and 950MHz HBM). Ignore Overall score, Physics score and combined, the first one is run with 6 threads and the second one is overclocked 3.7GHz 12 threads.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 14, 2018)

After a GTX1080 and an RTX 2080Ti spending spree, I'd decided it was about time I'd be able to wave the Red Team flag again, I have a Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 incoming.....should have it by tomorrow night.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> After a GTX1080 and an RTX 2080Ti spending spree, I'd decided it was about time I'd be able to wave the Red Team flag again, I have a Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 incoming.....should have it by tomorrow night.


Good news ill add you shortly ,if others new to vega would like to join please let me know?.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey comrades

See like I got a reference Sapphire VEGA 64.  Picked this sexy beast up for $270 CAD










Now I am being told I can undervolt and overclock these things.  Can anyone give me any idea how I can do that?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Hey comrades
> 
> See like I got a reference Sapphire VEGA 64.  Picked this sexy beast up for $270 CAD
> 
> ...



So your mostly fighting against wattage used and temperature verses clock , undervolting mine i started at 1.1V Gpu core Volts and 1500 with stock memory clocks and worked up until it crashed at about 1550 , checked temps ,especially hotspot temp in hwinfo64 under heavy load and decided i could go higher so with a max of 1.16 volts ,stock memory clock, i can run it very stable at 1660.

you can overclock the memory a bit with little gains in fps tbh but large gains in heat output beyond 950 ,this heat output and the added wattage pulled (from the total allowed remember) limits the cores top clock holding stability in some scenarios unless that is you max the power slider , which again adds heat and reduces the time at top clock.

all in for games leave memory as is and the wattage and heat saved will allow you to run your core higher at a lower voltage(volts scale up marginally with heat) , start at 1.1 1500 and run a windowed 3d load then up it in 25Mhz steps , when it crashes add volts in .1 steps or drop clocks 

I use Wattman and its saved profiles exclusively , no Oc software>


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 14, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> So your mostly fighting against wattage used and temperature verses clock , undervolting mine i started at 1.1V Gpu core Volts and 1500 with stock memory clocks and worked up until it crashed at about 1550 , checked temps ,especially hotspot temp in hwinfo64 under heavy load and decided i could go higher so with a max of 1.16 volts ,stock memory clock, i can run it very stable at 1660.
> 
> you can overclock the memory a bit with little gains in fps tbh but large gains in heat output beyond 950 ,this heat output and the added wattage pulled (from the total allowed remember) limits the cores top clock holding stability in some scenarios unless that is you max the power slider , which again adds heat and reduces the time at top clock.
> 
> all in for games leave memory as is and the wattage and heat saved will allow you to run your core higher at a lower voltage(volts scale up marginally with heat) , start at 1.1 1500 and run a windowed 3d load then up it in 25Mhz steps , when it crashes add volts in .1 steps or drop clocks




How do I do that?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> How do I do that?


yours is a refference , so using the AMD GPU drivers inbuilt  overclocking software ,Wattman.
in the gaming section of radeon settings app, click on global settings then global wattman.

you have installed the full driver suite.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 14, 2018)

were do i find it in here?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 14, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> were do i find it in here?


Under Gaming


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2018)

in the gaming section of radeon settings app, click on global settings then global wattman.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 14, 2018)

OK, so here I am:






What should I do exactly?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> OK, so here I am:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click on frequency, it's going to open boxes like volts show now, set the two highest p states to 1500, typing into each box , then click on each p states voltage and set it to 1100 mV then adjust the power slider to +25% , apply and test with a windowed 3d load then increase the core soeed by 25 and leave for ten minutes to heatup , when it crashes you face the option of upping voltage a but or stepping back on frequency.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 15, 2018)

Posting here just to say I'm officially in the VEGA Club, got my Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 (stock model) and had initially had Green Screen of Death successively while installing drivers (was trying to install 18.10.1 and backed down to 18.9.3). I was beginning to think that I'd made a mistake when, after a few GSoD's, I'd licked the problem. Turns out MSI AB was running in the background but tuned to my old GTX Titan setup...MSI AB caused the GSOD's and I can't but shake my head in wonder, such a small app but yet it caused me an hour of head banging and hair pulling.

I'm not putting the card through its paces, weird thing though, Gears Of War Ultimate PC ran beautifully smooth and with max setting. The RTX had weird framerate drops and mild stuttering....I'd thought the RTX 2080 Ti would stomp on the VEGA 64 in that game.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 15, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> Posting here just to say I'm officially in the VEGA Club, got my Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 (stock model) and had initially had Green Screen of Death successively while installing drivers (was trying to install 18.10.1 and backed down to 18.9.3). I was beginning to think that I'd made a mistake when, after a few GSoD's, I'd licked the problem. Turns out MSI AB was running in the background but tuned to my old GTX Titan setup...MSI AB caused the GSOD's and I can't but shake my head in wonder, such a small app but yet it caused me an hour of head banging and hair pulling.
> 
> I'm not putting the card through its paces, weird thing though, Gears Of War Ultimate PC ran beautifully smooth and with max setting. The RTX had weird framerate drops and mild stuttering....I'd thought the RTX 2080 Ti would stomp on the VEGA 64 in that game.


Welcome, I recently swapped platform from fx 8350 to 2600X ,i was happy before but im often surprised by just how capable vega is, like forza 4 with everything maxed besides blur(i hate) and AA at 2xms and 4K and a nice solid 60.
Im looking forward to the Xmas driver update though.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 16, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Welcome, I recently swapped platform from fx 8350 to 2600X ,i was happy before but im often surprised by just how capable vega is, like forza 4 with everything maxed besides blur(i hate) and AA at 2xms and 4K and a nice solid 60.
> Im looking forward to the Xmas driver update though.


I'm not into playing the benchmark game, so for me, a kickbutt card like the VEGA or the RTX series + older i7 platform systems would do nicely in games. My Vega 64 is in an i7 4770K @4.2ghz rig, my RTX 2080 Ti is in my SB-E i7 3960X @4ghz and my GTX 1080 is in my i7 2600K @4.2ghz and games run just fine.

I'd thought of building a Threadripper rig, the 2920X looks pretty awesome, but I'm putting that off for now. The older i7's I have seems to be doing a good enough job for the games I play so I don't feel the urge to build a new rig, this recent GPU upgrade phase I'd embarked on recently is now finished, all the GPU's in my rig have been upgraded and I think I'm good for another couple of years with the CPU's I have.

A pic of my VEGA as proof positive that I'd gotten it....





A pic of all the boxes from my recent GPU upgrade spree.....feelin' kinda poor now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2018)

Reference card is a certain feet warmer.
Any ideas on how to reduce the heat with exception of changing to water cooling card, would changing to slightly faster fan help or more case fans? I'm still using the 3 fractal design 1000rpm fans that came with the case.


----------



## londiste (Oct 18, 2018)

Rajintek Morpheus II
https://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=45
https://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=46


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 18, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Reference card is a certain feet warmer.
> Any ideas on how to reduce the heat with exception of changing to water cooling card, would changing to slightly faster fan help or more case fans? I'm still using the 3 fractal design 1000rpm fans that came with the case.


try to add fan that dumps air in at the bottom next to the psu. this should provide some fresh air for the card's fan.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 29, 2018)

Kinda excited, I'll be getting a 2nd VEGA (Powercolor VEGA 64 Red Devil) and I'll be running it as the main card with my first VEGA and secondary. I'll be installing them in my 3960X system since the Asus Rampage IV Extreme does 2x PCIE x16 3.0 slots, my i7 4770K in the Asrock Z87 Extreme6 does only 2x PCIE x8 3.0 slots (in CF mode)


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 31, 2018)

It's here!




The card is monstrous! It easily dwarfs the Palit RTX 2080 Ti...





Runnin CF with a stock Gigabyte VEGA 64...





Tried the Metro 2033 Redux benchmark, and I do believe GPU-Z can't read the primary card core speed properly....primary card (Red Devil) GPUZ readings on the left tab. The tab on the right (Gigabyte RX VEGA 64) seems to be okay, core and mem clocks look about right.



Tried the benchmark again, this time with SSAA enabled to further stress the cards. Again do note the readings on the lower tab is for my Gigabyte card, and they seem plausible. The top tab, however indicate an even higher core clock than my first run. Guess I'll have to wait for GPUZ to be updated to read the core speed correctly.


----------



## SpeedHunter (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all !

I just buy a Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 GAMING OC ... I not able to set manually fan speed with MSI AFTERBURNER ... even with wattman ... I see the fan are off until I start gaming and the gpu go higher in temp ... is it possible to manually put the fan at 60% default and higher if the temp go higher too ...

I see tomshardware see the same thing with this model ... no 0% speed fan until a certain temp program in the BIOS

I'm on 18.10.2 the last one

Thanks for your help


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 7, 2018)

SpeedHunter said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I just buy a Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 GAMING OC ... I not able to set manually fan speed with MSI AFTERBURNER ... even with wattman ... I see the fan are off until I start gaming and the gpu go higher in temp ... is it possible to manually put the fan at 60% default and higher if the temp go higher too ...
> 
> ...



Seams it's working like it should, in that it's designed to do that, i don't know of anything that specifically adjusts gigabyte cards, i stick with sapphire personally ,sorry.


----------



## SpeedHunter (Nov 7, 2018)

Is it possible to change the BIOS for a more customize on like your Sapphire ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 7, 2018)

SpeedHunter said:


> Is it possible to change the BIOS for a more customize on like your Sapphire ?


Sapphire is the same.  My Nitro+ fan doesn’t spin up until it hits 56C.


----------



## SpeedHunter (Nov 7, 2018)

ok so no way to be able to control the fan my myself like on my old gigabyte 290x and but it to like 40% even if the card don't work ... there is no way ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 7, 2018)

SpeedHunter said:


> ok so no way to be able to control the fan my myself like on my old gigabyte 290x and but it to like 40% even if the card don't work ... there is no way ?


I know it’s not ideal , I’m not a huge fan either but it’s not like it’s dangerous or the cards overheating is it?


----------



## SpeedHunter (Nov 7, 2018)

all vega are like this ???


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 7, 2018)

SpeedHunter said:


> all vega are like this ???


Not all, different Aibs build different boards , does gigabyte not have any Oc software?.
Other software won't support your hardware specifically.
A bios flash would just make it worse in compatibility terms and bios cannot at this point be modified either so I can't recommend that.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 7, 2018)

My PowerColor Red Devil does that as well, I mean, the fans would only start spinning when the GPU core hits 40°C. After a gaming session, the fans would keep spinning till core temp hits 40°C, then it would stop. I don't mind because the Red Devil temps is easily >10°C less than my Gigabyte reference card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 12, 2018)

So I finally got bored messing with my vegas shipped config, so I flashed a Lc vega 64 bios to it(Ek block fitted).
I can't at this point bench any higher but it will game at 1740 happily, it wouldn't before so I'm fairly happy ,has anyone else got any tips so far as under volting it as i can't get 1800mh/z stable.


----------



## SpeedHunter (Nov 12, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not all, different Aibs build different boards , does gigabyte not have any Oc software?.
> Other software won't support your hardware specifically.
> A bios flash would just make it worse in compatibility terms and bios cannot at this point be modified either so I can't recommend that.



yes oc software from gigabyte but no fans control

ok so right now I must deal with these default setting ... no way I can modify it and 100% control my fan speed ...

so nobody here with your Vega 64 you deal with the default company setting


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 12, 2018)

SpeedHunter said:


> yes oc software from gigabyte but no fans control
> 
> ok so right now I must deal with these default setting ... no way I can modify it and 100% control my fan speed ...
> 
> so nobody here with your Vega 64 you deal with the default company setting


I got a reference so wattman works fine and sapphire and asus have Oc software, it is just unlucky bro, question does your card not have a dual bios switch, normally one is more performance focused in every way.
Other than that ,try msi afterburner as it's support is better than most, personally I would try everyone's software ,trixx, Ab ,asus gpu tweak sny i can find just to see , hopefully gigabyte get there software act together and sort this out, i could do with them looking at their RGB software personally it's also janky.


----------



## SpeedHunter (Nov 12, 2018)

i always use msi afterburner for years ... but for this card ... no way msi afterburner can override today


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 12, 2018)

SpeedHunter said:


> i always use msi afterburner for years ... but for this card ... no way msi afterburner can override today


Maybe with time, it is a new ish card.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2018)

londiste said:


> Rajintek Morpheus II
> https://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=45
> https://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=46





ne6togadno said:


> try to add fan that dumps air in at the bottom next to the psu. this should provide some fresh air for the card's fan.


Tempted to try the morpheus II with 2x 120mm fan, good amount of people doing this and the results look rather promising.
May see if it go on sale during black friday and buy a 750w gold modular PSU while i'm at it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 15, 2018)

double check center distance for fixation holes. for amd cards raijintek state support for up to fury. 
installation guide has dimensions of fixation brackets for morpheus https://www.raijintek.com/images/InstallationGuide-MorpheusII.pdf


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> double check center distance for fixation holes. for amd cards raijintek state support for up to fury.
> installation guide has dimensions of fixation brackets for morpheus https://www.raijintek.com/images/InstallationGuide-MorpheusII.pdf


They are doing a Vega only edition too,so I'm hoping that be released by end of this month in the UK but it seems the fixation bracket and mounting point works with vegas still.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 15, 2018)

hmm. installation guide for vega only edition is the same as for morpheus 2 so i'd guess they should be very similar. 
vega only should be a little bit cheaper as they dont need to include vram rads so they save a bit on a bom
dont forget to run some tests before so you have base line for comparison what ref vega can do with proper cooling


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 3, 2018)

Matching Vega 64's in da house!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 3, 2018)

@Hellfire get your duals up too and join the club


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2018)

Why yes, I do have twin Nitro +'s


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 4, 2018)

I've got bottom fan mounted during the weekend, temps have improved by 2-5C and doesn't throttle as bad so far.
Need do some benching but haven't had the time yet.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 4, 2018)

Whoa, didn't account for higher temps due to hot air being vented within the case by two card, at least with a blower type, hot air was vented out. I had to get a little creative with fan setup and fans used. The 120mm RGB ones look great, abut at about 38CFM each, they don't move as much warm air as I'd liked.Got some spare Corsair 120mm SP Performance fans as well as one AF Performance fan (about 63CFM each), also managed to rustle up a Corsair 140mm AF Performance fan which I'd mounted on a vertical bar in the case, together with the RGB one, using cable ties, to move more air onto my cards. I must say, I do see a general drop in temps all round...but gonna monitor for a while. Oh yeah, mounted 3x SP 120mm fans on the AIO (stock fans were doing about 44CFM), replaced the back fan with a Corsair AF Performance fans (about 63CFM). The 140mm AF fan is on the lower right, to help push some air across the cards.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 4, 2018)

Temps on my top card can be insane as the room for the fan is so close to the backplate of the second card, (boards design obviously) This is why I am going to be putting both on Waterblocks.

Is there anyone in here with custom WB on their Vega's I'd love to see some temps.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah I have a waterblock, and I can keep them below 60° 70 hotspot unless max clock benches for ages.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 4, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Yeah I have a waterblock, and I can keep them below 60° 70 hotspot unless max clock benches for ages.



What cards do you have, I am trying to find EK blocks for my Nitro +'s


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 4, 2018)

Temps can get a tad uncomfortable for me, with just three loops of Metro LL Redux benchmark (at max ingame, no PhysX, 3840x1080), the primary card hit 81C....damn near had a heart attack! With the new added fans and config, after 5 loops of the benchmark, primary card registered 73C, so I think I'll monitor the temp with the present fan setup.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 4, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> Temps can get a tad uncomfortable for me, with just three loops of Metro LL Redux benchmark (at max ingame, no PhysX, 3840x1080), the primary card hit 81C....damn near had a heart attack! With the new added fans and config, after 5 loops of the benchmark, primary card registered 73C, so I think I'll monitor the temp with the present fan setup.



Yeah should check the GPU Diode, I hit 101c on the Diode. lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 4, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> What cards do you have, I am trying to find EK blocks for my Nitro +'s


Sapphire reffs, I always get reffs for easyer block buying.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2018)

More update on installing a bottom fan, played a good 2 hours of battlefield V on ultra, the temps i'd normally see when the GPU is on full load is 75C, comfortably sits between 72-73C now with the bottom fan blowing air.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 20, 2018)

Little late to the party, just realized this thread was here. Here's a couple of benches I ran with the Vega64 Strix and 1950X


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 21, 2018)

Been playing around with my OC tonight.

system specs on my profile but essentially dual Vega 64s (Nitro +s)
running:
Core clock 1,723 MHzMemory
Bus clock 1,050 MHz 

I'm 49 points away of being the fastest i7-4790K and Vega combo.

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/5482772




OH YES.....

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31494733?

I did it....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 22, 2018)

antonis78 said:


> hello to community.
> since i m new to this type of mod ,i d like if can evenyone of you help me with powerplay tables. I have a powercolor red devil vega 56 . I undervoted by -156mv ,the core clock is hit 1600mhz ,the hbm2 is at 945mhz and the powerlimit at +50%. It is nice and stable and i dont have any issues at all. I have not yet update to latest drivers and im still use the 18.9.3.
> Today i download the attached power table and edit the power limit to 150%. reboot the machine and when i benchmark no matter if i ve increase the powerlimit nothing change at results. i have the same as before install the powertable. i was not be able to hit more core clock frequency no matter if i try to change the core voltage slider. is it something that i miss here?
> I attach the powerplay table from overclock.net unmodified to help me if you can to what changes need to make to it.
> ...


quite complex heres a vid, please fill out your system specs i dont know what type of gpu you have to join the club?











i tried , wasnt worth the effort Except for benches.


on the topic of benches , long due an update so heres my best in a while with my Vega in its new Ryzen rig





Also if I have accidentally missed a member or bench mark score etc please let me know?.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2018)

antonis78 said:


> hello to community.
> since i m new to this type of mod ,i d like if can evenyone of you help me with powerplay tables. I have a powercolor red devil vega 56 . I undervoted by -156mv ,the core clock is hit 1600mhz ,the hbm2 is at 945mhz and the powerlimit at +50%. It is nice and stable and i dont have any issues at all. I have not yet update to latest drivers and im still use the 18.9.3.
> Today i download the attached power table and edit the power limit to 150%. reboot the machine and when i benchmark no matter if i ve increase the powerlimit nothing change at results. i have the same as before install the powertable. i was not be able to hit more core clock frequency no matter if i try to change the core voltage slider. is it something that i miss here?
> I attach the powerplay table from overclock.net unmodified to help me if you can to what changes need to make to it.
> ...


You need to increase the voltage for the Power limit to raise  but make sure you have the fan ramped right up to full lift off lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 22, 2018)

antonis78 said:


> Thanks for responce.
> I manage to find the way to do it . I edit the powerplay table raising the power limit to 142% and the watts to 400 and i was able to increase the core clock at settings to 1750 mhz with - 35mv and the memory clock at 945 mhz . the card run stable after hours of testing the temps are not exceed 70 degrees and the card manages to boost up to 1680 mhz max at core. Also i didnt notice any diference above 50% power limit exept the power consumption.In game situation i didnt see more than 2 or 3 fps increase from the previous oc setting that im using all this time.
> I have not run yes 3d mark .The only benchmark i did is with unigine valey and heaven and the differnce by previous oc settings is 2 fps also.
> P.S ive update my specs .


Your finding, as many have those last few % take too much power, i can get 1680 stable with 1.16 core V memory at 1050 but waterblocked cards are easier on temps so it's not exactly comparable.


Best 24/7 Oc settings I'd give would be to set 1.17 core V ,+35% power slider and memory clocked to 1000 auto timings and an aggressive fan curve ramping to max at 85 ,that should net most vegas within 5-10% of their absolute max 24/7 stable though the silicon lottery will have its say too.

As could your fans from an audibility Pov.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 23, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> quite complex heres a vid, please fill out your system specs i dont know what type of gpu you have to join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, these cards are hot and hungry enough as it is. I find it games well at 1440 without messing about so why bother


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 23, 2018)

I've actually been pretty surprised at how good the Vega 64 is at 4k in Linux (only exception is Deus Ex: Mankind Divided). It runs a whole lot better than my 390 and supports far more in terms of features (like overclocking.) At some point I need to figure out some good values to set for the Wattman/PowerPlay table now that I have access to it in Linux 4.20 as well as the ability to bump the power cap up to 330 watts (from stock 220.)

```
root@Kratos:/sys/class/drm/card0/device# cat pp_od_clk_voltage 
OD_SCLK:
0:        852Mhz        800mV
1:        991Mhz        900mV
2:       1084Mhz        950mV
3:       1138Mhz       1000mV
4:       1200Mhz       1050mV
5:       1401Mhz       1100mV
6:       1536Mhz       1150mV
7:       1630Mhz       1200mV
OD_MCLK:
0:        167Mhz        800mV
1:        500Mhz        800mV
2:        800Mhz        950mV
3:        945Mhz       1100mV
OD_RANGE:
SCLK:     852MHz       2400MHz
MCLK:     167MHz       1500MHz
VDDC:     800mV        1200mV
root@Kratos:/sys/class/drm/card0/device# cat hwmon/hwmon0/power1_cap
220000000
root@Kratos:/sys/class/drm/card0/device# cat hwmon/hwmon0/power1_cap_max
330000000
```
So far I know that the HBM2 on this card will take a 20% overclock, but I don't see any tangible benefits from it. Even with the power cap maxed, the highest power state is rarely held for long duration. So I probably should find some time to tweak voltages to get power draw down. It's a great card for the 400 USD I spent on it, that's for sure.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 23, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I've actually been pretty surprised at how good the Vega 64 is at 4k in Linux (only exception is Deus Ex: Mankind Divided). It runs a whole lot better than my 390 and supports far more in terms of features (like overclocking.) At some point I need to figure out some good values to set for the Wattman/PowerPlay table now that I have access to it in Linux 4.20 as well as the ability to bump the power cap up to 330 watts (from stock 220.)
> 
> ```
> root@Kratos:/sys/class/drm/card0/device# cat pp_od_clk_voltage
> ...


I found a few games ,frame time and latency were marginally helped by memory overclock but it definitely is'nt  across the board , benches however are affected as is the max core clock you can get at the same time due to power limitations.


----------



## SpeedHunter (Dec 27, 2018)

I create my wattman profile for my gigabyte vega64 but everytime I reboot my PC ... I need to load manually my profile to have my custom fan speed etc ... is it normal ... there is a way to load automatically my profile wattman ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey Vega owners here's the New OverdriveNtool beta for the new drivers we got. Use at your own risk.

Enjoy..

Link https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/overdriventool-tool-for-amd-gpus.416116/page-22#post-5619672

Example screen shot


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 28, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Vega owners here's the New OverdriveNtool beta for the new drivers we got. Use at your own risk.
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> ...


cheers ill add it to the Op in a short while


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> cheers ill add it to the Op in a short while


Sounds good, It's showing some potential especially for the fan curve..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 29, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Sounds good, It's showing some potential especially for the fan curve..


Are you still on a Lc bios?


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 29, 2018)

Im kinda shocked my Vega has held up for the amount of abuse its being given.  

I've been running F@H on my RX Vega for the past 3 months... nearly 24/7.. @ 1,800Mhz core and its been holding up like a champ.  1.2V core to do that stable..  It'll do 1.185V but only if its under 70C hot-spot temp I've found.  Cool Vega = happy Vega.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 29, 2018)

So, I see the PowerColor LC Vega 64s are $500.  My understanding is they are better binned and perform pretty well.  I may have a buyer for my Pulse 56 and an RX 580 leaving my total investment at about $100 to pick it up.  I originally was going to purchase a Nitro 64 but they sold out before I could finish my purchase.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Are you still on a Lc bios?


No man it's not cold enough, well it is -27c out but I just opened the office window but the wife wont allow me to crack the front window to create a draft.. I'll load it up tonight, Im getting over 1650 on the core and sitting @950 HBM..(Vega 56 reference) Im actually getting real good benchmarks tonight. Im using wattman and have P6 and 7 @ +7 @1070mv and 1000mV on the hbm with a set fan curve that isn't annoying like the one AMD slapped into this driver, oh and BTW the beta driver sucks.. try the WHQL 18.12.2




Flyordie said:


> Im kinda shocked my Vega has held up for the amount of abuse its being given.
> 
> I've been running F@H on my RX Vega for the past 3 months... nearly 24/7.. @ 1,800Mhz core and its been holding up like a champ.  1.2V core to do that stable..  It'll do 1.185V but only if its under 70C hot-spot temp I've found.  Cool Vega = happy Vega.



That's awesome man!! So you cranking out some good points?




moproblems99 said:


> So, I see the PowerColor LC Vega 64s are $500.  My understanding is they are better binned and perform pretty well.  I may have a buyer for my Pulse 56 and an RX 580 leaving my total investment at about $100 to pick it up.  I originally was going to purchase a Nitro 64 but they sold out before I could finish my purchase.



That's kinda a no brainer, sell what ya have and spend $100 out of pocket for a LC vega, HELL MAN GO FOR IT!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 29, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> No man it's not cold enough, well it is -27c out but I just opened the office window but the wife wont allow me to crack the front window to create a draft.. I'll load it up tonight, Im getting over 1650 on the core and sitting @950 HBM..(Vega 56 reference) Im actually getting real good benchmarks tonight. Im using wattman and have P6 and 7 @ +7 @1070mv and 1000mV on the hbm with a set fan curve that isn't annoying like the one AMD slapped into this driver, oh and BTW the beta driver sucks.. try the WHQL 18.12.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing a rebuild tomorrow to add another ek 360 rad, a slim one this time, im also going to retim with kryonaught , i can't  wait.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2018)

@theoneandonlymrk check at what @MrGenius is using for TIM, I recall seeing him saying its a diamond TIM and he wont use it any more and found some real good stuff, what it's called I have no idea but yeah man sounds exciting adding more cooling indeed!








And a screen shot off my ipad running Amd-Link running Supersition bench and playing with the cards memory settings (timings)


----------



## Totally (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm debating on buying my finger is on the trigger but I keep hesitating. Is Vega worth it at this point?

What I'm looking at

RX 590 $259-369
Vega 56 $399 (this is what I was looking at settling on)
Vega 64 $469 (buuut this guy is only $70 more than above, value isn't there vs. v56 but it's just $70)
1080 ti overpriced or oos
RTX 2070 $630 (not $161 better than v64)

Should I just suck it up or hold out?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 29, 2018)

not at the minute tbh, id wait for the price fluctuations , the 2060 brings since its so close then get the vega 64 ,personally


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2018)

Totally said:


> I'm debating on buying my finger is on the trigger but I keep hesitating. Is Vega worth it at this point?
> 
> What I'm looking at
> 
> ...


@1920/1080 a RX 590 would be your cheapest bet. It will handle anything you throw at it. Get a Vega if you want to brag about it, and screw the Green team, we all know AMD graphics just look better all around.

RX Vega 56 it would depend on the card itself, got a link on what your looking at?


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 29, 2018)

COOL-SILVER™ G4. The best non-diamond paste you can get. Thermal Conductivity >12 W/m-ºC. Silver-filled, so use with appropriate care.


			
				AIT said:
			
		

> Even though COOL-SILVER G4 is not conductive in bulk, individual particles may be conductive. *Spreading to exposed circuit traces should be avoided.*



Kryonaut works great. But it is a diamond-filled paste. And will cause scratching and pitting on the surfaces it's used on. Even with extremely hard surfaces(such as a silicon die, as diamond is one of the hardest substances known to man). Which I discovered the "hard" way(pardon the pun), by using it without knowing what it was made of ahead of time. It can probably be argued that the damage caused is minimal, and/or inconsequential in terms of cooling performance. Which may be true(at least to an extent). But the damage is real. And I don't like it. So I ain't havin' it. And I'm a little aggravated that Thermal Grizzly doesn't advertise it as such. But neither does Phobya with their NanoGrease Extreme(which I strongly suspect is rebadged JunPus JP-DX1). That I also found out through unknowing use is diamond-filled. At least with the other companies that are selling the stuff they tell you what you're getting(e.g. Antec 7, IC Diamond). 


Spoiler: Phobya NanoGrease Extreme = JunPus JP-DX1 ?



Both claim thermal conductivity of 16 w/m-K, look same color/consistency wise, and come in surprisingly similar packaging.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 29, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> COOL-SILVER™ G4. The best non-diamond paste you can get. Thermal Conductivity >12 W/m-ºC. Silver-filled, so use with appropriate care.
> 
> 
> Kryonaut works great. But it is a diamond-filled paste. And will cause scratching and pitting on the surfaces it's used on. Even with extremely hard surfaces(such as a silicon die, as diamond is one of the hardest substances known to man). Which I discovered the "hard" way(pardon the pun), by using it without knowing what it was made of ahead of time. It can probably be argued that the damage caused is minimal, and/or inconsequential in terms of cooling performance. Which may be true(at least to an extent). But the damage is real. And I don't like it. So I ain't havin' it. And I'm a little aggravated that Thermal Grizzly doesn't advertise it as such. But neither does Phobya with their NanoGrease Extreme(which I strongly suspect is rebadged JunPus JP-DX1). That I also found out through unknowing use is diamond-filled. At least with the other companies that are selling the stuff they tell you what you're getting(e.g. Antec 7, IC Diamond).
> ...


Really wish I knew that. I’ve done mine with Kryonaut twice now(Kryonaut, MX4, back to Kryonaut)Now I’m thinking of just going back to MX4 now that Wattman has let me turn off that Zero Fan nonsense even at absolute minimum fan speed my idle temps are like 26-28C now. Also note the HBM idle bug is still present. I took this pic nowhere near my PC and it’s been idle for hours.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 29, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> That's awesome man!! So you cranking out some good points?



Averages out to around 1,000,000 PPD. (950,000-1,100,000 PPD)


----------



## Totally (Dec 29, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> @1920/1080 a RX 590 would be your cheapest bet. It will handle anything you throw at it. Get a Vega if you want to brag about it, and screw the Green team, we all know AMD graphics just look better all around.
> 
> RX Vega 56 it would depend on the card itself, got a link on what your looking at?



I'm planning to step up to a higher res when i upgrade my monitor, the 580 i have now is putting up a valiant effort but struggling with TW:WII(40-50fps), I figure a 590 will do better but not by much and I'll be right back into the danger zone when the new monitor comes.

Strix vega 56, i'd rather not buy that one but it's the cheapest non-ref oc'd card I see


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 6, 2019)

Totally said:


> I'm planning to step up to a higher res when i upgrade my monitor, the 580 i have now is putting up a valiant effort but struggling with TW:WII(40-50fps), I figure a 590 will do better but not by much and I'll be right back into the danger zone when the new monitor comes.
> 
> Strix vega 56, i'd rather not buy that one but it's the cheapest non-ref oc'd card I see


580 is a great card ant a 590 even better, you sure you don't have a dud?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2019)

Been playing BFV a few nights a week on dX11 as dx12 just wasn't performing that great for me.
I have looked at latest drivers but doesn't seem to be any performance gains mentioned on BFV, nor is there any mentioned in the december patch from BF about it.
Another thing I want mention..on average i'm getting mixture of 60-80% of CPU usage and 80-100% on GPU usage according to AMD overlay, would this mean my 1600 can't keep up with vega?
My 1600 is overclocked to run at the 3.7ghz constant speed and vega is at the same undervolt setup i've had previously, would changing my ram from 2400 to 3000 help?
Temps on both are perfectly fine.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Been playing BFV a few nights a week on dX11 as dx12 just wasn't performing that great for me.
> I have looked at latest drivers but doesn't seem to be any performance gains mentioned on BFV, nor is there any mentioned in the december patch from BF about it.
> Another thing I want mention..on average i'm getting mixture of 60-80% of CPU usage and 80-100% on GPU usage according to AMD overlay, would this mean my 1600 can't keep up with vega?
> My 1600 is overclocked to run at the 3.7ghz constant speed and vega is at the same undervolt setup i've had previously, would changing my ram from 2400 to 3000 help?
> Temps on both are perfectly fine.


A few things worth trying disabled would be ,chill, enhanced sync , I've had the odd game not like them at times.
The ram might help a bit , could be worth gathering more info.
Use hwinfo64 to monitor total cpu load ,gpu utilisation and total In use memory ,id right click on them and set it to chart and log it so you can look back after a trial run.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chilled is always disabled, need check if enhanced sync is turned on or not. Will have a look at logging when I get time.


----------



## F7GOS (Feb 5, 2019)

My Vega Adventures so far...




























Definitely the most ummm fun card i've had in a while thats for sure!


----------



## Zombiekiller413 (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm a little late to the party, but I'd like to be added!
Just recently bought a powercolor red devil Vega 64.


----------



## turbogear (Feb 10, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> A few things worth trying disabled would be ,chill, enhanced sync , I've had the odd game not like them at times.
> The ram might help a bit , could be worth gathering more info.
> Use hwinfo64 to monitor total cpu load ,gpu utilisation and total In use memory ,id right click on them and set it to chart and log it so you can look back after a trial run.


Hi it's been a while since I visited this forum.

My Vega 64 with EKWB waterblock has served me great for 1.5 years.
I ran it at 1085mV and 2.5% frequency increase setting in Wattman whole time. It ran very stable with frequencies at around 1670MHz and temperature  max 42°C in most games.

I will be soon selling this nice card on eBay though. 

I have moved to Radeon VII now.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 10, 2019)

I not only have *2x Gigabyte VEGA 64 Gaming OC*, I also have a *PowerColor VEGA 64 Red Devil*.....and a PowerColor Radeon VII thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 15, 2019)

Hate to ask but has anyone had any experience with their Vega tripping the OCP on their PSU? During certain scenes (mainly Destiny 2 loading screen) my PC will make a loud click and cut off. Power and reset buttons are unresponsive and I have to turn the PSU off for a few seconds before I can boot it back up. 

At least I think that's what it is, maybe my PSU is just going bad.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 15, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Hate to ask but has anyone had any experience with their Vega tripping the OCP on their PSU? During certain scenes (mainly Destiny 2 loading screen) my PC will make a loud click and cut off. Power and reset buttons are unresponsive and I have to turn the PSU off for a few seconds before I can boot it back up.
> 
> At least I think that's what it is, maybe my PSU is just going bad.



Yes actually I experienced that when testing my Vega 56. I run a 450W PSU and the stock turbo settings were tripping OCP and shutting the system down. After undervolting and power limit tuning to get the core in the ~180W range it never did it again.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 15, 2019)

I've got a Vega 56 flashed to 64 and registry mod for 100% power limit but it's undervolted to 1050mv. I thought my PSU would be okay (850W FSP Hydro Gold) but maybe it's too much. I'll dial the power limit back to normal levels and see if it happens again.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 15, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> I run a 450W PSU



Wow, you're living on the edge there, hard to believe it even works.  I've never seen any OCP problems with my V64 and man, I've had that thing running so hot I could smell it, burnt my finger on the back of the card.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 15, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> Hate to ask but has anyone had any experience with their Vega tripping the OCP on their PSU?



Here mate, this might help: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/sho...nic-Prime-triggered-by-sudden-power-increases

Apparently is caused by Vega's transient power spikes.

I've had the same issue. Was running 4 of them and the machine would just shut down on a 1200w. Replaced it with a 1600w and it was no worries mate : )


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 15, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Wow, you're living on the edge there, hard to believe it even works.  I've never seen any OCP problems with my V64 and man, I've had that thing running so hot I could smell it, burnt my finger on the back of the card.



Vega can be decently efficient if you aren't throwing all the limits out the window and expecting to push it right up against the max turbo. My whole system drew just shy of 400W from the wall with the Vega 56 hovering in the 1480MHz range, with spikes to 1535MHz. Good enough for me.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 15, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> Vega can be decently efficient if you aren't throwing all the limits out the window and expecting to push it right up against the max turbo. My whole system drew just shy of 400W from the wall with the Vega 56 hovering in the 1480MHz range, with spikes to 1535MHz. Good enough for me.


I can easily push mine over 350W if I run 50% power limit so yeah it can easily eat up an underpowered PSU.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 15, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> Vega can be decently efficient if you aren't throwing all the limits out the window and expecting to push it right up against the max turbo.



Which is what I was doing.  Undervolting then maxing it out.  I haven't messed with it in a while but I'm pretty sure I was well over 1600


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 15, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I can easily push mine over 350W if I run 50% power limit so yeah it can easily eat up an underpowered PSU.



Correct, it can do that. And, as I have experienced, it can also _not_ do that. Strangely enough with most of the tuning options left to the user, multiple people can run the same card and get different experiences with that card.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 15, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> Correct, it can do that. And, as I have experienced, it can also _not_ do that. Strangely enough with most of the tuning options left to the user, multiple people can run the same card and get different experiences with that card.


Sure of course, can easily go the other way and  under volt and still get great clocks. He flashed his 56 to 64 for higher power limits so he’s going high not low.  I’ve settled on 35% power limit and hit 310-315W and 1700 peak boost, average 1650-1685.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 15, 2019)

Truth be told I haven't noticed much difference between 50% and 100% (besides my system cutting off lol). My Vega pretty much holds in the mid 1600s all the time with 1100mhz on the HBM. 

The idea of using the registry mod for crazy power limits sounds cool but not cool enough for a new PSU


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 15, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Sure of course, can easily go the other way and  under volt and still get great clocks. He flashed his 56 to 64 for higher power limits so he’s going high not low.



Oh you're still talking in relation to @Partaypooper's  issues. I was just responding to the reaction of disbelief that the card could run on a 450W PSU. Yes, when you throw the limits out the window to reach peak performance you will absolutely see that exponential increase in power draw.



INSTG8R said:


> I’ve settled on 35% power limit and hit 310-315W and 1700 peak boost, average 1650-1685.



If I had a 550W I would have likely tried to push for that. I think 1500MHz is the sweet spot for Vega 56 at 1.06v - 1.09v. That seems to be a decent balance point where you can push the power limit all the way up and get that 10% performance increase without actually increasing power draw from the wall.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 15, 2019)

Partaypooper said:


> The idea of using the registry mod for crazy power limits sounds cool but not cool enough for a new PSU



And why undervolting is the best way to overclock Vega.  From my experience, I don't see any need at all to up power limits.


----------



## Partaypooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Just a small update, I think it is my PSU. Even with 0% power limit and undervolting I still get hard shutdowns during specific scenes in games. I enabled FRTC for 143fps and Radeon Chill and that seems to have fixed my issue. PSU is an FSP 850w Hyrdro G

I already had the frame cap enabled in Destiny 2 but turned it off when using FRTC. Since making these changes I've played a good few hours with no shutdowns, even with 50% power limit.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 19, 2019)

My Vega56 is through very low voltage diet. I really loved that Vega became very efficient at lower voltage (and lower frequency at ~1500MHz), its quiet, the heat is manageable by stock blower cooler adn don't produce much noise either. This is on stock Vega56 VBIOS with overclocked HBM2 to V64 speeds.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 19, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> My Vega56 is through very low voltage diet. I really loved that Vega became very efficient at lower voltage (and lower frequency at ~1500MHz), its quiet, the heat is manageable by stock blower cooler adn don't produce much noise either. This is on stock Vega56 VBIOS with overclocked HBM2 to V64 speeds.
> 
> View attachment 119064



Without googling, is "OverdriveNTool" something new?  Never seen it before.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 19, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Without googling, is "OverdriveNTool" something new?  Never seen it before.


Go to for proper “fine tuning” I’m just lazy and use Wattman but been tempted to use it and copy good profiles like his.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 19, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Without googling, is "OverdriveNTool" something new?  Never seen it before.


No, its been out for quite a while. Its designed for mining at first if I'm not mistaken. They released a new one to utilize new features from new drivers like Vega memory timing level and the 'ladder-step' fan control. What I like about this software is it can tune all states and not just P6 and P7 so it can truly undervolt the card at lower 3D states by tweaking PowerPlay table and save it to registry. If you heard about power limit registry hack, you can do it here as well. You can see my power target is at 100% because I raised it from stock 50%


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 19, 2019)

Can I join teh club? Does Vega 8 count? :3


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 21, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Go to for proper “fine tuning” I’m just lazy and use Wattman but been tempted to use it and copy good profiles like his.


Do you want the powerplay registry files? Here's the files, I made two, one with stock 800MHz HBM2 and second is 945MHz. Both have stock 1590MHz max core clock and 100% power limit. From my testing the clockspeed will hover around 147xMHz at most (tested with Shadow of Tomb Raider), good if you wanted low power and low heat. Just double click the registry and either restart or log off and log in back.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Do you want the powerplay registry files? Here's the files, I made two, one with stock 800MHz HBM2 and second is 945MHz. Both have stock 1590MHz max core clock and 100% power limit. From my testing the clockspeed will hover around 147xMHz at most (tested with Shadow of Tomb Raider), good if you wanted low power and low heat. Just double click the registry and either restart or log off and log in back.


Thanks I need to tear down and flush my water loop before I can mess with that but yeah it’s a good way for me to dip my toe into Ntool


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 5, 2019)

I've done some more tinkering. Looks like OverdriveNTool can set minimum and maximum clock like Wattman do. Just double click on the pstates and when its greyed it won't be selected like pictured below. I noticed something interesting, the row of LED on reference Vega cards next to PCIe power plug corresponds on which pstates it was on, when I selected like pictured below 8 LED's were on (if only p0 is selected one LED, p1 only two LED's and so on). 

The reason I try to do this is to 'force' the card runs at higher clock but at lower voltage, but alas the card intelligent enough to know what's the clockspeed it stable at. Even if I selected 1630MHz at 935mV, in Shadow of Tomb Raider the clockspeeds hovers slightly above 1500MHz, mostly around 151xMHz and peaks at 1580MHz. It runs stable and didn't crash. interesting find.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 5, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Can I join teh club? Does Vega 8 count? :3


Any Vega counts , the title was vague to allow it 

welcome to the club but more details would be nice like, whats it in ,whats it called and possibly do a 3dMark(free Ver or paid) time spy stock bench as it would be nice to see what a more unusual (to the club) can do.


----------



## Bernec (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a VEGA64 from Sapphire a Nitro+ the one with 3 power cables fed into it ...

I would like to overclock it a bit and I've seen soft power play tables (I dont really understand them) and a lot of undervolting and power tweaking... I'm a bit lost since the card doesnt perform how I want it to perform ... I mean in Superposition 1080p extreme (I use this to test overclocks - maybe not a good idea give me a better one) somtimes it clocks higher sometimes lower mostly based on my Wattman inputs but I feel its sluggish to tweak the card using Wattman and all those sliders and so on ...

I don't know which way is the faster but I can use OverdriveNTool and MSI Afterburner ... not sure what works best and gives good results with reasonable testing (I dont have a lifetime to learn Vega's internal arhitecture - and maybe I'll never can also).

So please guys give me a point to start and what to tweak  I just want a decent OC out of this behemot it looks huge at least it should perform that way


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2019)

bernek2018 said:


> I have a VEGA64 from Sapphire a Nitro+ the one with 3 power cables fed into it ...
> 
> I would like to overclock it a bit and I've seen soft power play tables (I dont really understand them) and a lot of undervolting and power tweaking... I'm a bit lost since the card doesnt perform how I want it to perform ... I mean in Superposition 1080p extreme (I use this to test overclocks - maybe not a good idea give me a better one) somtimes it clocks higher sometimes lower mostly based on my Wattman inputs but I feel its sluggish to tweak the card using Wattman and all those sliders and so on ...
> 
> ...


Well honestly wattman is number one for me If it works with your fans because a reasonable fan curve is important.
On post one is a link to memory tweaker ,I'm on a phone but both are very good just use profiles.


----------



## Bernec (Jun 7, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well honestly wattman is number one for me If it works with your fans because a reasonable fan curve is important.
> On post one is a link to memory tweaker ,I'm on a phone but both are very good just use profiles.



Ok I'm testing with Wattman but I see no improvement whatever I do... card just doesnt want to overclock it seems 

Default settings (balanced) and Turbo from Wattman give me exact same performance running Heaven Extreme setting option ... 1590-1600 core clock all the time ...

If I try to tweak it I might get extra 20 Mhz or lose some ... nothing really changes ... so frustrating 

P.S. does anyone know the correct position for overclock bios on these cards ?!?! its not even in the manual or Sapphire site ... I can't believe a simple thing like its not to be found.

Also I've tried to switch it I've restarted several times and in GPU-Z it shows 264W max on both bioses ... and clocks are the same then how do I know which one is which ?

Turbo setting from Wattman beats me all the time


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2019)

bernek2018 said:


> Ok I'm testing with Wattman but I see no improvement whatever I do... card just doesnt want to overclock it seems
> 
> Default settings (balanced) and Turbo from Wattman give me exact same performance running Heaven Extreme setting option ... 1590-1600 core clock all the time ...
> 
> ...


I don't thinkh that's a reference card, try the other one and mem tweak tool , post one ,it's like n tool but better. 
I even have some listed mem timings to try and it too can use profiles.


----------



## Bernec (Jun 7, 2019)

Can you take a look at this ?

This is what I get from memtweak tool 

One more question: these soft power tables override the bios setting ? I mean if I use turbo from AMD wattman I will see no difference between the bioses ?

I just looked and compared and the Turbo option from Wattman only adds +15% power ?! Thats all it does ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2019)

bernek2018 said:


> Can you take a look at this ?
> 
> This is what I get from memtweak tool
> 
> One more question: these soft power tables override the bios setting ? I mean if I use turbo from AMD wattman I will see no difference between the bioses ?


All turbo does is raise the power limit 10% and that's it.

Move the power limit to max +50 and watch the frequency rise


----------



## Bernec (Jun 7, 2019)

fullinfusion said:


> All turbo does is raise the power limit 10% and that's it.
> 
> Move the power limit to max +50 and watch the frequency rise



For me it does add +15% ... but it's kinda lame to be honest ... I was expecting for some under the hood tweaks clocks etc but it just does that ...

If I max it it throttles but fans don't go crazy ... so its a power consumption not a heat throttling ?

I've overclocked all of my cards but none compared to this one ... its awkward and doesnt want to clock higher ... is the stress I'm putting into too much ? Heaven Extreme setting profile or Superposition 1080p extreme ... and the bios switch seems to be doing nothing ! gpu-z says the same info on both ... I didnt reinstall drivers after switch but it should be the same bios just with different values I see no point in reinstalling drivers


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2019)

bernek2018 said:


> For me it does add +15% ... but it's kinda lame to be honest ... I was expecting for some under the hood tweaks clocks etc but it just does that ...
> 
> If I max it it throttles but fans don't go crazy ... so its a power consumption not a heat throttling ?


my bad 15% then, anyways you need to lower the last 2 voltages and have power limit to the max to see things jump in frequency..

also my apologies for just jumping in.. to much tr


----------



## Bernec (Jun 7, 2019)

fullinfusion said:


> my bad 15% then, anyways you need to lower the last 2 voltages and have power limit to the max to see things jump in frequency..
> 
> also my apologies for just jumping in.. to much tr



I did that and it jumps 20 MHz lol damn brick card its huge I feel it can do more ... and when it does it from time to time it goes to 1100-1200 mhz for a fraction of a second so its throttling ? or its heaven changing scenes ...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2019)

bernek2018 said:


> I did that and it jumps 20 MHz lol damn brick card its huge I feel it can do more ... and when it does it from time to time it goes to 1100-1200 mhz for a fraction of a second so its throttling


Hmm what card? what are you setting your voltages at on P6 and P7?


----------



## Bernec (Jun 7, 2019)

Tried 1050 and 1100 (default was 1150 and 1200) ... Sapphire Vega64 Nitro+ LE (really big and ugly) https://www.sapphiretech.com/en/consumer/nitro-rx-vega64-8g-hbm2-le

It's like the card is at it's max already it feels like that sometimes


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2019)

bernek2018 said:


> Tried 1050 and 1100 (default was 1150 and 1200) ... Sapphire Vega64 Nitro+ LE (really big and ugly)
> 
> It's like the card is at it's max already it feels like that sometimes


Ok I hear ya, so what clocks in P6 and P7 are you trying, like +2,+3 ect... Lets say when you set p6 n p7 @1100mV?


----------



## Bernec (Jun 7, 2019)

I've tried +1.5% +2% and also manually changed it to 1670 from 1630 which is default ... in Heaven it hoovers around 1580 - 1630 no matter what I do ... like its says ok you want that but its not going to happen ... the temps are 58-60 and power draw in GPU-Z is like 240-250-260 W... I tried +50% power and +25% and so on ... It just acts the way it wants 

If I try to go lower than 1050 mV it crashes but at around 1100 is quite stable (havent tested in games since its not being able to keep its clocks stable)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2019)

Check your guys inbox


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 8, 2019)

I have two Vega 64 cards.
One is a Gigabyte Gaming OC  and the other is a Red Devil.

Saving them for the new Ryzen System after the release.
Will run them in Crossfire.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 8, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> I have two Vega 64 cards.
> One is a Gigabyte Gaming OC  and the other is a Red Devil.
> 
> Saving them for the new Ryzen System after the release.
> Will run them in Crossfire.



While those will fit those cards on a X570 or X470 board. They are both 2.5 slot cards I would suggest putting a waterblock on your red devil card (there is not one commercially available for the Gigabyte card) not just to reduce the size of the card but also to reduce thermals. I would also suggest you check the thermal paste application on the Gigabyte card, My card was less than satisfactory.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> I have two Vega 64 cards.
> One is a Gigabyte Gaming OC  and the other is a Red Devil.
> 
> Saving them for the new Ryzen System after the release.
> Will run them in Crossfire.


Good luck with that


----------



## TTU (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread but can someone with Vega 56/64 confirm the Crysis 3 and Ghost Warrior 3 results from this very unusial tests.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 11, 2019)

Biggest mistake I made with the Crossfire Vegas is running them on air, they're too big and close, thermals can get insane. 

Block them and cool them.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 3, 2019)

Vega's on water is amazing. Day one of the new build.

5.5% OC on the GPU Clock 1100Mhz Memory and 35c MAX temp
Currently the fastest 3900X/Vega combo.





And 5th overall Vega Timespy run





few hours on. managed to grab a higher score


----------



## Deleted member 190205 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello all

The Vega 10 I have is the Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 Limited Edition 2.0 GB HBM2, this was a silent release it has a turbo speed of 1630Mhz instead of 1611Mhz and has Dual 8 Pin connectors instead of triple 8 pin power connectors.

Here a picture of it with other Radeon cards I worked with, the only photo of it out of the system, top to bottom left to right:

Hercules 3D Prophet 9700 Pro AGP 128MB 256Bit DDR Pre-Production Sample
HIS Radeon HD 3850 ICEQ3 Turbo AGP 512MB 256Bit GDDR3 nick named (HIS HD 3870 AGP 512MB) This is the world's fastest AGP card ever.
Sapphire Radeon X1900 XTX PCI-E 512MB 256Bit GDDR3
Sapphire Radeon X1950 XTX Cross Fire Edition 512MB 246Bit GDDR4
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 Special Edition PCI-E 8GB 256Bit GDDR5
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 Limited Edition 2.0 PCI-E 8GB 2048Bit HBM2
 

Here the card in my system:


So far this is the best VGA card I ever used since the AMD R900 Antilles Pre-Production board this became the AMD Radeon HD 6990.
Solid drivers and superb image quality, just love it, the R9 290X was also amazing btw.

The moment I saw this refresh of the Nitro RX Vega 64 LE at Tweaktown as these pics show here:





						SAPPHIRE tweaks RX Vega 64 NITRO+, drops to 2 x 8-pin PCIe
					

SAPPHIRE's refreshed Radeon RX Vega 64 NITRO+ goes from 3 x 8-pin PCIe to 2 x 8-pin PCIe.




					www.tweaktown.com
				



Just beautiful:
 

I was like yeaps that is gonna be my Vega 64, Vega 64 done right for that part


----------



## erek (Sep 5, 2019)

Gold Leader said:


> Hello all
> 
> The Vega 10 I have is the Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 Limited Edition 2.0 GB HBM2, this was a silent release it has a turbo speed of 1630Mhz instead of 1611Mhz and has Dual 8 Pin connectors instead of triple 8 pin power connectors.
> 
> ...



hi @Gold Leader


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 15, 2020)

Late to the party.
Got a Vega 11, "downgrade" from an R9 270X. Performance lost is very slim, and efficiency is something like 10x times better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 15, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Late to the party.
> Got a Vega 11, "downgrade" from an R9 270X. Performance lost is very slim, and efficiency is something like 10x times better.


Hi and welcome, are /have you done much gaming on it, im looking at laptops atm so would appreciate a user opinion ,stuff like apex , division 2 ,GtaV ,how does it get on?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 15, 2020)

Most of the time you can keep medium to high level settings, but I game with a 1440x900 display, so that helps a lot. FullHD is a totally different story, performance drops a big margin.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 21, 2020)

Do you see anything weird? Out of place?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> View attachment 152294
> 
> Do you see anything weird? Out of place?


Memory clock? You're running DDR4-3200, right? Shouldn't that read 1600 MHz? Nothing is really sticking out to me though.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, yes and no. Wanted to trolltest 16GB of "VRAM".


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 22, 2020)

I just built a mostly cheap computer for my kid with a VII. I had a VII that didn't have a home so I mated it to a Ryzen 1600AF, cooled by an Apogee Drive II with 360mm HWL rad and VII block. The cpu is an obvious weak link but it will take my 3900x in the future when I upgrade. The 1600AF is an impressive lil chip for 85 bucks.









						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Well, yes and no. Wanted to trolltest 16GB of "VRAM".


I thought about that and started thinking that newer iGPUs probably keep memory dedicated to graphics to be dynamic, so I read it as, "Up to 16GB."


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 23, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> I thought about that and started thinking that newer iGPUs probably keep memory dedicated to graphics to be dynamic, so I read it as, "Up to 16GB."


I would love if they did. It is a pain to write a vulkan memory manager, so you end up most of the time using the "dedicated" stolen VRAM a lot. Wanted to test if Breath of the Wild works fine with 16GB on vulkan in yuzu, it ate all 16GB while loading the map.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 23, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> View attachment 152340
> 
> I just built a mostly cheap computer for my kid with a VII. I had a VII that didn't have a home so I mated it to a Ryzen 1600AF, cooled by an Apogee Drive II with 360mm HWL rad and VII block. The cpu is an obvious weak link but it will take my 3900x in the future when I upgrade. The 1600AF is an impressive lil chip for 85 bucks.
> 
> ...


whats the case?  Im looking for something failry small that takes from 360 rad...


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 23, 2020)

Lorec said:


> whats the case?  Im looking for something failry small that takes from 360 rad...



That's the Phanteks P400S.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 23, 2020)

20.8.2 fixed the decoder performance and added a driver level Vulkan pipeline cache. I can't believe it, progress after a full year of nothing.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll have to try it out


----------



## redatak (Sep 20, 2020)

hi guys. i have got a vega64 powercolor. 2months ago i tried to replace thermal pads+paste. i used minuspad 8 1.5mm+2.0mm for vrms and thermal grizzly kryonaut for gpu. since then i have 95-105c hotspot which throttles my clockspeeds. i have tried many times to repaste the thing but i cant make it works. could be pads the problem? should i use 1.0mm+1.5mm for powercolor heatsink?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 20, 2020)

redatak said:


> hi guys. i have got a vega64 powercolor. 2months ago i tried to replace thermal pads+paste. i used minuspad 8 1.5mm+2.0mm for vrms and thermal grizzly kryonaut for gpu. since then i have 95-105c hotspot which throttles my clockspeeds. i have tried many times to repaste the thing but i cant make it works. could be pads the problem? should i use 1.0mm+1.5mm for powercolor heatsink?


I think so, they used 0.5mm for memory and a different1- 1.5mm very soft pliable higher throughout one for vrm, you likely have reduced the clamping pressure on the GPU die.

Perhaps I missed some posts/joiner's, I'll review and update the Op soon.


----------



## redatak (Sep 20, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I think so, they used 0.5mm for memory and a different1- 1.5mm very soft pliable higher throughout one for vrm, you likely have reduced the clamping pressure on the GPU die.
> 
> Perhaps I missed some posts/joiner's, I'll review and update the Op soon.


is this for powercolor? because i heard every brand use differend thickness. i think stock thermal pads was 1.0mm+1.5mm both very soft.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 20, 2020)

redatak said:


> is this for powercolor? because i heard every brand use differend thickness. i think stock thermal pads was 1.0mm+1.5mm both very soft.


Sorry I thought you had a reference card, I don't know that.


----------



## redatak (Sep 20, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Sorry I thought you had a reference card, I don't know that.


do you know where i can find thermal pads thickness? i asked powercolor and they never replied. i have spent a lot of money to fix hotspot and i dont know what to do.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 20, 2020)

redatak said:


> do you know where i can find thermal pads thickness? i asked powercolor and they never replied. i have spent a lot of money to fix hotspot and i dont know what to do.


If you have thermal paste and time.

Take the card apart again, see how compressed the thermal paste got ,if it looks thicker than a smear , it's clamping loose, at the right pressure almost all the paste gets squeezed out Such that it's Very very thin almost translucent.

From there you can decide further.


----------



## redatak (Sep 20, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> If you have thermal paste and time.
> 
> Take the card apart again, see how compressed the thermal paste got ,if it looks thicker than a smear , it's clamping loose, at the right pressure almost all the paste gets squeezed out Such that it's Very very thin almost translucent.
> 
> From there you can decide further.


this is from last time i opened the card. if it helps...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 20, 2020)

redatak said:


> this is from last time i opened the card. if it helps...


Well it's great you have pictures!, you can compare the spreading of the TIM very easily now but how it was isn't in question, just how it is now.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 21, 2020)

redatak said:


> hi guys. i have got a vega64 powercolor. 2months ago i tried to replace thermal pads+paste. i used minuspad 8 1.5mm+2.0mm for vrms and thermal grizzly kryonaut for gpu. since then i have 95-105c hotspot which throttles my clockspeeds. i have tried many times to repaste the thing but i cant make it works. could be pads the problem? should i use 1.0mm+1.5mm for powercolor heatsink?


The picture you attached shows enough thermal paste to render a house. 
Less is more.


----------



## redatak (Sep 21, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> The picture you attached shows enough thermal paste to render a house.
> Less is more.


i followed igorlabs method. cover all the surface. is it wrong? should i try with less paste?


----------



## delshay (Sep 21, 2020)

redatak said:


> this is from last time i opened the card. if it helps...



I have a Vega 56 Nano so I'm going to address how I fitted new pads to my card.

1. INDUCTORS

When fitting thermal pads to the inductors, where there is a reasonable gap between the next inductor there should be gap, break in the pads. This will allow more air to flow between the inductors cooling them, ie where you have the blue thermal pad covering the MOSFETS, the inductors below it should be separated two small square covering each inductor.


SUMMARY

It should run ever so slightly cooler as there is now a larger gap for air to flow between the Inductors & the MOSFETS phases.

As an example, the long single pad sitting on your heatsink, I would change it to three shorter pads allowing more air pass though the gap between the Inductors. All remaining Inductors should be a single square pad.

Where there is not a reasonable gap between the Inductors or MOSFETS, then a longer single pad should be fitted, as the gap is too small to make any difference in temperature.

Note what I'm pointing out here is how the pads are fitted to my Vega 56 Nano & R9 Nano.

EDIT UPDATE IMPORTANT: Your thermal pads on the MOSFETS are correct do not change this. This is my error as I got a little mixed up between my two cards & yours. Fit the thermal pads on the raised bump on the heatsink as shown in your second photo.. in other words do not change anything here, my mistake.


----------



## redatak (Sep 21, 2020)

delshay said:


> I have a Vega 56 Nano so I'm going to address how I fitted new pads to my card.
> 
> 1. INDUCTORS
> 
> ...


Will this help with hotspot? Because my vrm temps are sitting between 65-70c. Thanks for advice i will try it tomorrow when my new pads will arrive.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 21, 2020)

your not using enough paste on the HBM. the spread on the gpu looks somewhat OK but it looks thin in some places. I can post some pictures of how i apply TIM on a vega card if your interested. The biggest thing you have to keep in mind is that your trying to make contact with 3 sperate prices of silicon and sometimes the memory sits slightly lower than the GPU die, More is better on the HBM, dont be afraid to "glob it on". And better yet do the same for gpu, it's better to take the 1-2c penitly of using "too much paste" and have good Temps out of the gate vs banging your head on the desk for a few days trying to figure out overheating issues and stuttering.


----------



## delshay (Sep 21, 2020)

redatak said:


> Will this help with hotspot? Because my vrm temps are sitting between 65-70c. Thanks for advice i will try it tomorrow when my new pads will arrive.



Not sure if that will help hotspot as that is on the GPU core itself. But what I am pointing out is air will not be so trapped throughout the card. The hot air now has an easier escape path in many areas. You still have maximum heat transfer as the heat is traveling in the Z plane, ie between hot device & cooling plate.

If you look at the thermal pad on your heatsink you can see a gap in the centre where the thermal pad is doing nothing.
Yes it's in contact with the heatsink, but it's not in contact with anything hot. so it's not cooling anything.
So what is happening here, the heatsink itself can't do a good job in releasing heat as it's trapped by the pad in that small patch of the heatsink which acts more like a blanket.   ...With a gap in the thermal pad the heatsink can do a better job in releasing heat into the air & I'm only talking about that small patch on the heatsink.

When fitting new thermal pads you need to cut them to size & fit them on the hot component themselves, ie Inductor & MOSFET. You must cover the complete hot device to get maximum heat transfer in the Z plane. The closer, smaller the pad while covering the complete hot device the better. A few millimetres extra over the hot device is what I have, around one to two millimetres.

WARNING: You have to be careful when assembling the card back together as any disturbance of the pad when assembling the card back together will result in pads getting pushed off the hot component which will result in higher temperature. You need to be fairly skilled in this area as you must not disturb the pads other than the coldplate being directly dropped on top of the pads.

EDIT UPDATE IMPORTANT: Your thermal pads on the MOSFETS are correct do not change this. This is my error as I got a little mixed up between my two cards & yours. Fit the thermal pads on the raised bump on the heatsink as shown in your second photo.. in other words do not change anything here, my mistake.

2ND EDIT:

Here is how the thermal pads are fitter to a Vega Nano Card. I Can't take the card further apart due to the type of thermal pads this card is using, It's permanent. Internal cooling plate can never be removed, it will destroy the Thermal pads. Look carefully how the pads are cut & note the exposed inductors are not covered with thermal pads as this area is not in contact the cooling plate. 

Photo1



Photo2


----------



## redatak (Sep 21, 2020)

I just dismantled it. Looks like the hbm contact is not good enough. I think thermal pads cause it. But i dont know if it needs thicker or thinner thermal pads.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 21, 2020)

redatak said:


> I just dismantled it. Looks like the hbm contact is not good enough. I think thermal pads cause it. But i dont know if it needs thicker or thinner thermal pads.


It would. Definitely be thinner try a mm thinner that's a gap, an actual GAP filled with grout.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> It would. Definitely be thinner try a mm thinner that's a gap, an actual GAP filled with grout.


That big a gap needs a thermal pad, not TIM.


----------



## redatak (Sep 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> That big a gap needs a thermal pad, not TIM.


On die?


----------



## MarkJohnson (Sep 22, 2020)

redatak said:


> I just dismantled it. Looks like the hbm contact is not good enough. I think thermal pads cause it. But i don't know if it needs thicker or thinner thermal pads.



Definitely thinner pad, the grease even looks thick on the outer support ring of the die.  pads are too think and stopping contact, even when compressed.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep, thinner pads would help.


----------



## redatak (Sep 22, 2020)

Ok guys,problem solved. I put thinner pads 1.5mm+1mm(before was 2mm+1.5mm) coolermaster pro v2 paste,and i put some 2.5mm on the back between backplate and pcb. Also a non sharp knife i pushed some paste in the gap between hmb and gpu and i heat the whole thing with a hairdryer.
Before my vega was throttling(105c hotspot) in superposition 8k benchmark somewhere between 9-10th scene of the benchmark(total 17scenes). Just check my temps now with 52%fans and 280w power consumption. thanks everyone who help and spend time.


http://imgur.com/a/dpdBRBg


----------



## delshay (Sep 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Yep, thinner pads would help.



That depends.

All thermal pads work better when compress. More compression "in the same space"  better the transfer of heat. What you are actually doing is squashing the pad material so tightly together the heat will travel though it faster.
On most GFX card the space between the hot device & the cooling plate does not increase so thicker pads should work better as long as the gap between the device & cooling plate does not increase.

Read PDF doc on your thermal pads you have. You will find at a certain pressure the pads will work at they very best.

In-short, the more compact the material "in a given space", the better the transfer of heat.


----------



## redatak (Sep 22, 2020)

delshay said:


> That depends.
> 
> All thermal pads work better when compress. More compression "in the same space"  better the transfer of heat. What you are actually doing is squashing the pad material so tightly together the heat will travel though it faster.
> On most GFX card the space between the hot device & the cooling plate does not increase so thicker pads should work better as long as the gap between the device & cooling plate does not increase.
> ...


thats true,before i had 6-8c better vrm temps but hotspot was 100+ when gaming heavy titles. so i didnt have choice.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> That big a gap needs a thermal pad, not TIM.


It didn't come with one, why bother , it's hard enough returning it to as it was.
Just get thinner thermal pads and retry.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, after all this time.. I am still rocking my RX Vega64. -_- Does all I need it too and it still clocks above 1800Mhz on its core. I got $2500 in cash sittin in the bank though if AMD decides to surprise us with a liquid cooled version of the big Navi. If so, I'll still keep this Vega64 in service but relegate it to my bottom X16 slot.


----------



## delshay (Sep 22, 2020)

redatak said:


> thats true,before i had 6-8c better vrm temps but hotspot was 100+ when gaming heavy titles. so i didnt have choice.



Your improvement in cooling is more likely due to better quality of pad & not being thinner. Do a search & Read the PDF docs on your pads, new & old.


----------



## redatak (Sep 22, 2020)

delshay said:


> Your improvement in cooling is more likely due to better quality of pad & not being thinner. Do a search & Read the PDF docs on your pads, new & old.


I got same pads since the first time i opened the gpu. Thermal grizzly minus 8


----------



## delshay (Sep 22, 2020)

redatak said:


> I got same pads since the first time I opened the gpu. Thermal grizzly minus 8



Both my cards use Fujipoly 17w mk with extreme pressure (Maximum Force) for ultra fast heat transfer.

Read the PDF docs on this website to understand the difference what pressure does to all different types of thermal pads.






						Fujipoly - Thermal Interface Materials - XR-Um
					






					www.fujipoly.com
				



.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2020)

delshay said:


> That depends.
> 
> All thermal pads work better when compress. More compression "in the same space"  better the transfer of heat. What you are actually doing is squashing the pad material so tightly together the heat will travel though it faster.
> On most GFX card the space between the hot device & the cooling plate does not increase so thicker pads should work better as long as the gap between the device & cooling plate does not increase.
> ...


No the first set of replacement pads were too thick, simple.


----------



## redatak (Sep 23, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No the first set of replacement pads were too thick, simple.


But you say the same thing. You say about gpu die temps he says about vrm temps. Both you are right but i had to sacrifice few degrees on vrm to calm down hotspot.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2020)

redatak said:


> But you say the same thing. You say about gpu die temps he says about vrm temps. Both you are right but i had to sacrifice few degrees on vrm to calm down hotspot.


To be clear, you replaced the stock thermal pads with too thick a pad such that even with compression there was no pressure at all ie a gap, with the right thickness the hotspot has a heatsink attached to it now.


----------



## redatak (Sep 23, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> To be clear, you replaced the stock thermal pads with too thick a pad such that even with compression there was no pressure at all ie a gap, with the right thickness the hotspot has a heatsink attached to it now.


I measured Stock thermal pads was also 1.5mm+2mm but was ultra soft and compressed, tg minus8 1.5+2 was not so soft,then i replaced them with 1+1.5mm. so i suppose the pressure was not perfect because minis8 couldnt compressed as much as stock.


----------



## delshay (Sep 23, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No the first set of replacement pads were too thick, simple.



Yes you can go overboard with too thick a pads but read what I said. As long as the gap between the hot device & the coldplate "does not increase".   ..If you fit pads that are way too thick & you don't have the mounting force to compress it, then the distance between the hot device & the cold plate has gone up, which will result in worse performance.

There are a lot of different type of pads out there & they all require different PSI to get the best out of them. This why II said read the PDF Docs on the type of pads you are dealing with as they all compress differently.


----------



## laitauriz (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi guys. I have an issue with my vega64 Nitro+ bought two years ago and a half. I OCed it to 1700 mhz /1140 mhz and played gladly with it. Max hotspot temp ( when power usage was near 350 w) was 87°/90 °maximum during gaming.
But now,since some 8/9 months, i noticed the hotspot temp was gradually ramping. To the point that today it reaches 108 ° max . I tried to up the fans but it does nothing. It's purely link to power usage. If i go over 300 W it starts to ramp up like crazy. The HBM and core temp have not changed at all since the beginning and are still 60° ish at max.

Any idea of what to do? I clean dust regularly on the card, may have been doing shit with my duster blower? Or does it just need thermal paste replacement ?

Thanks for your advices


----------



## redatak (Sep 23, 2020)

laitauriz said:


> Hi guys. I have an issue with my vega64 Nitro+ bought two years ago and a half. I OCed it to 1700 mhz /1140 mhz and played gladly with it. Max hotspot temp ( when power usage was near 350 w) was 87°/90 °maximum during gaming.
> But now,since some 8/9 months, i noticed the hotspot temp was gradually ramping. To the point that today it reaches 108 ° max . I tried to up the fans but it does nothing. It's purely link to power usage. If i go over 300 W it starts to ramp up like crazy. The HBM and core temp have not changed at all since the beginning and are still 60° ish at max.
> 
> Any idea of what to do? I clean dust regularly on the card, may have been doing shit with my duster blower? Or does it just need thermal paste replacement ?
> ...


300w+ is too much. How much voltage?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2020)

delshay said:


> Yes you can go overboard with too thick a pads but read what I said. As long as the gap between the hot device & the coldplate "does not increase".   ..If you fit pads that are way too thick & you don't have the mounting force to compress it, then the distance between the hot device & the cold plate has gone up, which will result in worse performance.
> 
> There are a lot of different type of pads out there & they all require different PSI to get the best out of them. This why II said read the PDF Docs on the type of pads you are dealing with as they all compress differently.


Did you look at his pictures, the Gap increased.

I'm not arguing against your other points ,all true but you can only apply pressure with the parts your given on your card , increasing it is tricky and beyond what the guy with the issue needed to do.


laitauriz said:


> Hi guys. I have an issue with my vega64 Nitro+ bought two years ago and a half. I OCed it to 1700 mhz /1140 mhz and played gladly with it. Max hotspot temp ( when power usage was near 350 w) was 87°/90 °maximum during gaming.
> But now,since some 8/9 months, i noticed the hotspot temp was gradually ramping. To the point that today it reaches 108 ° max . I tried to up the fans but it does nothing. It's purely link to power usage. If i go over 300 W it starts to ramp up like crazy. The HBM and core temp have not changed at all since the beginning and are still 60° ish at max.
> 
> Any idea of what to do? I clean dust regularly on the card, may have been doing shit with my duster blower? Or does it just need thermal paste replacement ?
> ...


You have probably dried out, to a degree the thermal paste and pads, I would try replacing those first.


----------



## laitauriz (Sep 23, 2020)

redatak said:


> 300w+ is too much. How much voltage?


1120 mv for p7 .




theoneandonlymrk said:


> Did you look at his pictures, the Gap increased.
> 
> I'm not arguing against your other points ,all true but you can only apply pressure with the parts your given on your card , increasing it is tricky and beyond what the guy with the issue needed to do.
> 
> You have probably dried out, to a degree the thermal paste and pads, I would try replacing those first.



Okay i will try that. But its that not weird that only the hotspot is affected andnot the hbm2 or GPU core temp ?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2020)

laitauriz said:


> 1120 mv for p7 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something has to dry out, f up first, mine needed replacing for the same thing , with waterblockes due to 24/7 folding.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Sep 24, 2020)

So I love programming my Vega64. Except last night, I discovered that its not doing hipMemcpy correctly for sizes larger than 1GB. I'm wondering if there's a PCIe bug in my system somehow, or if my Vega64 is somehow defective. I rented an instance from GPUEater.com, and the GPUEater.com instance of Vega56 runs my code correctly (same ROCm drivers and everything).

This is a bad time to figure out a hardware error as a AMD GPU-programming fan. Navi doesn't work in ROCm reliably yet, while Navi2x isn't released yet.

It could be the motherboard though (ASRock Taichi x399), because hipMemcpy is a PCIe 3.0 traversal. Or it could be the card itself. I don't think its my CPU or RAM, because those parts have survived a suite of other tests already.

--------------

I probably can continue to make small test programs on my home computer, then rent out GPUEater.com instances whenever I'm doing a "production run", since they charge per-second of instance time. So its not a big deal to spin up instances for a few minutes and shut them down.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 25, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Did you look at his pictures, the Gap increased.
> 
> I'm not arguing against your other points ,all true but you can only apply pressure with the parts your given on your card , increasing it is tricky and beyond what the guy with the issue needed to do.
> 
> You have probably dried out, to a degree the thermal paste and pads, I would try replacing those first.



I have worried about that as my card gets older but it appears, based on temps.. my card hasn't budged outside of margin of error since it was new on either. VRMs have never been above 70C. Hot Spot Temp has never been above 80C. Must be Saph used cheap pads and paste?


----------



## redatak (Sep 25, 2020)

Flyordie said:


> I have worried about that as my card gets older but it appears, based on temps.. my card hasn't budged outside of margin of error since it was new on either. VRMs have never been above 70C. Hot Spot Temp has never been above 80C. Must be Saph used cheap pads and paste?


Nah... Just your overclock is very aggressive


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 25, 2020)

Flyordie said:


> I have worried about that as my card gets older but it appears, based on temps.. my card hasn't budged outside of margin of error since it was new on either. VRMs have never been above 70C. Hot Spot Temp has never been above 80C. Must be Saph used cheap pads and paste?


It's easy to assume similar use cases but you shouldn't, my card has had a very hard life, very hard for a consumer card, Sapphire are very good but being a reference AMD spec'd it not them.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 25, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> It's easy to assume similar use cases but you shouldn't, my card has had a very hard life, very hard for a consumer card, Sapphire are very good but being a reference AMD spec'd it not them.



Its been running F@H for over 3/4 its life. (I only stop during the summer months.. Late May-Mid-Sept.) Rest of the time it folds away all day, every day. Even while gaming in some cases. I can play World of Warships @ 2K and be 61FPS+ and it never have an issue. 

What I am saying is- With the Sapphire card being a premium aftermarket card, you'd think they would go 100% premium everything. So seeing a premium card suffer that, it worries me that it could happen down the line to mine being a "Built by AMD" card and not a "Powered by AMD" card. 

My guess is the same as yours though, the thermal paste has dried on his card. I've had it happen on my old Radeon 5770 (2009). I just hope his is the molded die so its safer to pull apart and reapply a good paste.


----------



## laitauriz (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks for the answers. Do you have any advices guys for repasting my card ? ( vega 64 nitro+ ), and maybe redo the pads? I'm totally noob about this. I  just saw one video online. What paste and pads do you recommend?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2020)

laitauriz said:


> Thanks for the answers. Do you have any advices guys for repasting my card ? ( vega 64 nitro+ ), and maybe redo the pads? I'm totally noob about this. I  just saw one video online. What paste and pads do you recommend?


Your going to need to tell us exactly what card you have for anyone to have a chance helping you.

Dohh, sorry I am off to get more coffee .


----------



## redatak (Sep 29, 2020)

laitauriz said:


> Thanks for the answers. Do you have any advices guys for repasting my card ? ( vega 64 nitro+ ), and maybe redo the pads? I'm totally noob about this. I  just saw one video online. What paste and pads do you recommend?


I dont think you can use the old pads. Sorry i dont know thickness of pads you will need.


----------



## Atomic77 (Sep 29, 2020)

Theres a Radeon Vega Graphics in my laptop I think its part of my Ryzen 5 3500u cpu.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 8, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> So I love programming my Vega64. Except last night, I discovered that its not doing hipMemcpy correctly for sizes larger than 1GB. I'm wondering if there's a PCIe bug in my system somehow, or if my Vega64 is somehow defective. I rented an instance from GPUEater.com, and the GPUEater.com instance of Vega56 runs my code correctly (same ROCm drivers and everything).
> 
> This is a bad time to figure out a hardware error as a AMD GPU-programming fan. Navi doesn't work in ROCm reliably yet, while Navi2x isn't released yet.
> 
> ...



I figured out the problem. I didn't install ROCm 3.8 correctly. I uninstalled the older version of ROCm, reinstalled the 5.4 Linux kernel, then reinstalled ROCm 3.8 from scratch and it is all working now.

I don't know what caused the issue: maybe there was a mismatch between the kernel driver and the ROCm software (maybe the kernel level was 3.0 or whatever I had installed before the 3.8 update).


----------



## _HellHound (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey guys, not sure if this has been asked, searching did not yield any results. My issue is the front fan on the gpu(Gigabyte vega56 gaming oc) is not spinning, it does sense rpm if you spin it by hand but it just doesn't do anything. Temperatures get out of hand real quick and the poor back fan is screaming like a jet engine, just tought to ask here before sending the card on an RMA journey, cheers for any replys in advance.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 3, 2020)

_HellHound said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this has been asked, searching did not yield any results. My issue is the front fan on the gpu(Gigabyte vega56 gaming oc) is not spinning, it does sense rpm if you spin it by hand but it just doesn't do anything. Temperatures get out of hand real quick and the poor back fan is screaming like a jet engine, just tought to ask here before sending the card on an RMA journey, cheers for any replys in advance.


Sounds like a dead fan, it's not impossible to replace just tricky.


----------



## _HellHound (Nov 3, 2020)

Hmmm without voiding the warranty? Might be easier just to send it back and get a replacement?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 3, 2020)

_HellHound said:


> Hmmm without voiding the warranty? Might be easier just to send it back and get a replacement?


Oh hell yeah, if the warranty is sound, but then again if postage etc is more expensive fan swaps are not bad most shrouds are easily removed.


----------



## _HellHound (Nov 3, 2020)

The RMA info slip said that i dont have to pay anything to send it back, only if they deem its not something i've done, witch i havent. Got to send it back then, alltho 3 weeks without gaming might have some negative side effects lol.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Nov 4, 2020)

I did a terrible job of replacing the dried-out thermal pads on my Vega64 and it went from crashing once or twice an hour to crashing after 20 seconds.  I bought a better thermal pad kit, but I haven't tried re-doing it yet.


----------



## Muck Muster (Feb 10, 2021)

redatak said:


> this is from last time i opened the card. if it helps...


I installed an after market air cooler on my Vega64. Applying thermo mud, it's hard to judge how much you actually need. At first, I used very little. That didn't pan out well. It wasn't the same as putting it on a cpu which has a cover. It needed to be coated over the whole surface of the gpu/hbm. That's were life gets sloppy.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 10, 2021)

Muck Muster said:


> I installed an after market air cooler on my Vega64. Applying thermo mud, it's hard to judge how much you actually need. At first, I used very little. That didn't pan out well. It wasn't the same as putting it on a cpu which has a cover. It needed to be coated over the whole surface of the gpu/hbm. That's were life gets sloppy.


Why not two tiny dots on the HBM stacks and one bigger one for the GPU?


----------



## Muck Muster (Feb 14, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Why not two tiny dots on the HBM stacks and one bigger one for the GPU?


I first tried two small dots on the HBM. For some reason the idle temps where up 39c+. Game temps for CoD WW2 were 68c (which wasn't bad considering my clock settings were up 1660mhz). So I began putting a little more mud on. I notice a drop to 35c, game temps to 60c. So I thought what the heck, I'm gonna coat the GPU and HBM from corner to corner and see what happens. Now idle temps are 27/28c sometimes to 26c. And the game temps are 46/52c@1675mhz for CoD WW2. How can I be unhappy?
I reckon it's not the same as applying dab on the CPU which has a cover over it. The GPU and HBMs are bare naked chips. therefore needing a coat from corner to corner. I may be wrong but I can't explain it by any other reason.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2021)

Muck Muster said:


> I first tried two small dots on the HBM. For some reason the idle temps where up 39c+. Game temps for CoD WW2 were 68c (which wasn't bad considering my clock settings were up 1660mhz). So I began putting a little more mud on. I notice a drop to 35c, game temps to 60c. So I thought what the heck, I'm gonna coat the GPU and HBM from corner to corner and see what happens. Now idle temps are 27/28c sometimes to 26c. And the game temps are 46/52c@1675mhz for CoD WW2. How can I be unhappy?
> I reckon it's not the same as applying dab on the CPU which has a cover over it. The GPU and HBMs are bare naked chips. therefore needing a coat from corner to corner. I may be wrong but I can't explain it by any other reason.


I do an X pattern over the die and hbm and have idle temp's at 21-22c.. gaming is at 50ish C and that's with a slight fan curve. (reference card)

I also do a complete cooler and die clean using Artic clean part one and two a few times to be sure nothing is left behind. I still over a year or more still have them temps, and if anything I'm lazy and should pull the shroud and dust off the fan, but it's still solid so I'm just leaving it. TG paste is what I use.. even my 7700K delidded runs in the 20's at idle.. If I run AIDA 64 Extreme stressing the FPU which is the hardest I only hit the mid 50's @5Ghz


----------



## Muck Muster (Feb 19, 2021)

fullinfusion said:


> I do an X pattern over the die and hbm and have idle temp's at 21-22c.. gaming is at 50ish C and that's with a slight fan curve. (reference card)
> 
> I also do a complete cooler and die clean using Artic clean part one and two a few times to be sure nothing is left behind. I still over a year or more still have them temps, and if anything I'm lazy and should pull the shroud and dust off the fan, but it's still solid so I'm just leaving it. TG paste is what I use.. even my 7700K delidded runs in the 20's at idle.. If I run AIDA 64 Extreme stressing the FPU which is the hardest I only hit the mid 50's @5Ghz


Wow. 21-22c. That's great. Room temperature.


----------



## delshay (Aug 15, 2021)

Calling Vega Owners need help, I need the following information.

When you go to the boot menu while using the HDMI cable what is your default screenmode 1080p 50Hz or 1080p 60Hz?

I'm more interested in those users that live in Europe.

EDIT: It will be interesting if anyone is seeing 1080p 50Hz at the boot menu (default settings)


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 15, 2021)

My 16GB Vega Frontier Edition arrived last Monday. Haven't had time to try much on it yet.


----------



## delshay (Aug 15, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> My 16GB Vega Frontier Edition arrived last Monday. Haven't had time to try much on it yet.



What I'm asking from my last post is important. It's got something to do with compatibility with PCIe GEN 2 or if you have IGP.  I'm not 100% sure if it's a hardware config or firmware. All I'm asking for is for someone to connect card to TV via a HDMI cable, get to the motherboard BIOS menu & post the default screenmode/frequency. You don't even need a bootable drive connected.

EDIT: It also effects PCIe bus overclocking on a very small number of old motherboards.
EDIT 2: It also effects Radeon software install on a very small number of motherboards.
EDIT 3: updated what's needed/clarification.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 15, 2021)

delshay said:


> What I'm asking from my last post is important. It's got something to do with compatibility with PCIe GEN 2 or if you have IGP.  I'm not 100% sure if it's a hardware config or firmware. All I'm asking for is for someone to connect card to TV via a HDMI cable, get to the boot screen & post the default screenmode/frequency. You don't even need a bootable drive connected.


Always been 1080p 60Hz when I did it.


----------



## delshay (Aug 15, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Always been 1080p 60Hz when I did it.



Thank you, that's the information I need.

Now has anyone out there able to get 1080p 50Hz? (default settings)


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 16, 2021)

delshay said:


> What I'm asking from my last post is important. It's got something to do with compatibility with PCIe GEN 2 or if you have IGP.  I'm not 100% sure if it's a hardware config or firmware. All I'm asking for is for someone to connect card to TV via a HDMI cable, get to the boot screen & post the default screenmode/frequency. You don't even need a bootable drive connected.
> 
> EDIT: It also effects PCIe bus overclocking on a very small number of old motherboards.
> EDIT 2: It also effects Radeon software install on a very small number of motherboards.


So far I have it at 4K 30hz 10 bit color depth on a 2020 Vizio M-series 50" UHD TV. I'll have more time to play with it next week, have a PC build in progress that requires Dremel work on the case to finish first. I'm using the latest Radeon Pro drivers. The BLCK is set at 103.4 for the E5 2699 V4.


----------



## delshay (Aug 16, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> So far I have it at 4K 30hz 10 bit color depth on a 2020 Vizio M-series 50" UHD TV. I'll have more time to play with it next week, have a PC build in progress that requires Dremel work on the case to finish first. I'm using the latest Radeon Pro drivers. The BLCK is set at 103.4 for the E5 2699 V4.



I only need information what Vega cards are doing by default at the bootscreen, ie "BIOS menu". It's mostly to do with the frequency. I'm not 100% sure what's going on but there seems to be somekind of conflict with all I have said at post #469.

Just get to the motherboard BIOS menu & post default screenmode/frequency.


----------



## Stephen1R2 (Aug 16, 2021)

Very late to the party it seems. Got it in 2018 or so.
My Sapphire Pulse Vega 56: Not its best showing but mostly OK.
Settings are a 50-75mV undervolt across the board and +33% power target.
Monitor 1: AOC U34G2G4R3 1440p@ 100Hz 10-bit
Monitor 2: Planar GX2MP 1200x1600 @60Hz attached to a WX4100

2nd GPU is to mitigate the Flicker at different refresh rate "known issue"

Automatic install used the Pro drivers and it all works.


----------



## mama (Aug 16, 2021)

Have my Asus ROG Vega 64 connected to my Mac Mini via a Razor enclosure.  Works great.


----------



## MarkJohnson (Aug 16, 2021)

delshay said:


> Thank you, that's the information I need.
> 
> Now has anyone out there able to get 1080p 50Hz? (default settings)



This information should be coming from your monitor.  Not the other way around.

Your monitor is telling the card to switch to 1080p @ 50Hz.

Your monitor should have an EDID information file to tell your device what to set for the monitor.

Maybe check your monitor's manufacturers site and see if they have a firmware update for your monitor.

But any modern system will want 1080p @ 60 Hz as it is the standard today.  I am assuming your monitor is as old, or older than your Vega GPU.


----------



## delshay (Aug 16, 2021)

MarkJohnson said:


> This information should be coming from your monitor.  Not the other way around.
> 
> Your monitor is telling the card to switch to 1080p @ 50Hz.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's all the information I need for now. Just for the record I have two other non Vega cards both from AMD (R7 & R9)  both output 1080p 50Hz default.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 18, 2021)

I have a dirty rotten confession. I am so sorry all, I did the dirty.... I cheated on you...

I'll soon no longer be one of you.


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 19, 2021)

@Hellfire That's a good kind of cheating, besides, you can always keep the Vega as a standby card. My PC Vega64 Red Devil is doing a fine job in my 2nd rig.....there's still more life left in that old gal.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 19, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> @Hellfire That's a good kind of cheating, besides, you can always keep the Vega as a standby card. My PC Vega64 Red Devil is doing a fine job in my 2nd rig.....there's still more life left in that old gal.



I'll be honest, I sold them both (Crossfired Vegas... Big mistake) including the waterblocks, paid for half of the 6900XT


----------



## Muck Muster (Aug 27, 2021)

Yo-ho! I'm surprised at what these Vega cards can do. Since installing a Raijintek Morpheus 2 with 2 Be Quiet 120mm fans, I've been happy not having to think about buying a new graphics card. It took a bit of patients to get the Vega64 cruising @ 1740fps, 1195mhz mem, 37mV, +50 Pwr Lmt, 85c temp lmt, @95 fans. 36c (Battlefield 5 WW2). I still sense that Vega56/64 can reach over 1800fps threshold but I don't play anything that demands that much horsepower. If anyone has a Vega56/64 reference (blower style graphics card), picking up an after market cooler (water, air or air conditioner) really improves it's performance.
I've been wanting to buy the RX 6800 xt but have been dkering around with that $1,200+ price point. Now I'm not thinking about it at all.



laitauriz said:


> Thanks for the answers. Do you have any advices guys for repasting my card ? ( vega 64 nitro+ ), and maybe redo the pads? I'm totally noob about this. I  just saw one video online. What paste and pads do you recommend?


Hello. I normally use Artic 5. I used a thermal glue (Gennel). to hold heatsinks on my vr modules/MOSFETs, etc. But it's only because I got rid of the stock cooling unit. I didn't want them to ever fall off.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 3, 2021)

Just had something of a shock a couple of days back, I was transferring some large and very critical   file on my 2nd rig (with the VEGA64 Red Devil aka my precious, and if you're wondering, my RX 6900 XT is the One), I'd thought I'd safely ejected one of my external HDD (though, thinking back, I'd noticed that there wasn't a sound/tone that usually accompanies a safely removed/ejected HDD/device).

Anyway, I unplugged the HDD which was attached to one of four USB3.0 ports up front and to my utter surprise, my monitor went off due to 'No Signal' being detected. Also, KB and mouse went off as well. So, okay, I simply have to restart and everything should be back to normal. Did that and zip, nada, my KB and mouse stayed off (no RGB) and my monitor stayed off as well.....had a sinking feeling I'd somehow killed my precious and quite possibly the USB ports as well. Tried restarting a couple more times, and my last attempt, my KB+mouse lit up, but the monitor stayed off...that sinking feeling got worse.

Took out my precious, and replaced it with my very ancient but still reliable PowerColor HD7970 and Lo, and behold! My rig started without issue, which only served to reinforced my belief that I'd kill my precious. Anyway, this morning, somehow guided by the Force, I decided to pop in my precious back into my 2nd rig (had it in its box for a couple of days while I was using the HD7970) and at first, the monitor came on, then went off, repeatedly. I was using the HDMI port on the monitor because my HD7970 does not have DP.

Anyway, I attached my DP cable to the card and monitor and restarted and everything worked! Booted as normal to desktop and my precious performed as if nothing had happened! I guess I'm overjoyed, hence this rather long post. And to show that sometimes, hardware can behave rather strangely, and the solution can be found with the Force.


----------



## Muck Muster (Sep 3, 2021)

Muck Muster said:


> Yo-ho! I'm surprised at what these Vega cards can do. Since installing a Raijintek Morpheus 2 with 2 Be Quiet 120mm fans, I've been happy not having to think about buying a new graphics card. It took a bit of patients to get the Vega64 cruising @ 1740fps, 1195mhz mem, 37mV, +50 Pwr Lmt, 85c temp lmt, @95 fans. 36c (Battlefield 5 WW2). I still sense that Vega56/64 can reach over 1800fps threshold but I don't play anything that demands that much horsepower. If anyone has a Vega56/64 reference (blower style graphics card), picking up an after market cooler (water, air or air conditioner) really improves it's performance.
> I've been wanting to buy the RX 6800 xt but have been dkering around with that $1,200+ price point. Now I'm not thinking about it at all.
> 
> 
> Hello. I normally use Artic 5. I used a thermal glue (Gennel). to hold heatsinks on my vr modules/MOSFETs, etc. But it's only because I got rid of the stock cooling unit. I didn't want them to ever fall off.





GamerGuy said:


> Just had something of a shock a couple of days back, I was transferring some large and very critical   file on my 2nd rig (with the VEGA64 Red Devil aka my precious, and if you're wondering, my RX 6900 XT is the One), I'd thought I'd safely ejected one of my external HDD (though, thinking back, I'd noticed that there wasn't a sound/tone that usually accompanies a safely removed/ejected HDD/device).
> 
> Anyway, I unplugged the HDD which was attached to one of four USB3.0 ports up front and to my utter surprise, my monitor went off due to 'No Signal' being detected. Also, KB and mouse went off as well. So, okay, I simply have to restart and everything should be back to normal. Did that and zip, nada, my KB and mouse stayed off (no RGB) and my monitor stayed off as well.....had a sinking feeling I'd somehow killed my precious and quite possibly the USB ports as well. Tried restarting a couple more times, and my last attempt, my KB+mouse lit up, but the monitor stayed off...that sinking feeling got worse.
> 
> ...


Last time I had weird issues like that, my power supply fried my pc. It started with a game crash and message. Then a restart and it was fine. It just progressed and would crash within minutes of walking away. Then came total black screens and shut offs. Turned out that Corsair had a recalled certain serial numbers of the RM750 and I just happen to have one. I fried up my XFX HD 7950 and I was pretty frustrated with the event. Never used the replacement they sent back. Replaced it with a XFX XTR 750w gold which brought me great comfort. Weak power does all kinds of weird stuff.
From then on, I always purchased gold or platinum edition PSUs. Seasonic, EVGA, SuperFlower or XFX (which is made by Seasonic). It's the heart of the system, won't settle for less.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 7, 2021)

Muck Muster said:


> Last time I had weird issues like that, my power supply fried my pc. It started with a game crash and message. Then a restart and it was fine. It just progressed and would crash within minutes of walking away. Then came total black screens and shut offs. Turned out that Corsair had a recalled certain serial numbers of the RM750 and I just happen to have one. I fried up my XFX HD 7950 and I was pretty frustrated with the event. Never used the replacement they sent back. Replaced it with a XFX XTR 750w gold which brought me great comfort. Weak power does all kinds of weird stuff.
> From then on, I always purchased gold or platinum edition PSUs. Seasonic, EVGA, SuperFlower or XFX (which is made by Seasonic). It's the heart of the system, won't settle for less.


Just hope mine isn't the same as yours, I do have a Seasonic X-1250, but it's pretty old....about 8-9 years old. I do have a spare PSU, an Enermax MAX REVO 1500W, that I could replace it with. Honestly though, I'm in something of a lazy rut.....besides, my 2nd rig seems fine now, no inexplicable crash, lock, freeze, blank screen thus far.


----------



## delshay (Sep 10, 2021)

Just a quick update.

There's a REDDIT post that say's Vega cards are not compatible with PCIe Gen 2. This is false & I was wrong too as the screenshot below shows it is compatible with some motherboards. The idea of buying this motherboard is to look at the BIOS Programming as to find out why Vega cards are not working on some motherboards even thou some motherboards have practically the same Northbridge/Southbridge.

I have lots to do to understand Vega Nano card setup "undervolting" & looking at a range of motherboards understanding  how the BIOS is config. The motherboard below has a TPM module header & is selectable in the BIOS. The manual even goes into great detail how a TPM module is wired, so it maybe possible to run windows 11.

Screenshot preliminary not final.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> Just hope mine isn't the same as yours, I do have a Seasonic X-1250, but it's pretty old....about 8-9 years old. I do have a spare PSU, an Enermax MAX REVO 1500W, that I could replace it with. Honestly though, I'm in something of a lazy rut.....besides, my 2nd rig seems fine now, no inexplicable crash, lock, freeze, blank screen thus far.



Check the voltage outputs on the X1250, is it the XM2 based unit?


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check the voltage outputs on the X1250, is it the XM2 based unit?


If its anything like my X series it should be around 12.33V (12.25V @ 40% load)

And yes, folks.. still in the club..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Flyordie said:


> If its anything like my X series it should be around 12.33V (12.25V @ 40% load)
> 
> And yes, folks.. still in the club..


ATX spec is +5% or -5% on each rail.



Flyordie said:


> If its anything like my X series it should be around 12.33V (12.25V @ 40% load)
> 
> And yes, folks.. still in the club..



Mine isa X2 (XM2 based-newer design)


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> ATX spec is +5% or -5% on each rail.


Yep. Every Seasonic I've had has been 12.2V or higher. Better to be slightly higher than slightly lower. Less amperage going through the wires. lol

Ah, mine is KM3. Doesn't have those capacitors on the cables like the KM2 version did.


----------



## Muck Muster (Feb 9, 2022)

Flyordie said:


> Yep. Every Seasonic I've had has been 12.2V or higher. Better to be slightly higher than slightly lower. Less amperage going through the wires. lol
> 
> Ah, mine is KM3. Doesn't have those capacitors on the cables like the KM2 version did.


Seasonic has a great reputation. I bought a 650w 'G' series psu way back in 2012 and I still use it my daily workhorse. They also made XFX back in the day. I gave away a 750w XFX to a friend and he still using it.


----------



## Muck Muster (Feb 23, 2022)

Sending my Vega64 to the closet.  I kept screwing around with everything and broke it. Bios, cooling, different mud. Was having just a good time modding it and finally broke off the top of a VRM (voltage regulator module) clean-off. Wow. What a bummer. I was trying to separate an aluminum heatsink from it and *snap* the top came off. The object here was to replace the aluminum headsinks with copper fins for better cooling. Not to fear, I went ahead and glued it together and it worked. Bad side is I can't remove the overheating aluminum sinks and it now runs 15c hotter when overclocked gaming. It'll probably get hotter once the thermal glue cures. Phifft.  Wow. What a sour moment.
Called a friend and he sold me a triple fan 2080. Which was sorta the luck of the draw. He's reputable, done a few months of mining on it but I'm not worried about that. I guess I was in love modding the Vega64. I hate retiring it. For just the fun of it I clocked up to1820 mhz. Ram was past 1100. My best game clock was 1790 at 55c fan 95% Who cares about fan noise? It was fast and smooth. I hate starting over. I loved the joy ride.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 23, 2022)

Muck Muster said:


> Sending my Vega64 to the closet.  I kept screwing around with everything and broke it. Bios, cooling, different mud. Was having just a good time modding it and finally broke off the top of a VRM (voltage regulator module) clean-off. Wow. What a bummer. I was trying to separate an aluminum heatsink from it and *snap* the top came off. The object here was to replace the aluminum headsinks with copper fins for better cooling. Not to fear, I went ahead and glued it together and it worked. Bad side is I can't remove the overheating aluminum sinks and it now runs 15c hotter when overclocked gaming. It'll probably get hotter once the thermal glue cures. Phifft.  Wow. What a sour moment.
> Called a friend and he sold me a triple fan 2080. Which was sorta the luck of the draw. He's reputable, done a few months of mining on it but I'm not worried about that. I guess I was in love modding the Vega64. I hate retiring it. For just the fun of it I clocked up to1820 mhz. Ram was past 1100. My best game clock was 1790 at 55c fan 95% Who cares about fan noise? It was fast and smooth. I hate starting over. I loved the joy ride.


I still have mine in use, It's an oft maligned card but has been as good as gold for me , I would upgrade in a heartbeat for the right price though.
Then again I can still 4k 60hz just fine in most games.


----------



## Muck Muster (Feb 24, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I still have mine in use, It's an oft maligned card but has been as good as gold for me , I would upgrade in a heartbeat for the right price though.
> Then again I can still 4k 60hz just fine in most games.


Take good care of it. Vega64 will probably last 3 or 4 more years (if not more). I was relaxing, cruisin' about. And then I can see this light on the window sill! News is trickling in, the gpu prices are going down. Well, I thought, a year or 2 and I'll buy a new AMD 7000 series card.
Then "BANG" I broke it. After running the card, I thought the VRM was fine. Started up fine and for hours, ran the desktop/videos. But alas, in gaming, it puttered out with this "Get this device off" window. 5 maybe 6 times. Called my mining friend and he said "Sure I can help you out but it's Nvidia. You good with that?"
He thinks crypto's crapping out. Buck Fiden's wrecking the economy.. .  maybe with a war.. . ? Had to look out my window to see if there were atom bombs blasting. He popped the 2080 out of one of his mining rigs, hee-hawed a moment at my $450 offer and took it. Lol. What more could I offer? I'm still in shock I phked up my card Lol.
But I am gonna keep my Vega64. Maybe I can find someone who's sells MOSFETs, semiconductors and solder some new VRMs in (long hope). In all my days of screwing around with hardware, I never found a card like Vega64. High core clocks, memory, very low temps. I never pushed it to the limit. It just wanted to go higher (I was afraid of that). All the mods I did worked, and got better.. .  like it was happy to be with me. Lol!


----------



## Muck Muster (May 23, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I still have mine in use, It's an oft maligned card but has been as good as gold for me , I would upgrade in a heartbeat for the right price though.
> Then again I can still 4k 60hz just fine in most games.


I'd thought I'd show you my Vega64. My pride and toy till I broke it. Everything I did made it work better.. .  that is till I snapped the top of one of the VRM modules.  That big thing is the Raijintek Morpheus 2 heatsink with two Be Quiet 120mm fans. It easily reached 1770mhz stable and probably would've gone to the 1800 mhz.. .  . Now I'll never know.  Sorta lost interest in finishing this rig. The 2080 I replaced it with works pretty good but gets hot (60c+). The Vega64 never got hot (40c/50c) but filled 4 pci slots. Never finish building this machine.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2022)

Muck Muster said:


> I'd thought I'd show you my Vega64. My pride and toy till I broke it. Everything I did made it work better.. .  that is till I snapped the top of one of the VRM modules.  That big thing is the Raijintek Morpheus 2 heatsink with two Be Quiet 120mm fans. It easily reached 1770mhz stable and probably would've gone to the 1800 mhz.. .  . Now I'll never know.  Sorta lost interest in finishing this rig. The 2080 I replaced it with works pretty good but gets hot (60c+). The Vega64 never got hot (40c/50c) but filled 4 pci slots. Never finish building this machine.


Well it's not impossible to fix , try looking up electronics board repairs online , I don't mess with mine now it's too precious and I am too skint, a 2080 is as good though better in many cases.


----------



## Muck Muster (May 25, 2022)

True! I just didn't want to invest the time. I guess I could've fix it myself but I'm working to get 4 heatsinks off 4 VRM modules. Plus, I'm not sure I wanna pay for a board tech the hours it takes to remove and install new ones on if he can't get the heatsinks off (the other 3 without breaking them). Then comes finding the VRMs and waiting for them to arrive. That would take a little time.
I was in luck to have a friend who had a used card sitting around so I paid a little coin and scooped it up. He used the 2080 card for a while so I ran a simple memory test. Usually, only moving parts like the fans wear out but electronics get weak. Using MSI Afterburner I turned up the memory to 350mhz to see if it crashes. That way I'm insured at least to have that much headroom to overclock.
Most people wont' buy used graphics cards but I like them if they're fairly new and taken care of (or if they have a return policy like Ebay). This way I know I'm reasonably safe and I can get a refund. The 'burn in' period in which new electronics are known to go bad is 3 weeks to 1 month.
About used graphic cards? Yeah, I grumbled and he-haw about a lot of use parts but I try to ask the questions that makes the art of the deal safe. 
On graphic cards. -Has it been overclocked, the brand and PSU tier (bronze, gold) in the computer the GPU was taken from, was it used for mining, did the seller use a UPS unit, power strip or none at all.
But like everyone else, I'm waiting to score a good gpu in the future.
I'll never doubt the potential of the Vega64. Comparing to the 2080, there's not a big difference. The reviews never served it justice and I don't trust writers who review packs of new GPU cards that come out. Sometimes they don't know 5h!t. They don't talk about changing the bios, new software, underclocking and fanning the heatsink and how much difference it'll make on the new card they're reviewing.  AMD cards usually get better after new software applications come out. They don't testify aftermarket application spec and if questioned, they leave it to 'user quest'.
Finding answers to computer problems almost has to be a democracy. You need about ten computer repair guys and ten tech engineers to fully understand computer assets. One thing I like about Youtube computer guys like Gamer Nxus, Jay2cents, Linus and Paul's Hardware is they know they don't always get it right and do encourage their viewer base to watch other reviewers.

And now I have great information. Lol. If anyone who looking for a glue to hold down heatsinks to their AIO graphics cards, Gennel 109 is the brand. Lol!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 4, 2022)

2017, FFS I need to get saving money for a new GPU at this rate I'll be the last guy using a 64, still for useful longevity it was a win to me.


----------



## Muck Muster (Jun 4, 2022)

VEGA56/64 is still a viable gaming card! I've had mine since Oct 2017. It's been too much fun. The longer I owned it, the faster and cooler it became. I moved to Montana a year ago and was still beating opponents in multiplayer games with bad ping and latency.
I play FPS, mostly multiplayer games and the best players are ruthlessly fast. It fact, they are brutal but not indestructible. VEGA64 was my best weapon. It was so fast, clear and smooth it absolutely amazed me. I kept learning what machines I was beating and that put stars on my chest! 
Course, Team Deathmatch and Free-for-all is rather mindless and requires some skill to get over good players. Aside from that, l beat opponents with 1070ti to 3080s, Vega VII to 6700xt. Sure I lost a my share but It was more that a fair match. When I'm fresh and about my senses, I pummeled them all. I can't say enough about *VEGA64*.


----------



## delshay (Aug 1, 2022)

Some of you wanted to see the inside of my "Vega Nano", so I took it apart as it stopped working, but it seems to be working again. After fitting 820uf 3 mohms ESR capacitors on the the side you can now see my input filtering capacitors for the first time.

TOP ROW: 4x  220uf 25 mohms ESR Tantalum. (yellow capacitors)

RIGHT SIDE: 5x 220uf 50 mohms ESR Tantalum. (yellow capacitors)

The reason why the capacitor on the right are not the same as the top row is the capacitors on the top row are too tall for the cooling plate, in other words the capacitors on the right are of a lower height..


HEATSINK FLAW:

There are two photos of the cooling plate below. Vega Nano users pay strong attention to highlighted red box in last photo. You can see one of the MOSFETS is not not completely covered. This is a heatsink design flaw & can't be fixed. So be very careful if you remove or change the thermal pads. Speaking of thermal pads, you can see Fujipoly 17W m/k thermal pads at work here. You can see it's starting to break-up.. Theses pads are design never to be disturbed, it's a lifetime pads & card should never be taken apart after the pads have hardened. All remaining pads in photo are dead & must be replaced with fresh pads. I hope some of you now begin to understand why Ultra High End Thermal Pads must never under all circumstances must never ever be disturbed. Performance will drop off every single time you disturb them.


----------



## framebuffer (Aug 8, 2022)

do these belong here?


----------



## delshay (Aug 20, 2022)

Here's the latest superposition benchmark for my Vega 56 Nano. After the capacitors upgrade card has improved when compared to post #485.

I'm still learning new things about this card & this is what I know sofar. This card runs hotter than any other nano card. This is because changing the capacitors on the other side of the card to 820uf 3 mohms, the resistance to the core is lower, so the MOSFETS are running hotter. This is normal if you fit very low ESR capacitors on the output.

I just remembered after seeing a posting on YOUTUBE that the HBM memory sits slightly lower than the core. This explains why my HBM is running 2c hotter than the core. But here's the kicker. Those users including my card that have the molded fill-in on the interposer are actually at a disadvantage. The reason being i'm not able to sand down half of the coldplate the lower core contact as the mold will prevent the heatsink from sitting lower. Those user that have the unmolded version can sand down half of the heatsink (core side) to get lower temperature on the HBM.

Anyway here's my latest benchmark score with max fan speed


----------

